# 7/11 Raw Discussion: HE'S BACK



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

wwe.com said:


> Mr. McMahon gave his children, Shane and Stephanie, shared custody over Monday Night Raw, but ironically, it’s SmackDown Live that has caused friction between the two siblings. With both McMahons declaring their intentions to run SmackDown come Tuesday, July 19 (and fending off would-be usurpers ranging from Corporate Kane to John Laurinaitis) and the Brand Extension fast approaching, The Chairman is slated to return to Raw in the very same building where Shane himself made his comeback earlier this year. Could Mr. McMahon be on the verge of an executive decision? Or does he have a different COO in mind for SmackDown Live?









> The Wyatt Family laid down an unorthodox challenge to The New Day last week, inviting the WWE Tag Team Champions to visit their compound and test the true Power of Positivity. Big E and Kofi Kingston were all for it, but Xavier Woods was notably subdued and wary of the consequences. Woods has confirmed that he’ll accompany his boys to the creepy clan’s home turf, but whether The New Day will withstand encounter with the First Family of Fear remains to be seen.














> Zack Ryder’s year hit its biggest peak since WrestleMania when he scored the victory for Team U.S.A. on the Independence Day Raw by pinning Sheamus in a 16-Man Elimination Tag Team Match. He then toppled the Irishman a second time on SmackDown, leaving the former WWE Champion in a simmering rage. The Ultimate Broski then challenged Rusev for the U.S. Championship; The Bulgarian Brute dared Ryder in response to say it to his face on Raw. Can Long Island Iced-Z reverse Rusev’s freight-train momentum?














> Well, whadya know? After weeks of being brutalized by those “cuppa’ haters” in The Club, John Cena got himself some help in the form of Enzo Amore & Big Cass, who threw in with the Cenation leader not out of some sense of loyalty, but more out of the general principle of refusing to bow down to the locker room bullies. That’s admirable, but the bond among The Club is made of much stronger stuff, and they were quick to make an example of Enzo on SmackDown. The mission statement between Cena and his crew is going to have to be ironclad if they’re going to send the good brothers packing at WWE Battleground. Look for this new partnership to either hit its stride or go off the rails this Monday night.














> The Miz narrowly managed to save his Intercontinental Championship a couple of weeks ago on Raw, but The A-Lister will have to return to set very soon: A Battle Royal to determine his No. 1 contender will unfold this on Raw in Detroit, and it’s anyone’s guess as to who will step up to challenge the reigning titleholder. What plot twist awaits the most accomplished thespian in the WWE locker room this Monday night?














> With Roman Reigns on the shelf, Seth Rollins has spent his days racking up wins and besmirching the reputation of the former WWE Champion. What he hasn’t been doing, at least not that much, is concentrating on Dean Ambrose. The current WWE Champion has mostly gotten the better of Rollins in their recent tussles, and The Architect’s insistence on focusing on the one Shield veteran in the WWE Battleground Triple Threat who isn’t there has been putting him at a notable disadvantage against the one who actually beat him for the title. He’ll need to change his strategy a little if he really wants to “reclaim” at WWE Battleground. To see how, or if, Rollins adjusts his game plan, tune into Raw this Monday at 8/7 C, live on USA Network. And be sure to tune into Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET, only on the award-winning WWE Network.


We're one week away from the draft & brand split so let's see how they shake things up around here again! I wouldn't mind seeing the man who has a "knack for making things better" return to WWE TV.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:cudi

-----------------

Vinny Mac gonna be gushing over Lesnar then, or.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jeez, the only stars on this show are Cena, Styles and Rollins. So sad.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

> With Roman Reigns on the shelf


Is that what they're calling it these days?

Nice. :saul


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Guessing we will hear how exactly the draft will work. May even find out who the GM's are for each show.

I'm hoping its a show centered around the draft. Just the draft. Don't do meaningless matches to decide who gets the next damn pick, just do the draft.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Vince saw that 1.87 for last week's show. :vince6

Hopefully we get some more details about the draft. We'll only be 8 days away from it when this show starts and we still don't know much about what's going on.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

I wonder if Vince will mention UFC 200 and Brock's victory?


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Hope it's not going to be to announce the predictable 'Shane is running one show and Stephanie the other'.


----------



## raath666 (Jul 10, 2016)

Raw is go under 1.5 rating after roster is split.
Shield is really over saturating my tv


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

If Darren Young wins the IC battle royal :costanza


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, it's really time to start hearing some freaking details about the draft already. Like, I'm even somewhat enjoying some of the feuds going on right now, but still; it's time to hear something about the draft already.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I love it in the Ambrose/Rollins graphic where Michael Cole is just about to shit his pants, but he has to save his precious script first before bailing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah we should definitely get more details on the draft, we are so close to it yet they haven't really said much about it.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Its actually quite a nice lineup. Loving Miz and Rusev's runs but Ryder and his new theme getting pushed is sick bro. And it will be interesting to see who gets at Miz next, maybe Crews? Eric Bischoff is what would make this night for me. Have him interrupt Vince.

Also the compound segment has potential to be very cool.*


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Jeez, the only stars on this show are Cena, Styles and Rollins. So sad.


Yeah because fucking Kevin Owens and Dean Ambrose are fucking no bodies right. The WWE Champion and one of the most over guys on the roster are fucking nobodies. Keep dreaming.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

One week build to the draft. One fucking week.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Why even bother any more?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> One week build to the draft. One fucking week.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Why even bother any more?


Yeah, we still haven't been given a kayfabe explanation as to why this is happening. :lol

Back in '02, with the original brand extension, it was explained well with co-owners Flair and Vince not being able to stand each other, so to fix that, they split the rosters up and allowed them each full control of 1 show. Now, we don't have 1 fucking clue who's running either show. Steph? Shane? Kane? Vickie? BIG JOHNNY? Who the fuck knows lol. Vince better explain some shit tomorrow.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Yeah because fucking Kevin Owens and Dean Ambrose are fucking no bodies right. The WWE Champion and one of the most over guys on the roster are fucking nobodies. Keep dreaming.


They are nobodies


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Chrome said:


> Yeah, we still haven't been given a kayfabe explanation as to why this is happening. :lol
> 
> Back in '02, with the original brand extension, it was explained well with co-owners Flair and Vince not being able to stand each other, so to fix that, they split the rosters up and allowed them each full control of 1 show. Now, we don't have 1 fucking clue who's running either show. Steph? Shane? Kane? Vickie? BIG JOHNNY? Who the fuck knows lol. Vince better explain some shit tomorrow.


This should feel like a HUGE deal and instead they've decided to give it one week of build. Fucking atrocious but yet expected. I feel like they have no idea what the hell they're doing. This reeks of throwing shit at the wall and hoping it sticks. Don't get wrong, I'm excited because the draft is usually hype but this doesn't feel remotely monumental or important.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Seth should interrupt Vince and putt him on the spot demanding an explanation as to why Roman is still on the match.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Yes. He's back. Brock Lesnar is back on WWE TV.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hulk Hogan said:


> They are nobodies


How so? How is the WWE champion a nobody? The only proper star on that show is John Cena. No one else on the roster, including styles or Rollins are worth talking about in the mainstream world. They might look like stars but that doesn't mean they are. And it all goes back to booking.


----------



## BrokedownChevy (Feb 11, 2016)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Hulk Hogan said:
> 
> 
> > They are nobodies
> ...


Because no one outside of the wrestling world knows who they are or cares about any of these people, even the wwe champion. It matters that little. People are doing way more important things in this world. Wrestlers really are nobodies when you consider how unimportant their work is. The guy who changes your oil at Jiffy Lube is more relevant than Dean Ambrose. That Jiffy Lube tech helps you get to work so you can feed yourself. Dean Ambrose makes stupid faces, throws girl punches, and is basically a dork trying to be a cool guy on camera. That's basically what a nobody does. Calling him the wwe champion doesn't change that.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Jeez, the only stars on this show are Cena, Styles and Rollins. So sad.


lol you are being too generous, the way WWE books 'talent' I don't see any stars on the main roster....Unless the man in your avatar is returning


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

glenwo2 said:


> I wonder if Vince will mention UFC 200 and Brock's victory?


Per the Wrestling Observer, tomorrow is one of Brock's scheduled dates.



Hulk Hogan said:


> Jeez, the only stars on this show are Cena, Styles and Rollins. So sad.


And Brock.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Why the hell is Dean being called a nobody? have you not seen his work on the indys or on the main roster. He is the WWE champion and deserves to be


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

If there was any chance that I was even on the fence about watching RAW, this announcement clearly pushed me off it. Don't need to see another show centered around the fucking McMahons. The only thing I'm almost sort of remotely interested in is how they hype Lesnar/Orton now that they've announced it with zero build-up, but I can easily follow that in the dirt sheets rather than subject myself to everything else that is sure to be new heights of shit. 

Fuck you, Vince.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Dean Ambrose as it stands never deserved the WWE title. The company lacks true star power and this is no secret. It's not just the booking, but it's the overall look of the product and this includes the talent. Ambrose is far too "ordinary" looking. Don't bother giving me his " billed height" and "billed weight" because even those stats aren't far from being ordinary. The average height of a man in the world currently is 6'1. Dean Ambrose is average and he doesn't have the charisma, or quality character as men smaller like Daniel Bryan, Bret Hart, HBK, Rick Flair, and countless others. Dean was a great heel on the Indy wrestling scene, but he hasn't been given that chance to go solo as a heel on his own. Even then in the end he just doesn't have the look. Nothing about him is larger than life, or intimidating. They may call him the Lunatic Fringe, but that does nothing for his "face" character. He was supposed to be the next "Roddy Piper", but all he is now is some less than mediocre WWE Champion. By the way, no one is watching and I feel like other people realize how unconvincing he is as WWE Champion. If stars like Hennig, Hall, Rude, and countless others never held the WWE title, then Dean should has no right holding that title. Those men were far better at their job than he could ever be.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, it's really time to start hearing some freaking details about the draft already. Like, I'm even somewhat enjoying some of the feuds going on right now, but still; it's time to hear something about the draft already.


You mean an explanation of something they want you to believe is totally random but is actually being carefully decided since weeks ago and will still be changing half way through the draft itself to the point that they'd have been better off just having made it random in the first place? That kind of details? :lol


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol I find it funny when someone claims AJ Styles and Seth Rollins are somebodies and Dean Ambrose is a nobody. Haha makes no sense and is all opinion based. Nobody outside of wrestling ones either AJ or Seth Rollins either. It's sad the dumb are trying to take over this thread.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

> With Roman Reigns on the shelf, Seth Rollins has spent his days racking up wins and besmirching the reputation of the former WWE Champion. *What he hasn’t been doing, at least not that much, is concentrating on Dean Ambrose.*


Well that's what happens when WWE writes for Seth to attack Reigns about his suspension instead of focusing on Dean.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

I want to hear "I'm Back" so bad tomorrow night.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

The butthurt in this thread is legendary :lol


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

I agree Dean is not even close to a top star level but hes not bad. Dean is mid card.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

FRONT PAGE STORY★;61109401 said:


> I want to hear "I'm Back" so bad tomorrow night.


Legit would make watching RAW worth it.

Insufferable douchebag Bischoff is one of my favorite characters in wrestling.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

TakerFreak said:


> I agree Dean is not even close to a top star level but hes not bad. Dean is mid card.


In your mind yes. In reality he's the World Champion and has main evented 9 PPVs since October 2014. Show me a list of midcarders who've done that? Which is same amount as Rollins and only one less then Reigns. So in reality WWE uses him as one of their top young guys.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> In your mind yes. In reality he's the World Champion and has main evented 9 PPVs since October 2014. Show me a list of midcarders who've done that? Which is same amount as Rollins and only one less then Reigns. So in reality WWE uses him as one of their top young guys.


At least people stopped saying Dean is a jobber, lol. Now he's been 'upgraded' to midcarder :lol


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> In your mind yes. In reality he's the World Champion and has main evented 9 PPVs since October 2014. *Show me a list of midcarders* who've done that? Which is same amount as Rollins and only one less then Reigns. So in reality WWE uses him as one of their top young guys.


Just two off of my head.

Y2J and The Miz.


Y2J was never top guy material, is a good wrestler and has good mic skills but always was mid carder. Main evented PPVs , Mania 18 as champ and was first Undisputed world champ.


The Miz LMAO Mainevented Mania 27 as champion and beat John Cena even though it was not clean but still.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

TakerFreak said:


> Just two off of my head.
> 
> Y2J and The Miz.
> 
> ...



I disagree with Y2J I think he was a legit main eventer has a heel. Miz run in the main events wasn't very long. Ambrose already has surpassed that. Plus he was a after thought to Cena/Rock stuff at Mania. That would set up next years Wrestlemania main event. Keep in mind both Y2J and Miz were booked as wimpy heel champions who cheated. Ambrose is a strongly pushed babyface, who's beaten every active wrestler this year. Which is something someone like Miz could never do. So I still don't think you can call Ambrose a midcarder. When he's main evented so many PPVs over the last year and half. Wrestled a big name like Brock at Mania and now is the champion. How many more PPVs and title wins does he need to not be a midcard guy like anymore lol.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm not excited


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

deanambroselover said:


> Why the hell is Dean being called a nobody? have you not seen his work on the indys or on the main roster. He is the WWE champion and deserves to be


In the grand scheme of WWE things he still is a relative nobody. Maybe that will change if he can draw big numbers, but at this point in time he's a hand-me-down champ.

He's a great mid-carder and perfect foil for heel champs, but he's lacking the larger than life presence that people like Rock, Austin, Taker, Hogan, Brock Sting, HBK, Angle and many more had/have that makes them stand out.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Hope Bork shows up and demands he be added to the title match at Battleground, then ends the night F5ing Deanetty and Rollins :brock


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

The Cleaner said:


> You mean an explanation of something they want you to believe is totally random but is actually being carefully decided since weeks ago and will still be changing half way through the draft itself to the point that they'd have been better off just having made it random in the first place? That kind of details? :lol


Last Time I remember Shane and Stephanie on Raw together, they were talking nonsense and twerked with New Day.
Way to book a brand split.

Fuck you McMahon.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> Lol I find it funny when someone claims AJ Styles and Seth Rollins are somebodies and Dean Ambrose is a nobody. Haha makes no sense and is all opinion based. Nobody outside of wrestling ones either AJ or Seth Rollins either. It's sad the dumb are trying to take over this thread.


Atleast AJ has the excuse of being with the company for 7 months and never being champion. What's Rollins and Deanettys excuse?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Straw Hat said:


> Atleast AJ has the excuse of being with the company for 7 months and never being champion. What's Rollins and Deanettys excuse?


Being booked worse for two years than AJ has been for five months?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Being booked worse for two years than AJ has been for five months?


BS excuse, they've been on TV for 4 years and been instrumental part of the show from day 1. If they were as good as their fans make them out to be, they wouldn't be where they are now. Compare their push and how over they are to Daniel Bryan, it's not even fucking close.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Straw Hat said:


> Atleast AJ has the excuse of being with the company for 7 months and never being champion. What's Rollins and Deanettys excuse?




AJ has no excuse either. It's not he's wasn't wrestling big names on national tv every week from 2005-2013. He never drew a dime for them. The only guys non-wrestling fans know are Cena/Brock and 90s attitude era guys. So Rollins/Ambrose are right there with everybody else. But let's also keep in mind both are only 30 years old and only been singles wrestlers for two years. Let's see what type of names they become 5-10 years from now.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Straw Hat said:


> BS excuse, they've been on TV for 4 years and been instrumental part of the show from day 1. If they were as good as their fans make them out to be, they wouldn't be where they are now. Compare their push and how over they are to Daniel Bryan, it's not even fucking close.




Daniel Bryan didn't get super over to until about May 2013. He was with the company since 2010 and already had a title run. Before around May 2013, Bryan was a guy who lost as many as he won, like a Dolph Ziggler. While he was involved in silly comedy angles with Kane or females.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

imthegame19 said:


> But let's also keep in mind both are only 30 years old and only been singles wrestlers for two years. Let's see what type of names they become 5-10 years from now.


And in the case of Seth, he was out for 7 months during those two years due to injury.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> Daniel Bryan didn't get super over to until about May 2013. He was with the company since 2010 and already had a title run. Before around May 2013, Bryan was a guy who lost as many as he won, like a Dolph Ziggler. While he was involved in silly comedy angles with Kane or females.


 Bryan was treated as a joke and booked far worse than any of TS have ever been booked.

A 18 second fucking loss to Sheamus at WM.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Dolorian said:


> And in the case of Seth, he was out for 7 months during those two years due to injury.


Yes and Ambrose didn't even get a strong push to where he actually won a lot of matches until this year. Before this year he was a guy booked better then the midcarders and got his wins vs them. But if he had matches vs Cena, Rollins, Orton, Reigns or Bray Wyatt with anything on the line. Well Ambrose would have lost those matches in 2014/2015. While this year he's gone 14-3 in singles matches. Been IC Champion, won MITB briefcase and is now World Champion. So this is really Ambrose first chance to shine and be booked strong. The last few years he basically was booked like Kevin Owens as been.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Straw Hat said:


> Bryan was treated as a joke and booked far worse than any of TS have ever been booked.
> 
> A 18 second fucking loss to Sheamus at WM.



Yeah during that time it was bad. But when they finally started booking him strong in 2013 and he was getting super over(young Ambrose and Rollins both jobbed to him in singles matches, that year a few times). The fact that he had former world champion on his resume helped make that a legit push. My point is it often takes time and more then one title run. Before a guy becomes a big name star outside of WWE. When Ambrose was basically booked W/L wise like a Kevin Owens prior to this year. Then they finally decide to push him to the top, Ambrose had to lose one of the biggest matches of his career still. Well it takes a little while for fans to get super behind guys. 


Same goes with Rollins, he might have been champion for a while in 2015. But he was booked as a wimpy heel who lost some big matches and often looked weak/lucky champion. Now there finally booking him like a legit guy worthly of being a champion. So you can say what you want about Rollins/Ambrose. But neither have booked like say Reigns, prior to this year. That's why people are so hard on Reigns. He's not a bad wrestler these days, and his character is decent enough. But he's been pushed as the next face of the company and it just hasn't worked. Yet they keep throwing him at us. Since his suspension Rollins/Ambrose have been booked much stronger then before. So maybe this is finally WWE deciding to go with some other guys being "the guy" for a while.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

imthegame19 said:


> Yes and Ambrose didn't even get a strong push to where he actually won a lot of matches until this year. Before this year he was a guy booked better then the midcarders and got his wins vs them. But if he had matches vs Cena, Rollins, Orton, Reigns or Bray Wyatt with anything on the line. Well Ambrose would have lost those matches in 2014/2015. While this year he's gone 14-3 in singles matches. Been IC Champion, won MITB briefcase and is now World Champion. So this is really Ambrose first chance to shine and be booked strong. The last few years he basically was booked like Kevin Owens as been.


Indeed, they have only really started to up the ante with Ambrose' booking this year. Before that his booking wasn't quite there and to be honest neither was Seth during his 7 month title reign, he was booked as a cowardly chickenshit heel that lost all the time, specially at live events. The only one out of the Shield since the split that has had strong and consistent babyface like booking over the last two years has been Roman.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Looking forward to this week's, 
Even if it just because the draft details intrigue me.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Dolorian said:


> Indeed, they have only really started to up the ante with Ambrose' booking this year. Before that his booking wasn't quite there and to be honest neither was Seth during his 7 month title reign, he was booked as a cowardly chickenshit heel that lost all the time, specially at live events. The only one out of the Shield since the split that has had strong and consistent babyface like booking over the last two years has been Roman.




Yeah if anything you would think a Kevin Owens fan would know. That a character needs to be booked strong. If he's going to have a chance to become a star. Owens lost his feud to Cena after getting the big first win. Then he beats guys like Cesaro/Ryback and then when he faces a guy WWE is pushing as a main eventer in Ambrose. Well Owens jobs to him every time. 


Which of course leads to Owens winning his next feud vs Dolph Ziggler and get some wins over AJ Styles on tv. Before he turned heel and joined officially with the Club. This is the same type of stuff that happen with Ambrose in 2014/2015. He would lose big matches/feuds with Rollins/Bray Wyatt. So they would give him wins vs Cesaro, Wade Barrett, Luke Harper or random win on Raw or Smackdown vs Del Rio or Sheamus.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

7/11 Raw Discussion: The Beast Is Back: The Brock Lesnar Show


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

One other thing to keep in mind. 

Rhyno was supposedly telling people that got to meet him at the meet and greets for XICW 211: Best In Detroit 16 yesterday that they should "watch Raw on Monday".


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

I wish the show would just blindside me and change, just like that. I'm talking real change. Vince comes out with no one talking, or doing color commentary. Show continues, but the card is subject to change blah, blah, blah. The only other voice we have heard that wasn't Vince McMahon and the thousands in attendance should be none other than Mr. Kennedy who is now the ring announcer. Vince tells us that he has observed his investments and realized change had to take place. Make it come off as a serious, moment changing, type of promo. A subtle warning that things are going to change the course of the business. Instead we'll be told about a Draft that makes zero sense, a Brand Split that has no real meaning, and a WWE title match I could care less about.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Here's how Raw should go:
-Dean "The Ratings Wrecking Machine" comes to the ring
-Blah, blah, blah
-Lesnar enters the building and comes to the ring
-Lesnar and Heyman eviscerate Ambrose as champion, goading him into a title match in the Raw main event
-Ambrose accepts
-Brock Lesnar pins Ambrose for the title in the main event
-PPV now has Lesnar defending against Rollins and no Reigns (cheaters don't get rewards)
-Fuck, fuck, fuck The Shield


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mister Sinister said:


> Here's how Raw should go:
> -Dean "The Ratings Wrecking Machine" comes to the ring
> -Blah, blah, blah
> -Lesnar enters the building and comes to the ring
> ...


 At Battlground Brock makes Rollins and Reigns his bitch boys for 20 minutes then finally pins one of them after suplexing and F5ing them around the arena for 20 minutes 

:brock is the MAN. 

Rollins can piss off with his the man line, he's the man's bitch as long as Borks around.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Straw Hat said:


> Bryan was treated as a joke and booked far worse than any of TS have ever been booked.
> 
> A 18 second fucking loss to Sheamus at WM.


Indeed but it didn't hamper his crowd support, contrary to popular belief i think that 18 second loss helped Bryan.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

deanambroselover said:


> Why the hell is Dean being called a nobody? have you not seen his work on the indys or on the main roster. He is the WWE champion and deserves to be


Why the fuck would I care about what he does outside the WWE. 

He fucking sucks, everything about him screams loser. 

As much as Roman sucks as a Babyface he's put on better matches than the lunatic cringe


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> Daniel Bryan didn't get super over to until about May 2013. He was with the company since 2010 and already had a title run. Before around May 2013, Bryan was a guy who lost as many as he won, like a Dolph Ziggler. While he was involved in silly comedy angles with Kane or females.


Bryan got over in 2012, the "silly comedic angles" was detrimental in his success.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm interested to see how they book the battle royal. Will someone deserving like Cesaro win? They will probably just use it as a way to get Demon Kane another chance vs. The Miz.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

I wonder if Vince will mention his second golden boy's suspension :maury


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Wait is Brock actually scheduled to show up on Raw tonight?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

brock showing up with that black eye tonight much hespect to him


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

The only way I'd watch tonight is if it were a lock that Bork is gonna F5 the entire McMahon family -- including those by marriage -- through the ring. Then go make mean faces at their kids to scare the living bajeezes out of them, too. Then Heyman grab a mic and say 'Now somebody said something about a draft...' 

Now _that_ would be the start of a new era.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

I hope Brock is on Raw tonight :brock


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I wonder if the Mcmahon segment will be twice as long as it needs to be.

Also this is going to be the first Raw that i'll be watching sober in a long time.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"With Roman Reigns on the shelf" Nice wording there WWE :bosque

Well...Time to start getting ready for Raw :liquor


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Vince :mark:


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Brock should never be WWE champion again, unless he's prepared to work full time. Special attractions don't get to be champion.

Fuck part time champions, and fuck anybody who supports part time champions. Bunch of degenerate mouth breathing maggots.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Time to start getting ready for Raw I dont have a drunk pic


----------



## carsaestrem9076tyu (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

deanambroselover said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw I dont have a drunk pic


Shake the camera a bit, you know, like they do on RAW. Nobody will know the difference.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

vince to take credit for saving the ratings. Hope RAW's quality improves as well.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

imthegame19 said:


> AJ has no excuse either. It's not he's wasn't wrestling big names on national tv every week from 2005-2013. He never drew a dime for them. The only guys non-wrestling fans know are Cena/Brock and 90s attitude era guys. So Rollins/Ambrose are right there with everybody else. But let's also keep in mind both are only 30 years old and only been singles wrestlers for two years. Let's see what type of names they become 5-10 years from now.


Yes, because the likes of Angle, Sting, Jarrett, Foley, Hogan all drew in TNA. They didn't, so by that Logic, they are nobodies as well.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> Brock should never be WWE champion again, unless he's prepared to work full time. Special attractions don't get to be champion.
> 
> Fuck part time champions, and fuck anybody who supports part time champions. Bunch of degenerate mouth breathing maggots.


No. Their champ's TV time should be limited.
Except for the short period during the Attitude Era, where they drew because of characters and content, not titles, and thereafter, Wrestling Champions were seen wrestling on TV not a lot, and certainly not big matches. And guess what, business was better. Overexposure hurts, it's no mystery.
I'm not getting tired to remind people that until the mid-90s, WWE only had four PPVs.

And ratings during Brock's title reign were better than they were mere months later. Rock as champ did better, MUCH better, than Cena did in 2013.

The part timer argument cannot be based on any hard Numbers, only personal preference.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> "With Roman Reigns on the shelf" Nice wording there WWE . Well...Time to start getting ready for Raw :liquor


Right there with ya, however since this is supposed to be a McMahon-centic RAW might I suggest following Roman's lead & taking two of these & call me in the morning........







#NeverwatchRAWSober #DoctorsOrders #CrazyOldBastardMcMahon


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Vince will definitely announce a new COO and probably throw a curve ball to Steph and Shane with regards to who will lead what after the brand split. Doubt he'll mention anything about Brock since neither Brock nor Heyman will be there apparently (a missed opportunity).

The New Day and Wyatt segment should be interesting, I really have no idea what to expect from it.

I wonder if they'll have Ryder get the title from Rusev here and set a rematch for BG. Not sure how I feel about that, I would like Rusev to retain and continue his dominant run.

I'm expecting a match between Big Cass and Luke Gallows tonight to continue building up the feud towards BG. We saw one between Enzo and Styles so I expect them to do more match ups between each member of both groups.

I don't know but I suspect that Darren Young may emerge as the #1 contender from the Battle Royale. He and the Miz have had several matches at live shows recently so that's probably the direction they are going.

I hope that Seth does adjusts his game plan when it comes to Dean. Would like to see that sort of character development where he no longer lets Dean antics get under his skin, something that could probably lead to a less goofy and more edgy Dean as well. Hoping Seth has a match too, I think Cesaro would be a nice match up, specially since he already had a shot at the IC title recently so he could skip the Battle Royale.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Yes, because the likes of Angle, Sting, Jarrett, Foley, Hogan all drew in TNA. They didn't, so by that Logic, they are nobodies as well.


Most of those guys were past their prime. But yeah it just goes to show that it takes a lot of wrestlers who are super over to draw big ratings. WWE has about two of those guys and one of them is a part time guy.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I hope that Seth does adjusts his game plan when it comes to Dean. Would like to see that sort of character development where he no longer lets Dean antics get under his skin, something that could probably lead to a less goofy and more edgy Dean as well. Hoping Seth has a match too, I think Cesaro would be a nice match up, specially since he already had a shot at the IC title recently so he could skip the Battle Royale.


I believe tonight would be his chance to return the favor to Dean and get the one up this week. He needs to be worrying about Dean and not Roman. But that's creative for you. I heard a rumor it could be Ambrose/Cena vs. Rollins/Styles tonight. But I'm not sure how accurate that is.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I believe tonight would be his chance to return the favor to Dean and get the one up this week. He needs to be worrying about Dean and not Roman. But that's creative for you. I heard a rumor it could be Ambrose/Cena vs. Rollins/Styles tonight. But I'm not sure how accurate that is.


Yeah, makes sense for Seth to get the upper hand this week. As far as those matches go, hmmm...I don't know, how would they make them? They had the excuse of trying to add Cena and Styles to the championship match previously but they don't have that now. Even tho with the brand split coming I feel that they are doing several "farewell" matches between people that will end up on different brands so that may be the reason why they do them, if they do, of course.

But if they do Seth/Styles tonight...:mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Looking forward to Brother Bray-o at his compound.


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

Can smell fuckery from here! :madhardy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What "lucky" town has tge '"honor" of hosting RAW tonight?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

EL SHIV said:


> What "lucky" town has tge '"honor" of hosting RAW tonight?


Detroit, I think.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

So if I don't watch any of RAW tonight but kind of follow along on somebody's live results, then come in here and bitch about it, is it still trolling? Even if half the participants in the thread agree with my bitching? Because, like, that's pretty much what happens every other Monday night.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Actually (foolishly) looking forward to the Bray compound segment tonight. I don't know why, when there is a decent chance it could end up horrible. Here's hoping that they surprise with that segment..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Cleaner said:


> So if I don't watch any of RAW tonight but kind of follow along on somebody's live results, then come in here and bitch about it, is it still trolling? Even if half the participants in the thread agree with my bitching? Because, like, that's pretty much what happens every other Monday night.


That's the best part of watching in the live thread. Mark out when something cool happens or mock the product when it sucks. The latter happens far more often than the former.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Bischoff is in Queens, NY right now.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I hate pretty much everything about Raw lately. It wasn't but 3 years ago Raw was at such incredible heights and now we're stuck with The Wyatts and The McMahons being the main draw.

Raw is absolutely down the shitter.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Out before the fuckery.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Can't sleep so I'm watching some wrasslin' tonight :sansa


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I am unsure if I want to watch raw tonight. Been sick for weeks and last week I suffered the day after from staying up so late. Don't know if it's going to be worth it tonight at all. I'm yet to be convinced, the compound seg sounds semi interesting and Vince being on Raw doesn't have the draw it used to.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

EL SHIV said:


> That's the best part of watching in the live thread. Mark out when something cool happens or mock the product when it sucks. The latter happens far more often than the former.


Yeah, but the stuff that's cool -- if there even is anything that's cool -- is just OK. Anything really cool is rarer than a pterosaur. But the stuff that sucks, which is just about everything, makes bamboo splinters under my eyelids suddenly preferable. Even with mocking opportunities offered forthwith in these very forums. And I can avoid that which I liken to a urinary tract infection by just following the dirt sheets _and_ come in here and mock it. I can have my cake _and_ have that girl in your sig smother it all over my face with her ass cheeks, and never once have to lay eyes on that senile old sonofabitch or his plow-horse-face-and-ass daughter. The only thing that could be better is all that while Ivelisse is showing me a few of her lucha moves, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> I am unsure if I want to watch raw tonight. Been sick for weeks and last week I suffered the day after from staying up so late. Don't know if it's going to be worth it tonight at all. I'm yet to be convinced, the compound seg sounds semi interesting and Vince being on Raw doesn't have the draw it used to.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Time to violate the Wellness Policy to honor


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

The amount of Lesnar cock-sucking that is gonna happen tonight will be at an all-time high. I am actually not opposed to this.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until Raw start?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> How long until Raw start?


40 minutes


----------



## JoeOmega (Mar 16, 2014)

40 minutes ish.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I wonder if Lesnar's face is still swollen. I know he's gonna be on tonight's show and it'd definitely be funny to see. And I also wonder how they're gonna use him since Heyman won't be there.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Pre-Show about to start...


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm hoping that they have to cram in some extra story tonight to make up for that clusterfuck of a 4th of July episode last week.

Cautiously optimistic for Raw tonight.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

I WHY DOES RAW START AT 8 PACIFIC TIME WITH AT&T!? I HATE IT


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

First thing they talk about in the pre-show is Lesnar's UFC fight. Also promoting the Orton vs Lesnar fight.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Switch to DirecTV or something?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

They're indirectly confirming Brock on the show tonight.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ready for raw.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Spoiler: Raw


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

20 minutes.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oooh Seth will show some video footage of Roman on RAW...what are they planning?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oooofffff


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn that triple threat promo...the feels! :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Atrocious ratings last week. Time to shake things up and change the product for good..............................


:heston


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They just set up a Lucha Dragons vs Breezango match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Zack Ryder vs Sheamus match again


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> They just set up a Lucha Dragons vs Breezango match.





Dolorian said:


> Zack Ryder vs Sheamus match again


Aaaaaaaaaand I'm out.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm hoping Ryder gets another W on Sheamus, because fuck Sheamus.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm calling a Social Outcasts gore


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Raw has turned into Monday Night Heat :vince$


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Enzo and Cass vs Gallows and Anderson match too


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Brewed myself a cup of tea. Do your worst Raw.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

The man with the largest grapefruits returns tonite!!! woo!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Will Orton be AWOL for the draft?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Why couldn't they just make a Lucha Dragons vs Breezango vs Golden Truth triple threat.

Stupid fucks.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Wanna see Brock kill some geeks tonight! :mark:


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Good evening, gentlemen.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Seems kinda empty in here


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sooo - what does Rollins have on Reigns?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Let the WWE fuckery begin


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Oh lord. It better be good tonight


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I love how in the previews they comment that Seth hasn't been focused on Dean enough. But then tonight they book Seth to reveal some things about Roman...fpalm


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

3 hours of bullshit await.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Sooo - what does Rollins have on Reigns?


Let's see, they said he is going to show a video.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I AM VERY EXCITED FOR TONIGHT. LOOKING FORWARD TO FIGHTS.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

It's that time again.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

It's fuckery time with Vinne Mac :vince2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stop using this lame opening theme song.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Booker


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Jobber Battle Royal alert.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

What up, my peoples!!!


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Battle Royal to begin the show.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I hope it's at least a decent show tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Battle royal for what...

Edit: Nvm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Battle Royale right away


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How much fuckery will we get?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

At least this show can't suck as much as last week...right?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Surely WWE will give us a great show leading into next weeks draft/brand split?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What a weird start.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Apollo getting pops now? I like it


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Miz


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This jobberfest :lmao


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Lets go Ziggler!!!!!!


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

The battle of the geeks.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Why did they paint the ATGMBR trophy yellow?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

What!? No talking segment to open to show?!


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh god...beginning with a battle royale. The fuckery has started ladies and gents.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Never has a bigger group of geeks filled the ring before.

fpalm


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Fuck yeah!

THIS is how you start Raw! Battle Royal, let's go!.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Apollo's theme is cool.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait is that Darren Young in there? So after months of vignette's this is how they bring him back just randomly standing in a group of guys in a battle royal? Not even an entrance?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Maryse was dancing a little to Apollo's theme.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

EL SHIV said:


> Will Orton be AWOL for the draft?


Wow dude. It's been over ten years. :lol: Good one though.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

What a garbage way to start off RAW. Well I'm done.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Need some bigger names in this.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

What's Andre doing there?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lesnar, please come out and squash all these jobbers.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Battle royal to start Raw :maury


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The Ascension are still on the roster?


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

There's like a legit three possible winners and a bunch of tag team members


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Maryse in leather


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

It's a quite night in catering then


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Wait is that Darren Young in there? So after months of vignette's this is how they bring him back as some random guy standing in a battle royal? Not even an entrance?


That's WWE for you.


*AND LET THE BITCHING.......









BEGIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and suggest the Vaudevillain in this Batte Royal won't win.

By the time I finished typing the above sentence, he was already eliminated.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> What a garbage way to start off RAW. Well I'm done.


:lmao

Two minutes in. Must be a record.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yikes. A Jobber Battle Royal to start the show?

Unreal.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

That's one impressive collection of scrubs.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Young or Crews will win.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

It's gonna be Darren young cause they've been doing house shows together , duh


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

My money's on Apollo.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Darren Young probably gonna win :eyeroll


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Brock needs to get his ass out there and beat everyone up


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I kind of like the Vaudevillians but they are fucking DONE


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

This is fucking ridiculous. "Let's build this guy up for 3 months with weird promos with Bob Backlund, and debut his new character in a useless battle royal!"

WHY


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow look at these jobbers. NO STARS.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Who is gonna win this nonsense? Del Rio?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

First guy to get eliminated was from The Vaudevillains...yeah those guys are done :lol

Darren Young will win I think.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jobber Royale. Wish Backlund would win.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What a way to bring back Darren Young


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So the vanilla Apollo guy is the only one to have his entrance on TV. And are we supposed to believe he won't win this?


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Miz just did more proper commentary than Cole and JBL do in a year


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A glorious star studded line up in this one. The intercontinental title is truly more prestigious than ever.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Davon Dudley


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Davon. :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have to say, even though I pretty much say this everytime he's on commentary, but fuck the Miz would make an excellent heel analyst commentator.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger on RAW! :dance

If Young wins this...:lmao


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

I just don't care about Apollo Crews despite him the only one getting a non-jobber entrance.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Can't believe I went from a tremendous casket match involving Mil Muertes and Fenix (just start watching Lucha Underground...how awesome is that show), to an opening jobber battle royale.

I think Apollo wins the battle royale, however.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Darren Young will be great again :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The jobber royal

why are there tag teams in this 

such


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

The Colons to debut and jointly win this. The New Era begins.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A commercial SIX minutes into the show????

That has to be a record.

:ha


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

It's time for Viktor to shave the hair. It's over, bro.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Legend in this Injury!* :lmao


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Commercial already...lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao USO crazy, they love it Maggle :jbl


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

6 minutes in and its commercial time....FFFFUUUUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

A commercial already? :kobefacepalm

But if a McMahon was talking for 25 fucking minutes?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I prefer this to a crap 20 minute opening promo, so can't complain too much.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't know why you guys are hating on a Battle Royal starting Raw, it's refreshing.

Not everyone busts over a 20 minute Rollins promo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

6 minutes into the show for a commercial HAS to be a record.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm rooting for Crews just because he's athletic as fuck and I like his theme song...shows the quality of the other "superstars" in this fucking match...


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

How is there already an ad break?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Swagger on RAW! :dance
> 
> If Young wins this...:lmao


He probably will. Just another rung on the ladder to his return to "greatness".


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Looks like AC really is getting the next IC Title match. I like it. Certainly won't be Darren... right?*


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

We're going to have Darren Young vs The Miz for the IC title at the second biggest show of the year. Give me fucking strength.

Just get rid of the IC title, it means literally nothing now. They've destroyed it's legitimacy and it's legacy the past 8/9 years.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

I don't know how I feel about Apollo Crews. I like his look and he can work for sure...but, he is a geek at times. Just smiling and acting so happy. Ugh.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

deanambroselover said:


> Brock needs to get his ass out there and beat everyone up


I would lose my shit if he wrecked all these geeks.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I can't wait to see what is that video of Roman that Seth will be showing tonight.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I'm rooting for Crews just because he's athletic as fuck and I like his theme song...shows the quality of the other "superstars" in this fucking match...


Bruh, how's your diarrhea?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

American_Nightmare said:


> This is fucking ridiculous. "Let's build this guy up for 3 months with weird promos with Bob Backlund, and debut his new character in a useless battle royal!"
> 
> WHY


I know, they spent months building him up with these vignette's, and out of the blue Raw comes on and he's just another guy standing in the ring with a bunch of jobbers for a battle royal. They could have at least had him come out last and actually show his entrance,dude as to have new music i'd assume.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

They are pacing themselves to be fair to them. Because they billed Vince they'll probably keep that for the second hour or even the main event. 

Is cesaro even in this battle royale?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I think Young's winning this one, when Backlund 'distracts' Crews or something like that...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Hope for an RKO return and promo on how he will kill the legend of Brock Lesnar.

I also hope now Miz and Maryse are split in draft so Maryse wrestles again.*


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I agree there are worst ways to start RAW. Starting with action (whether it's the action we want or not) is a lot more preferable than hearing Stephanie screech for 20 minutes, hearing Triple H drag on-uhh for 20 minutes, or listen to the Shield about the issues in their bromance.

Definitely better than being tortured through some stupid food fight, that's for sure.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Midnight Rocker said:


> I think Young's winning this one, when Backlund 'distracts' Crews or something like that...


I think he is winning too, he has been doing live show matches with Miz as of late.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Eliminations during the break. Thanks Vince, you wanker.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Ask Michael which one it is, he always knows the uso's apart.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I can't wait to see what is that video of Roman that Seth will be showing tonight.


A video of Reigns creating his own megafan account on wrestlingforum.com


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

John Morrison mention :mark:


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Ok my final 4:

Apollo Crews, Darren Young, Baron Corbin and Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

Miz main evented WM? How low on talent were they?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Miz and Morrison was AWESOME!!! Lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Darren winning will be total crap. Especially since I was so sure about Crews I picked him in PWA. Would be just my luck though.*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

When did Bo Dallas started dressing like Fit Finlay?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

If Corbin or Crews win this

:deanfpalm


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Jbl just called crews Titus rofl


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I want Corbin to win.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Why the fuck is Miz burying John Morrison of all people


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

JBL just called Apollo Crews Titus. LOL!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

T0M said:


> Bruh, how's your diarrhea?


It's fine at the moment, but the quality of this show may induce further bowel problems...


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

JBL literally just called Apollo Crews, Titus O'neil :lmao :lmao


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Let's hope Dolph Michaels tunes up the band to win this bout.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Awesome to hear a Morrison mention.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn Corbin is wrecking stuff up


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Did JBL just confuse Apollo Crews with Titus O'Neil?


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

i actually like Miz and truth during the conspiracy days...especially when truth laid it all out, all his insanity, then Miz got a thousand yard stare and said "you know what...you're absolutley right..."


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

JBLOL you fucking idiot


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So let's see who the WWE force on us for the IC title match at Summerslam. 

A vanilla musclehead, or a guy with a smiling belly?


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

is taima tv down for anyone else?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Baron Corbin is genuinely so fucking boring. Like, he's dryer than Del Rio.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Did Crews just get called Titus? :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They release guys like Sandow but they give guys like Darren young pushes....


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Great kick from Alberto.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I'd much prefer to see Miz vs Bob Backlund. Now that's a licence to print money


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Del rio and Ziggler are both pretty over with this crowd


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

predictable final 5


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

New Era sounds like the WWF New Generation. 

Yup, that sums it up. Both are completely shit to watch.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Del rio is nasty man


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shawn.

:drose


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Brock creates more press than anyone in years. Open RAW with jobber battle royal for jobber belt that no one cares about.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That fameasser looked like ass. And the Zigs went for the cover afterwards :lol


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

JBL just called ADR Tito


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Botching all over the fucking place.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

I like the Hennig mention.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

You already know stupid Darren young is winning


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:wayans Damn Swagger, the over the top elimination made my heart almost skip a beat.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Where the fuck is ISIS when you need them?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Darren Young sleeping on the rope...


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Over/Under on JBL mentioning Pokemon GO?


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Please someone eliminate Dolph Ziggler so we wont suffer watching him cosplaying Shawn Michales.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Love how they dont say how Reigns was out of half of the RR and won


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Come on Zig :mark: 

Its not gonna happen, but, please?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Delsin Rowe said:


> Miz main evented WM? How low on talent were they?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This is ugly as fuck


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> They release guys like Sandow but they give guys like Darren young pushes....


maybe damien should have started sucking dicks


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't like any of these remaining choices.:no:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Anyone but that lame Ziggler.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Remember when Dolph had one of the most memorable cash in's in history against Del Rio?

Pepperidge Farm remembers.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Corbin, Apollo, Young.

LAME. None of these guys are over.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Apollo and Darren young to be the final two


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

If Darren Young wins this :mj2


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Bob backlud one of the best of all time lmao!!!!!!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Corbin :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Corbin is such trash. He's like a lost child in this match, just talking through spots with Ziggler without even trying to cover it up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Darren Young wins.

:ha


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wait did Del Rio get eliminated twice?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Darren Young is great again!


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Darren Young? LOL he's garbage!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yup, seen that coming.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ugh....I can't stand Darren Young


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

first night del rio has been over since 2011. i dunno why they're investing in crews, he doesn't have it put together.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

DARREN YOUNG'S GREAT!

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

What a waste of time fpalm


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:HA :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Darren Young en route to GOAT status. Remember where you were today, ladies and gents.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Darren Young is total shit. I hope Miz trashes his ass.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So the IC feud goes from great feuds to this shit with Miz vs Young


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

So Young won, this should be interesting.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL now that was a good way to do that. Book him as lucky.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

lmao Young wins.

Lord have mercy.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Good fucking god. Just tragic.

Can they just disband the entire company rather than doing the brand split?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Darren Young won by not even doing anything!!!! :lmao


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

Young 'winning' without actually needing to do anything


how meta


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Darren looking up like "Oh shit I won, cool" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Da fuck really?


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I think this has warmed the crowd up. Most of the 20 minute promos just suck the life out of the room.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Wait, so Young wins by sitting in the corner doing nothing? Way to put him over.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Goddamn. :maury


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hahahah Darren Young slept through all the match and won because the last two eliminated themselves!

You can't make this stuff up :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dem "Si!" chants for Birdo tho.  Good to hear that he's getting some semblance of overness for the first time since his debut feud wth Mysterio.

And :chlol at them debuting Darren without an entrance or anything noteworthy even though he's been hyped up for little bit now. At least he won the battle royal.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


>


This certainly was incredible, wasn't it?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm glad DY didn't blow his opportunity.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Darren Young has the shittiest beard of all time lol.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

dude wasn't even a part of the finish


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

:lol this is a new low, just shows how shit the roster is.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Backlund is marking out. :lol


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Make Darren Young job again. He sucks.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Not really a fan but I'm open to what this will bring, has a pretty good entrance theme.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Darren Young chants :lmao :lmao


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

What the actual fuck ?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Man fuck Darren Young:lmao

IT TOOK HAVING AN IRRELEVANT ASS BOB BUCKLAND BY HIS SIDE WITH A SHITTY MAKE YOUNG GREAT AGAIN GIMMICK TO MAKE HIM A SUDDEN IC NUMBER 1 CONTENDER. And the crowd is actually into this shit:lmao

I need a drink. Not gonna be a good night.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

And holy fuck Darren Young is actually over

:ha


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Darren Young chants :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

[hide][/hide]


Ignis Scientia said:


> *Darren Young is total shit. I hope Miz trashes his ass.*


Let's not go there...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Darren Young chants????? WTF??????


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Darren should become the first black and gay World heavyweight champ someday, even for a day.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Darren Young chants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm done.

unk:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Titus was always better, now Darren is gonna win a singles belt before him. WWE fails on all levels.*


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

Crowd is HYPE. Good for Young. Bob Backlund and Young can be very entertaining with the Miz. 

Backlund/Maryese will have some interesting moments.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

People are chanting for Darren Young. I'll give the crowd credit for having a more positive attitude than I do...


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

:mark: WE'RE GONNA MAKE DARREN YOUNG GREAT AGAIN :mark:


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Darren Young won by not even doing anything!!!! :lmao


So he's a typical openly gay athlete! :grin2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DY more over than







:mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Make Darren Young great again indeed...:lol


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Darren Young has become Great Again.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Darren Young's new theme is trash.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Boo all the McMahons Detroit.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

EL SHIV said:


> I'm glad DY didn't blow his opportunity.


He must be blowing somebody to get this push.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Since when did Darren Young have fans? :wtf2


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Martins said:


> Where the fuck is ISIS when you need them?




:cenaooh


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Where's Brock?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Brock barley won that fight, didnt he win by ilke two points lol


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

OK I DIDNT KNOW I WAS A DARREN YOUNG FAN UNTIL NOW! #MakeDarrenYoungGreatAgain


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

"What brings Mr. McMahon to Detroit? Our shitty, declining ratings obviously!"


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

Ref looks pretty jacked in that ufc promo pic


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Backlund leaving Darren Young hanging


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

#FINALDELETION tonight.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The FINAL DELETION of the New Day?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Brock... up next? WTF?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, I thought Steph said that WWE doesn't care about UFC? :HA


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Wow complete rip off of TNA


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I feel like Dolph Ziggler is going through a mid-life crisis or something and isn't sure what he wants to be, like he is trying to be Shawn Micheals and has different gear every few weeks. I don't know I could be wrong or just thinking to deeply into it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"DAR-REN YOUNG!" chants. :O

Well hot damn, the WWE might've actually salvaged someone's career instead of typically sabotaging it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Final Deletion (WWE Edition)!!!!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

WWE ripped off TNA with this outdoor fight. They are the apple of wrestling. Classic


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I can't wait for the compound !!! Looks creepy, even though they are copying off of broken Matt and brother Nero


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

TNA & WWE provide comedy gold.
except with TNA it is intentional, WWE are trying to be serious


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Abby lives?*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE ripping off a sinking ship TNA. :kobefacepalm

Gonna be so cringe worthy seeing WWE force attempt the comedy Matt Hardy accomplished.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Brock barley won that fight, didnt he win by ilke two points lol


Brock dominated the first and third rounds, narrowly losing the second. And Mark Hunt is a top ten heavyweight.

Don't be a blind hater, dude.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Wow blatantly copying TNA


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

DARREN YOUNG GOT A BETTER REACTION WITH THAT THAN THE VAST MAJORITY OF THE ROSTER HAS HAD IN THESE LAST TIMES :lmao

Megastar.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol WWE clearly ripping off The Final Deletion match with The New Day at The Wyatt Compound. They heard about all the buzz it generated and thought they could do the same.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

WWE ripping off that Matt Hardy storyline :batista3

Desperate times.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Seriously did Del Rio eliminated twice?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

crowd is hot tonight which makes the show infinitely better even if it sucks.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They're probably parodying the final deletion :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

THE FINAL DELETION! :dance

NEW DAY WILL BE OVAHHHHH :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TD_DDT said:


> WWE ripped off TNA with this outdoor fight. They are the apple of wrestling. Classic


TNA ripped off TNA.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

:lmao .He went to give Backlund a hug in the ring and got totally snubbed. Need a gif of that


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I thought Sasha Banks was the boss. Who is this Vince McMahon guy?


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

The High King said:


> TNA & WWE provide comedy gold.
> except with TNA it is intentional, WWE are trying to be serious


Brother Nero and the great work from Matt Hardy >>> This shit.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Can't deny fans approved of Darrens win but just imagine how much more into they'd have been if it was actually someone that had gotten over before like Sandow lol. I think Miz retains either way but still.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

We want to trend on the internet with our comedy too! :vince7


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

For the love of God, don't give Brock the mic.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Omega_VIK said:


> Seriously did Del Rio eliminated twice?


No, he went out through the second rope the first time.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I actually found that pretty funny, from Young's face when he won :lmao - to Backlund's reaction :lmao - to the fact the crowd were actually chanting for Darren Young :lmao

Looking forward to the Wyatt segment :mark:


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

Brother Xavier.... Time for your DELETION

Prepare the battlefield


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> "What brings Mr. McMahon to Detroit? Our shitty, declining ratings obviously!"


Post of the day :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752658386143965185


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I need to see Bray Wyatt take cover behind a boat and yell out "It's a dilapidated boat!!"


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

New Day going to the compound to face The Wyatt Family...

Now where did I see something like this last week?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The IC Title slips even more into irrelevancy..

:mj2


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Can't believe Young actually got a positive reaction.

Young/Miz feud and match will probably suck.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Lothario said:


> Can't deny fans approved of Darrens win but just imagine how much more into they'd have been if it was actually someone that had gotten over before like Sandow lol. I think Miz retains either way but still.


Make Sandow great again would have been incredible.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

#TheFinalDeletion season 2 new cast, new channel tho


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Did Darren Young even eliminate anyone?


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Omega_VIK said:


> Seriously did Del Rio eliminated twice?


Nope , he went out the first time under the 2nd rope , only eliminated over the top rope which he did.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TNA finally got WWE to film outside of the arena.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Good for WWE copying TNA. At least more than 50,000 people will get to watch it. 

Fuck TNA, fuckers screwed the fans big time.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Not a bad choice, what were the other options?

Ziggler? please NO

I'm sure The Miz can save Young career like he saved Sandow's career in 2014.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Hulk Hogan said:


> TNA ripped off TNA.


Damn right!! :vince5


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

Damn they look old


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Why can't they show some of the CWC matches on Raw.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Brock barley won that fight, didnt he win by ilke two points lol


You don't know anything about how fights are scored do you? Lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The New Day is going to be OVAHHH :dance


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

You guys think he's here to talk about Mr Robot????


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn Shane's hair looks whiter than ever tonight, dude needs some hair dye badly.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

WWE used to do stuff like the Compound every other week. Bar fights, parking lot brawls... even Stone Cold whooping Booker T's ass in a supermarket once.

Shit like this is a rare, *RARE* treat these days, man.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Steph doesn't look as milfy tonight. Nice tits though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is this Vince's way of acknowledging that DY should have had Roman's spot in The Shield?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Steph pale ass, hit the fu*king tanning bed


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What is Seth up to?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I thought draft was in 2 Weeks?*


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lo Vince talking about Mr. Robot.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

We know why Vince is there :sip


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Bob backlud one of the best of all time lmao!!!!!!


From a kayfabe standpoint, it's true. He was champ for a long time in the pre-Hogan era, and then he came back in 1995 and won the title, albeit short-lived.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I must be getting loopy because I legit just thought Seth was Drew Galloway just now.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Steph looking a tad bit thicker than usual


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The man!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

We're gonna get footage of Reigns smoking a bong!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So they are going to try and have babyface Rollins shit on Roman for sympathy?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Seth is going to shoot the hell out of this thing. :mark:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The Rollin's Report?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Rollins sounding more natural day by day. Getting better most certainly.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Rollins report. Jim Ross is gonna stun his ass for that one.*


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

OMG I LOVE SETH ROLLINS


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE trying to keep Reigns' name relevant while he's gone...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> WWE used to do stuff like the Compound every other week. Bar fights, parking lot brawls... even Stone Cold whooping Booker T's ass in a supermarket once.
> 
> Shit like this is a rare, *RARE* treat these days, man.


Every other week? Hyperbole much?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

See their still doing the best to make Rollins the heel they want him to be and make Reigns the babyface they want him to be.

The Rollins Report should be good however. Looking forward to it. :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The Rollins Report legit sounds like a 60 second segment on the daily news.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Best fighter in the world!" :cole

:heston


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Honestly I think I hate this version of Stephanie the most.

Twice as passive aggressive, half as funny, even less entertaining. Just as smug.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

They are _really_ not going to stop with this Reigns thing until the bottom falls out are they? Holy shit. I've never seen them so obsessed and stubborn over one guy. He's _not_ going to be cheered. What kind of cult shit are they doing behind the scenes with this guy?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay, I'm 99.9% sure this is gonna be Seth, dressed as Roman, smoking a joint or something :lmao

PG Katie Vick!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Maybe she's finally getting old, but Stephanie isn't looking super hot to me anymore and I can't pinpoint when it happened, but it definitely did...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol, Rollins is going to have a vt of him impersonating Reigns eh? lol :fpalm


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

are ye all ******* here?
complaining shane does not dye his hair
steph is not tanned enough.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

jesus hunt looks like he hasnt seen the inside of a gym in years

is he really a top guy? i have no idea, honest question


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

My Pokemon Go keeps freezing up. :mj2


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Steph likes it "all on her". :HHH2


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Rollins Report :mark:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

The Rollins Report! :lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> WWE trying to keep Reigns' name relevant while he's gone...


Just trying to build the hype for that WOAT redemption storyline we're getting when he comes back :mj2


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

How the hell is Mark Hunt going to show up looking like a blub versus a brick wall like Lesnar?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Can Orton even take fucking suplexes?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Great. We are gonna have an interview segment on a fucking PPV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Does anyone know the name of the BattleGround song?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

bmp487 said:


> From a kayfabe standpoint, it's true. He was champ for a long time in the pre-Hogan era, and then he came back in 1995 and won the title, albeit short-lived.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

infidel said:


> jesus hunt looks like he hasnt seen the inside of a gym in years
> 
> is he really a top guy? i have no idea, honest question


Yeah.

Hunt is a top ten fighter. Insane power in his hands, and a great chin. Has many walk off KO's against top heavyweights. Don't let the belly fool you.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> :lmao
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752658386143965185


From 25 seconds :ha

No way was bob giving that guy a hug :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Come on lets get to the final deletion already!

New Day will be OVAH!


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

zack has worst beard, bar none - just looks so out of place on him


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Poor Zack, making him look pathetic.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JDP2016 said:


> Great. We are gonna have an interview segment on a fucking PPV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Its a good dump break


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Take in that Ryder just got a backstage segment.

Raw has been above-average so far.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

At least Ryder got a underneath peak at Lana just now. Win.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

bmp487 said:


> From a kayfabe standpoint, it's true. He was champ for a long time in the pre-Hogan era, and then he came back in 1995 and won the title, albeit short-lived.


Bottom line tho, HES TRASH


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

What happened to Sheamus and Apollo feud?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:kobe9 at all the saltiness over D-Young becoming the number 1 contender. The guy is a decent talent; he's not main event caliber, yet he's certainly not terrible. The only thing he was missing, much the 99% of the roster, was a gimmick or some semblance of a quirk that would garner interest.

The WWE, by some miracle, decided to supplement him instead of sabotage him and evidently it worked, judging by the fans' response. Plus, Bob fucking Backlund is involved, so how the hell can anybody rag on Young's gimmick when his delightfully crazy ass is part of it? :lol



Hysteria said:


> The FINAL DELETION of the New Day?


No dilapidated boat = No buys. :quite


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Broski time.*


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

My GOD Ryder is booked liked such a geek. Lana stepping over his laid out body. Embarassing

:hogan


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Damm Zach. Even Lana stepped over you. You ain't shit.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

well this will be the last time (at leas for a while) that we will see the SMACKDOWN re-matches on RAW.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

"i'm doing summerslam against randy orton" great soundbite there!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm not drinking tonight because I have to be up really early but I may need to turn this off to maintain my sobriety...


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

I like TNA's jersey shore guy better.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DeeGuy said:


> Just trying to build the hype for that WOAT redemption storyline we're getting when he comes back :mj2


Yeah, it's so transparently stomach turning.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Wish Lana would step on me :bbrown3


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Does anyone know the name of the BattleGround song?


Skillet - Invincible (I think. I know its Skillet.)


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Zack Ryder with dat upskirt angle though.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Orton recovers from a shoulder injury.... Gets German suplexed 15 times in his return match! :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rooting for Ryder to go squash Sheamus

Rooting for Rusev to CRUSH Ryder.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

infidel said:


> jesus hunt looks like he hasnt seen the inside of a gym in years
> 
> is he really a top guy? i have no idea, honest question


He's a top 10 guy. Buy hes one dimensional as hell he's a world class K1 kickboxer with hella punching power. But he's a shitty grappler and admittedly doesn't train as hard as he could.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Envy said:


> Why can't they show some of the CWC matches on Raw.


Because that would make Raw good.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Final Deletion was like 13 minutes long. I'd guess this Wyatt thing is less than 5.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Lana lookin' fine


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sasha Banks v Vince McMahon at the Wyatt Family Compound to see who the real boss is.

Book it, all records will be OVAH!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

StylesP1 said:


> Skillet - Invincible (I think. I know its Skillet.)


I thought the singer sounded familiar me and my brother listen to them sometimes. Thanks for telling me! :smile2:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i just find it funny, we got Darren Young feuding for the IC title and Zack Ryder feuding for the US Title. Revenge Of The Jobbers! Whats even funnier is the 2nd biggest ppv of the year is coming up, so are these guys gonna have title matches on Summerslam? Surely not. I mean they're ok for Batttleground but not Summerslam ffs.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sheamus with that jobber entrance. He took Ryder's place :lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

New theme song?? Guess this means his job is secure for a while at least.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Does the authority "office" piss anyone else off here? Fucking bullshit red and blue lighting, a crap curtain and ads plastered all over the place. Why can't they just have a normal office and make it feel real?

Just so over produced and garish.


----------



## Seasoning (Feb 9, 2016)

Happy that Darren Young won that battle royal.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Good to know Zack can sell a pre-match beating from Seamus unlike Crews.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

shutupchico said:


> "i'm doing summerslam against randy orton" great soundbite there!



Wwe for you. Bunch of fucking awkward nerds


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> Damm Zach. Even Lana stepped over you. You ain't shit.


THat's the biggest highlight of his career. Being stepped over by Lana should be considered a huge honor.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hopefully this will be a quick match.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

"Sheamus has to be a top 10 pick" - JBL. 

God, I cant wait for Smackdown to go live so I can stop watching this shit on Mondays. Ranello and Graves save me...


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Bottom line tho, HES TRASH


I sometimes forget how young a lot of the forum members are.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Woo Woo Woo Zach Ryder is awesome!!! I just wish they would use him better. Also his theme sounded revamped to me maybe not we don't usually hear it much so that might be it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"You look stupid" chants still. :kobefacepalm

WWE's fans is as stale as WWE.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The HR Derby is LEGIT!!!!! 

Not watching any of this wwe shit.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Ryder doesn't realize the Jersey shore thing was old in 2009


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

PanopticonPrime said:


> What happened to Sheamus and Apollo feud?












what feud


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

what did vinces former golden boy do, to get this punished?
a former multiple wwe champ Sheamus getting the jobber entrance and Zack getting the star entrance


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Second feud (along against Crews) that I am legit hoping Sheamus wins.

Speaks volumes about how interesting I find Ryder and Crews


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Sister Abigail restored only means in turn that someone must be DELETED.*


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> He's a top 10 guy. Buy hes one dimensional as hell he's a world class K1 kickboxer with hella punching power.* But he's a shitty grappler *and admittedly doesn't train as hard as he could.
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


Which made him the perfect opponent for Lesnar.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Am I the only one who thought those chants for Young sounded piped in? They didn't sound natural at all. They sounded like the crowd from the old WWF Attitude game.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

In Vino Veritas said:


> Lana lookin' fine


Lana ALWAYS looks fine.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I thought the singer sounded familiar me and my brother listen to them sometimes. Thanks for telling me! :smile2:


Its a good song. Its in the top 10 on Sirius Octane right now. So is Paranoia by A Day To Remember. Another song they like to play on Raw.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

T0M said:


> Does the authority "office" piss anyone else off here? Fucking bullshit red and blue lighting, a crap curtain and ads plastered all over the place. Why can't they just have a normal office and make it feel real?
> 
> Just so over produced and garish.


I don't mind it really, but I do miss the "offices" that guys like Vince and Regal used to have.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Ryder looks pretty legit with this black attire and beard, back with his initial push in 2010/11 he looked kinda goofy.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ryder taking Ru-Ru to task like a real man?

1-800-FELLA with the jobber entrance and Ryder with the full entrance instead of the other way around?

Darren Young trending worldwide?

WE'RE IN BIZARRO LAND, WF! :lawler



Ham and Egger said:


> Orton recovers from a shoulder injury.... Gets German suplexed 15 times in his return match! :lol












:Brock


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

So much for that fucking push ffs


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what is the point of this? Zack beats Sheamus then they have to give Sheams his win back


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So...................Sheamus squashes the contender of the U.S. title.....................


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

StylesP1 said:


> "Sheamus has to be a top 10 pick" - JBL.
> 
> God, I cant wait for Smackdown to go live so I can stop watching this shit on Mondays. Ranello and Graves save me...


The announcers are your saving grace? I guess

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Wait, what? Ryder lost? :lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Rusev :drose


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

PanopticonPrime said:


> What happened to Sheamus and Apollo feud?


Pollo was in the battle royal... That's what happened.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Woah, Ryder looked like a geek......but a geek who doesn't give a fuck.

I like it.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Hate it with a passion when Cole says What a Throw


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

None of this shit makes ANY sense.

:lmao


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Fuck me Rusev is the best


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ryder to beat Rusev? :nah


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Zack Ryder v. Rusev at Battleground??? Give me a fucking break.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Lana is life.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sad state of affairs right now. The mid card title contenders are complete geeks. WTF.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

bmp487 said:


> I sometimes forget how young a lot of the forum members are.


I'm 27, look at his move set .


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I love Rusev, but I hate squash matches. ugh


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

rusevs bicep looked disfigured there when he held up the belt


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

wow this company really HATES Ryder.

People complain that Bryan was mishandled by the powers that be but the guy had his moment in WM main event, Ryder never catch a break, he is always booked as a loser.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Job him out and he still gets a shot at the title, we are supposed to think he stands a chance.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> None of this shit makes ANY sense.
> 
> :lmao


I don't get it either but I enjoy seeing Rusev crush, so...


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

This is horrible.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats, WWE. Now the US and IC Titles have crossed the line to being completely worthless.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol that Brock Lesnar bit was funny, WWE all like "Look there Lesnar mentioned us at the press conference!!" fucking idiots.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Ryder ain't been shit since Kane pushed him off the stage


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

StylesP1 said:


> Its a good song. Its in the top 10 on Sirius Octane right now. So is Paranoia by A Day To Remember. Another song they like to play on Raw.


Yeah I will have to look up the songs on youtube I have been needing some new music to listen to if you have any more recommendations that would be cool.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Rusev was awesome. Fuck the rest of that segment.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

so Zack is supposed to be taken serious as a threat to rusev after getting completely battered and beaten clean by sheamus?????
more nonsensical booking and writing


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

What's with every single superstar's tendency to say the exact same line 3+ times when they're beating down or submission holding someone?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> Which made him the perfect opponent for Lesnar.


I think it was the perfect match for both. They both excel at the others weakness and are one dimensional. 

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

I hope Orton follows Sheamus' lead and attacks Lesnar backstage before their match at Summerslam. At least give some reason as to why Orton has a chance, apart from him merely being "The Viper"


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

While not the same, I see Rusev trunks with the words "US Champ" and it brings back fond memories of when this guy did the same thing....










Rusev is in good company.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Ignis Scientia said:


> *Job him out and he still gets a shot at the title, we are supposed to think he stands a chance.*


He got attacked before the match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Rusev was awesome. Fuck the rest of that segment.


And Lana...never forget Lana.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

T0M said:


> Does the authority "office" piss anyone else off here? Fucking bullshit red and blue lighting, a crap curtain and ads plastered all over the place. Why can't they just have a normal office and make it feel real?
> 
> Just so over produced and garish.



In the spirit of the rest of the show. RAW is terribly overproduced and sterile of any energy. Less is definitely more but they forgot that a long time ago.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> Zack Ryder v. Rusev at Battleground??? Give me a fucking break.


Darren Young is feuding for the IC title and Ryder is feuding for the US championship.. Just take that one in :heyman6


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Why do I still expect some kind of logic in this booking I honestly don't know


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lucha Underground ad!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ryder and Darren Young. Contenders for titles.

This fucking roster. I don't care who is in NXT, or signed, there is no stars.

Lesnar should just squash everybody in the back for 3 hours. Ratings would skyrocket.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Darren Young and Mr Backlund the highlight of this RAW so far!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lucha Dragons vs Breezango now...get ready for a 3 min match.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Breezango... The worst portmanteau in the history of the English language.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Breeze should be IC champion not Miz


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

ShowStopper said:


> Congrats, WWE. Now the US and IC Titles have crossed the line to being completely worthless.


:vince3 Isn't it glorious. No one will ever get over ever again.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Look, everyone! It's Breezango!!!


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

FABREEZE!


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I don't care what anyone says.. FaBreeze is what I'll call them, and they should be tag team champs eventually.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

oh they aren't facing Golden Truth, thats shocking


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Have they ever been this lazy with tag teams? Just combine their names and themes and call it a day. Wtf.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i bet Tyler Breeze always thinks when he's walking down the ring with Fandango "Man i really thought i was gonna be a big star with this gimmick" lol.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is a fucking disgrace.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm trying really hard to be positive about it but I keep coming to the same conclusion that the tag division is shit.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Okay then.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder if I should watch Lucha Underground? Would you guys recommend it and is it good?


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Hoping Breeze is on Smackdown ans is taken more seriously. Guy is very talented.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SovereignVA said:


> He got attacked before the match.


Right but nobody pays attention


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

PunjabiPrisoner said:


> I'm trying really hard to be positive about it but I keep coming to the same conclusion that the tag division is shit.


It's been shit all year.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lothario said:


> Have they ever been this lazy with tag teams? Just combine their names and themes and call it a day. Wtf.


Not just teams. Look at the nicknames:

The Guy
The Man
The Dude


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

[USER][USER][/USER][/USER]


SAMCRO said:


> Lol i bet Tyler Breeze always thinks when he's walking down the ring with Fandango "Man i really thought i was gonna be a big star with this gimmick" lol.


I knew since his debut that he wouldn't go anywhere with that dumb gimmick.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Darren Young is feuding for the IC title and Ryder is feuding for the US championship.. Just take that one in :heyman6


They have to build people up because of the split roster. I guess they think this is a good way to give two baby faces, who are at the bottom, some credibility.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh, great. It's Billy and Chuck.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

We are an hour into raw and still not one star


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

RAW is horrible tonight. It's like a jobber showcase.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I wonder if I should watch Lucha Underground? Would you guys recommend it and is it good?


Its awesome. Start with season 1 episode 1 and enjoy. Great show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hour 1 has been jobberville as far as in the ring goes. Wow.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Lesnar should just squash everybody in the back for 3 hours. Ratings would skyrocket.



make it the hollywood 'twist break neck' thing, 

just bodies strewn everywhere
and a coked up heyman following him around talking shit

$$$$$$


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Not just teams. Look at the nicknames:
> 
> The Guy
> The Man
> The Dude


Just add The Punisher and The General and you're basically WWE 2K16.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol i bet Tyler Breeze always thinks when he's walking down the ring with Fandango "Man i really thought i was gonna be a big star with this gimmick" lol.


Seriously, man.

Fandango - beat Chris Jericho at WrestleMania on his debut.
Breeze - former number 1 contender to the NXT title and one of HHH's 'guys.'

They both must sometimes stop and wonder what happened.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

They are putting over the possibility of tag teams breaking up *HARD AS FUCK RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Are they really trying to sell us on superstars getting more money the higher they get drafted ? :lmao


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

CWC bracketology > pretty much every episode of Raw this year.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I still find it hilarious the Sin Cara character is still around, why didn't they just nix it when Mistico left? I much preferred Hunico as the stereotypical Mexican guy riding to the ring on a lowrider bike.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

StylesP1 said:


> Its awesome. Start with season 1 episode 1 and enjoy. Great show.


Where should I watch it to catch up is there a website to watch it?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, this could put someone in a comatose state watching this shit.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Power that Be said:


> Ryder ain't been shit since Kane pushed him off the stage


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

SovereignVA said:


> He got attacked before the match.


*I forgot it so quickly. Damn. Just like anything else WWE do anymore haha.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lothario said:


> Have they ever been this lazy with tag teams? Just combine their names and themes and call it a day. Wtf.


Yeah this is definitely bottom of the barrel as far as names and entrances for tag team goes. It can't be long before team names are dropped altogether


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

You give him some wrestling trunks, change his name, ditch the dancing and give him an actual character, and Fandango is a legit midcarder at worst. Guy has a great look but once you're pigeoned into the metrosexual heel gimmick, you're toast.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

WWE is now like "oh look draft is in a week let's get all our jobbers out for people to remember that they exist!"


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Lothario said:


> Have they ever been this lazy with tag teams? Just combine their names and themes and call it a day. Wtf.


I still remember Evan Bourne and Kofi asking the fans to name them and they came up with _Air Boom_. :frown2:


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

This match to go on for another 18 minutes


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

At least they're getting the jobber shit out the way with early :side:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

It's a BOTCH


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

You fucked up!!!!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Holy shit :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Lawd Kalisto :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Come on, show us the final deletion! :dance


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

WWE has done a piss poor job of building new Latin stars, Sin Cara , del Rio, Lucha dragons all flops


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Besides the main event scene , the wwe is fucking pathetic , just like this dumb fuckin commentary team !


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Anyone not familiar with WWE and wanting to get into it switches this on, they're turning the channel immediately.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome to Botchamania, Kalisto.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

LOL @ BoomanLames getting on TV


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> We are an hour into raw and still not one star


I prefer that. Instead of the stars appearing at the start and half way through let the show build up to them. Gives you a reason to watch till the end.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

LOL that Kalisto botch.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is the worst the WWE midcard has been in a really, really long time. Fuck.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Pipes in you fucked up chants from ECW Shows here.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

PUSH BREEZANGO!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Match of the night.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ooh Breeze with the nice buckle Superkick.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Great finish tbh.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

do it sin cara. beat kalisto up


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow the geeks won. Don't tell me the Lucha Dragons are splitting up.:sad:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I wonder if I should watch Lucha Underground? Would you guys recommend it and is it good?


I recommend it 100%. I just started watching season one over the weekend on my DVR. Half way through it, haven't been disappointed yet. It's presented in an episodic format (kinda like a soap opera/television drama a little bit) and it really tells a story that ties in the action in the ring.

Matt Striker and Vampiro aren't bad on commentary either and add to the matches, rather than detract which is a rarity in today's world of sports entertainment.

I concluded an episode featuring Mil Muertes vs. Fenix in a fantastic casket match before I switched over to RAW.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This first hour of RAW has been soo bad.


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Breeze really pinned Kalisto... Sad, just sad.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

no matter what else happens, fandango's music always some of the best in the 'E


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

BREEZE WINS BREEZE WINS BREEZE WINS.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The Power that Be said:


> WWE has done a piss poor job of building new Latin stars, Sin Cara , del Rio, Lucha dragons all flops


What about Roman Reigns. He looks Latin!!!


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Breezedango should not be beating the Lucha Dragons.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

As random as this team is - I hope they don't get separated by the draft.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can't wait to see how WWE tries to keep Reigns name out there this week. I know this video is going to be something dumb as fuck.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Seth coming up next :mark:


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

We all knew it was coming and it may just be here. The abused midcard which has been ignored and fed to the main even tears is now a pile of shit. Congrats, WWE.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I wonder if I should watch Lucha Underground? Would you guys recommend it and is it good?


It's hit and miss. The good stuff is really good but the meh to bad stuff is there in abundance like anything else.


I'd suggest checking it out solely because it's a totally different approach to wrestling. It's shot like a telenovela but the fight scenes are obviously wrestling matches. It's totally fictional tho. People die, one dude is from space, folk get kidnapped. It's different


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The bloom is off Kalisto's rose.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Breezango wins! :dance Love me some Lucha Dragons, but Fanny and Tyler needed the win.

And the Rollins Report? Christ, I thought the Ambrose Asylum was unnecessary (Mitch the Plant notwithstanding; R.I.P. in peace).


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Meris said:


> Breeze really pinned Kalisto... Sad, just sad.


Why is that sad ? Breeze is the better of the two.


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

lol just turned on RAW to see a bunch of geeks flipping around. 

Thank goodness there is a Rollins segment coming.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Lothario said:


> Have they ever been this lazy with tag teams? Just combine their names and themes and call it a day. Wtf.


Once somebody told Vince about the 'Brangelina' thing all those years ago...that was enough for him.

:vince5 'We'll put two together as a team...give them a portmanteau name, and then split them up! Just like Brian and Angela!'

:nerd: 'Sir almighty lord...it's Brad and Angelina...'

:vince3 'WHY ARE YOU still here? Youuuu're fiiired!'


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> I still remember Evan Bourne and Kofi asking the fans to name them and they came up with _Air Boom_. :frown2:













Yuck.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

We all know the Rollins Report is just going to be Seth dressed as Roman doing something "funny".


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

How in the fuck do you go from a TV show that had bad ass characters like:

Stone Cold Steve Austin
The Hart Foundation
The Undertaker

to a TV show filled with all these goofy ass jobbers.

The problem with wrestling today is you don't feel the matches have any urgency to them. Bad ass vs bad ass. The "I want to beat your ass and win" mentality.

It's all spot fests and smiling at the camera.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Rollins got footage of Roman buying drugs in the hood. I'm calling it.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I love that Vince is so obsessed with Reigns that he can't even sweep his suspension under the carpet without making a massive deal out of it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Can't wait to see how WWE tries to keep Reigns name out there this week. I know this video is going to be something dumb as fuck.


There will be no redemption value in this story, but damned if Vince doesn't try it.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Cipher said:


> We all know the Rollins Report is just going to be Seth dressed as Roman doing something "funny".


With Ambrose interrupting to beat up Seth...same old same old.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Gotta love how Ambrose is the WWE champion and he's pretty much in the background in this feud while Seth is solely focused on Roman and Roman's not even on tv.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

EL SHIV said:


> The bloom is off Kalisto's rose.


Remember when he supposed to be "the next Rey Mysterio"


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I hope Smackdown and RAW have separate tag title sets.*


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

you guys need to give a chance to the undercarders like breezango.


Rollins Report gotta be amazing


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice pop for Rollins...despite being a heel. Gotta love 2016 WWE.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

That USA Roman promo was so fucking condescending. :lmao Btw, WWE doesn't have the decency to wait until his suspension is over to let it air? :lmao Fuck, man.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Man is on :mark:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Are they really trying to sell us on superstars getting more money the higher they get drafted ? :lmao


Why wouldn't they. In legitimate sports drafts the higher you go the more money you make. And even in WWE it's clear the higher your value the more money you make. So is that really bad storytelling/world building on their part?

They're making the draft seem like it matters in kayfabe I don't get why you'd mock them on that.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Just make Rollins a face ffs. He's always getting pops when he comes out.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Woah, Cena hosting the Espys?
Great shout! Well done Big Match John!


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

:rollins


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dean is the definition of a title holder.

He's holding the title for Roman.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

The man the myth the legend SETH FUCKING ROLLINS


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

With the number of teams we have now (presuming loads don't get split up next week), I think we could really do with separate tag titles on both Raw and Smackdown. Plus I always like a good tag match on a PPV so it means each brand's PPVs can have tag title matches.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Good pop for Seth

Why the fuck is he not a face?!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

wkc_23 said:


> This first hour of RAW has been soo bad.


Maybe they wanted to get all the geeks out of the way.


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

Rollins is so over :sodone :sodone

Ambrose who?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> How in the fuck do you go from a TV show that had bad ass characters like:
> 
> Stone Cold Steve Austin
> The Hart Foundation
> ...


I was watching some 1997 RAW today and modern WWE is a fucking joke in comparison. It's embarrassing how bad shit has gotten.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Not even a "Highlight Reel" type plasma screen for The Rollins Report. Cheap ass.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The MAN :rollins*


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

The crowd do sure hate that villain Seth Rollins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Let's make the guy who let down the company look good.


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Why is that sad ? Breeze is the better of the two.


Really? For me Breeze is pretty much one of the worst. Just boring as hell.He was a glorified jobber in NXT as well as now on the main roster. If you get pinned by him clean, you're pretty much done.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Why is that sad ? Breeze is the better of the two.


Probably because it wasn't that long ago that people were building up Kalisto as the next Rey Mysterio...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Scoop time!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Rollins' entire demeanor is screaming, "This is bullshit."


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Power that Be said:


> WWE has done a piss poor job of building new Latin stars, Sin Cara , del Rio, Lucha dragons all flops


Those guys just did a shit job of being the next Mysterio (which is a ridiculous high bar to aim for)


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Seth. Freakin. Rollins.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Breaking News: Roman violated Wellness again. :reigns2


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:rollins


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Let's go!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I swear it'll be Seth dressed like Roman doing shit.

Katie Vick shit!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

opcorn


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

oh my god :lol :lol


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Old hash with angle rock. But I like it lll


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

:lmao

I'm done man.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh my God this trolling by Seth is gold


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Ripping off Edge and Christian show.*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TROLLING REPORT


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Congrats, WWE. Now the US and IC Titles have crossed the line to being completely worthless.


I have never give a toss for the U.S title but whenever i think of the I.C title i think of guys like Mr Perfect. Bret Hart and HBK wearing the strap. It used to be the title that elevated guys from mid carders to main eventers. You are correct though. Now it is just worthless


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Yasss. I love these types of fake interviews.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Catch 22

I was trying to think what else I could do instead of watching this garbage. I immediately thought of opening some porn on my computer and masturbating. 

Unfortunately, the quality of this show has made me impotent, so I can't


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This is great LOL


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:Rollins I can't


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This reminds me of the "interview" Kurt Angle gave to the The Rock :lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:hglol this is fantastic.*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Our Captain name-dropping his Jon Stewart, his greatest nemesis. :rollins

:chlol at Reigns' nameplate having an * next to the "former 3-time WWE Champion" part.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I was expecting an impersonator, oh well...


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

THIS IS FUCKING GOLD :lol


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Wow, this is so bad...


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

:lmao Way to get over Seth as a heel.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

These fake interviews are always absolute classics :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

LMFAO "yeah i did it" lol that was great.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They are burying the fuck out of Roman!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok, this is funny :kobelol


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

this is actually better than I imagined :lol :lol


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Jesus, even when he's suspended from a wellness violation, WWE still finds a way to shove Reigns down our throat.

At least Rollins is being entertaining.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rollins is already better than Anderson Cooper, Bill O'Reilly, and Jon Stewart.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:HA


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

..."The Suspended Guy" bahahahaha


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

:ha :ha :ha

This is gold from Seth


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

Not a good guy, not a bad guy... the suspended guy


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Yea i did it! :lmao


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I like how they had the * for the "3 time world champion*".


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Hes using clips from like 3 different interviews. This is awesome.*


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Seth is on Team Mystic in Pokémon Go, I know because this is awesome


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol that was fun


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

So good!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Amazing. Fucking hell.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

This segment was a letdown.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is making Seth even more face.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was great :westbrook5


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bahaha The suspended guy!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:ha


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Well this sucks a big bagof dicks


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Former 3-time WWE Champion***"
"Not a good guy, not a bad guy...just the suspended guy"

Oh captain, my captain. :rollins


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

This is Brilliant. Holy shit.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

That was pretty good. :clap


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Surprisingly funny.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Rollins is pretty fucking great


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

That was awesome :lmao :lmao


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Straight out of the E and C show :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LSDean always coming to the ring like he just did some shady shit on the streets.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Here he comes Dean "hey don't forget I'm the champion" Ambrose.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Darren Young more over than our baby face champ


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Best thing Seth has done since his return :lmao that was gold.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh Dean out here to take up for his brotha. Get the fuck outta here ya fucking sidekick.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

"Not a good guy, not a bad guy...the suspended guy"


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Every time they have Seth say Roman should be taken out, weekly, each crowd cheers. lol.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

I love this segment, great idea even if the execution could of been a little better.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Here comes Dean to suck Roman's cock.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

how can you not cheer for rollins after he does things like that? :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

That shit just made Seth so much more likable! :lmao


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

And here comes Dean to take up for his buddy. They're hell bent on ensuring no one gets over as a face. He's gonna get Uso'd if they keep this horse shit up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay, that was better than I thought it would be. :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Here comes sidekick Dean to defend his big buddy.

This is part of the reason why I can't take Dean seriously as champion.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:reneelel :clap


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

They are inadvertently burying Reigns by trying to make him sympathetic and getting Rollins cheered when they're trying to get him heel heat.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Seth is the last person to call someone's title run a joke.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dean's character is so trash.

Fits with all the goofy, non bad ass, jobbers being pushed in WWE.

Save_Us_Rollins_or_Brock


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

:rollins 

hahahaha


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

But you did that to Lesnar tho :draper2


----------



## Meris (Jul 11, 2015)

Headliner said:


> LSDean always coming to the ring like he just did some shady shit on the streets.


You ever wondered why Reigns is a friend of Ambrose?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Credit to WWE there good chickenshit/funny segment


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:rollins


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> I recommend it 100%. I just started watching season one over the weekend on my DVR. Half way through it, haven't been disappointed yet. It's presented in an episodic format (kinda like a soap opera/television drama a little bit) and it really tells a story that ties in the action in the ring.
> 
> Matt Striker and Vampiro aren't bad on commentary either and add to the matches, rather than detract which is a rarity in today's world of sports entertainment.
> 
> I concluded an episode featuring Mil Muertes vs. Fenix in a fantastic casket match before I switched over to RAW.


It sounds pretty cool also I didn't know Matt Striker went there I heard John Morrison and Chavo Guerrero were on it though. I heard that the Women actually get to have really good matches too so I will have to look into it. :smile2:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

StylesP1 said:


> Here comes Dean to suck Roman's cock.


I like Dean, but I cringe every time he's forced to pander to Roman :batista3


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That Rollins report legit made me laugh out loud. :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Seth is the face of this company whether Vince wants it or not.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

:ambrose How dare you mock my hero and better in every way. I hope Roman beats me because he's THE GUY


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ambrose out here trying to remind people he's in the title match too.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dean please cut a serious promo.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

It shouldn't be hard for me to remember who the WWE Champion is, but I find myself having to think long and hard about it until BOOM!

Dean Ambrose.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

This segment is meh.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

JDP2016 said:


> Seth is the last person to call someone's title run a joke.


Everyone except Cena's title runs have been a joke. 

But Rollins is more likable than Dean lunatic cringe.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good promo from Rollins, too.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

That hairline :ha


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

But yeah, Rollins is a heel, right?

That was one of the funniest things I've seen from WWE in a while and it's from a heel! Sure thing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Seth is the fucking GOAT!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:rollins :rollins :rollins


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeah, I feel bad now for saying The Rollins Report was unnecessary. It added to Seth's rat bastard-ness and showed just how far he's come as a talker.

But :tripsscust at a juggalo sign in the front row in this day and age.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Everyone is entitled to an opinion, but anyone who doesn't agree that Rollins is the best member of the Shield at this point has a wrong opinion.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Ambrose out here trying to remind people he's in the title match too.


Gotta sacrifice the champion for the sake of Roman...smh.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

So much for "sucking Reigns' dick"...


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Holy shit that was some FCW intensity from Ambrose


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

That's what I need to see from Dean!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sure did suck Reigns dick there

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

THIS IS THE AMBROSE WE NEED ! EXCELLENT PROMO.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ambrose cutting a serious promo?? Wtf?


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Dean trying to act like a badass

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Fuck off Ambrose. Can't wait till the brand extension.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Shots fired at Punk :wow


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This is what I am staking about, no more goofy shit...just serious straight out bite! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good promo from both guys tonight.

:drose


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

YESSS Moxley!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Everything Seth has said tonight is true.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Need more of this Ambrose.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Vince's return is main eventing this RAW?


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

Lmao. 

Ambrose please fuck off to the midcard where you belong.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Amazing promos by these two. Where is roman reigns lmao!!!! Fuck that scumbag


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Is that what people call serious now? :heston

Ambrose's pitch is so corny.

Look at an ECW Taz promo for serious.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Finally Ambrose looks like a badass.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Where has fuck has this Ambrose been?


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

FINALLY REAL AMBROSE


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Where the fuck has this guy been?

I mean, it's not perfect, but still...........


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

This is their main event act? God I miss the Attitude Era


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

dean channeling q bit of dennis leary in this promo


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Damn, that was a good from both of them


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

:vince3 GODAMMITT WHO TO AMBROSE HE COULD PROMOTE HIMSELF


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Holy sh*t Ambrose is KILLING it right now!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

YESSS excellent promo by both guys. BELIE DAT.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

omg fuck off, Ambrose.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn good promo between these two guys.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A good promo from both guys tonight.

:drose :drose :drose


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Great promo from both guys. Arguably their best. I loved it.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

That was great.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose is back ....... sigh.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lmao backbone of this industry. GTFO of here.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Need ratings? Promote a title match next week!

A Band Aid for a week. Fuck trying to get better! :vince$


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:tucky at Dean-O dropping dat that truth bomb and bringing back that Moxley / FCW intensity. And :clap at Rollins selling all of it.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Actually a good promo by Dean


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Great promo from Ambrose, his best in quite some time. Notable improvement when he gets to work with a wrestler and not a plant pot.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The heel gets the singles match for the title he always wanted and declines? This fuckin company.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ambrose going in :banderas Fuck, that mic work...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Tell me again about the lack of mic skills, EAT YOUR HEART OUT haters these two guys brought the fucking house down!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Awesome segment. Dean and Seth killed it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was a good promo. I feel bad for these two having to build up the whole triple threat match because Roman decided to be an idiot.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Great promo!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Anybody hating on that promo from Ambrose is delusional, anyone hating on that segment as a whole is delusional.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Awwwwww poor Detroit. Those people deserve a title match, they're living in Mad Max times


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Delsin Rowe said:


> This is their main event act? God I miss the Attitude Era


And folk miss Michael Jordan but they had to let that go, so should you.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

I don't sense anything special from these Shield guys.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

Time for the Club to do some jobbing.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Great promo from both guys, especially Ambrose. We need more of serious Ambrose.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lothario said:


> Great promo from both guys. Arguably their best. I loved it.


When the right content is there, both guys can do it. Just more evidence of that..(Y)


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

They just took this feud to the next level with this promo man, I now start to feel like it could reach its full potential


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean delivered big time there and Seth was sterling. Very worthwhile segment.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't like how the are booking this feud, even with Roman's suspension the company should do something better, it doesn't feel like a main event feud.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Watch out for those "hooded" guys, New Day.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

THE FINAL DELETION


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

"Fin Baller"


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

NAKAMURA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Starting to think we are getting the Shield triple threat or where due to them being split in the brand split because this shit should have been saved for Summerslam or Mania.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Not hating but Dean's pitch was all over the place. Felt like he was channeling different guys.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Nice to see some straight forward conviction from the champ here but damn man hard to take serious as a badass when in a clean fight I bet many people sitting at home would give themselves a shot vs Dean ya know?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Straw Hat said:


> Lmao backbone of this industry. GTFO of here.


Glad I'm not the only one laughing at that. :lmao

What a delusional fuck.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Great promo from both of 'em. Nice to see Ambrose turning it up a notch and getting more intense.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

I really hope Nakamura doesn't come to the main roster. He deserves better.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Headliner said:


> That was a good promo. I feel bad for these two having to build up the whole triple threat match because Roman decided to be an idiot.


We never would have gotten the gift that is now known as the Rollins Report.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Brother Xavier. I knew you'd come.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

HE KEEPS GETTING OFFERS FOR A SINGLE MATCH FROM THE CHAMP. HE KEEPS FUCKING DECLINING THE OFFERS FOR A SINGLE MATCH AGAINST THE CHAMP.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bad ass:


























What some people think is bad ass:











:heston


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Enough of this. Give me Bex and Styles so I can call it a night.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Headliner said:


> That was a good promo. I feel bad for these two having to build up the whole triple threat match because Roman decided to be an idiot.


Reigns probably would have ruined more than a few good segments, though.

I'm fine with them building it as long as his ass his taken out of the title picture for at least the rest of the year, but we know that won't happen.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> The heel gets the singles match for the title he always wanted and declines? This fuckin company.


What's more heelish than literally getting what you asked for then backing out because you're opponent seems game?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Anybody hating on that promo from Ambrose is delusional, anyone hating on that segment as a whole is delusional.


 He channeled like 3 different guys in one promo.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Best segment since a fucking long time. Nothing short of really, really, really good. Reigns better not win the title back on BG. This is where it belongs.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A damn good promo from these two. I'm loving intense Ambrose. Anyone hating on this is blind.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

This is a perfect example of why competition is needed for WWE.

Yeah, it's TNA, an they're garbage but they've done something creative and interesting with the deletion and it's pushed WWE to do something similar with the Wyatts. This should have been done from the very start with the Wyatts not that backstage promo bulllshit. If we had real competition we'd get even better shit, more often.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

There's actually people in this thread who think that was a bad promo from Ambrose.. There's no pleasing you fucks. THAT is the Ambrose that I've been waiting for. THAT was a hell of a promo.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> The heel gets the singles match for the title he always wanted and declines? This fuckin company.


That's WWE logic for you. This whole "we do it on my time" excuse doesn't work for people with working brain cells.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

They was a FANTASTIC promo on both ends. Bravo to both Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose. From the words to the emotion to the delivery, both guys delivered. Fantastic. Sometimes we forget how good Ambrose in particular is on the mic. Damn the chills! Highlight of the night and we're only an hour and some change in.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A heel saying lets do it tonight, only to say no after the crowd cheers, and get heat is not a new concept, fellas. Look at the heat it got. Heel 101 shit right there..


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Good stuff from Ambrose!

Anyone that hates on that is a turd.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear to god if Roman doesn't take the pin clean at Battleground, dude needs to get his ass beat in that match and jobbed out either by Ambrose or Rollins. And i want them to no sell his spear and kick out at 1, fucker needs to be embarrassed in that match. Motherfucker violates the wellness policy and still ends up being the sole focus of the world title match at the ppv. Fucking horseshit.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

OHHH BROTHER NERO COME SAVE THE WWE AND ITS BROKENNESS , OH BROTHER NERO. Oh wwe creative I KNEW you'd come https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CnH7deqWAAEvCXk?format=jpg&name=large


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Sister Abigail tease again. Is it Santana Garrett? She wore the same dress and a mask in a pic on Twitter the one time.*


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

That Rollins & Ambrose Segment was amazing. Best Segment since months.

Ambrose once again proved that he can go on the mic.
Loving Serious Ambrose please more of this Ambrose!


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

It was a step up from sufferin' succotash, I'll give them that.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Straw Hat said:


> *Not hating*but Dean's pitch was all over the place. Felt like he was channeling different guys.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> HE KEEPS GETTING OFFERS FOR A SINGLE MATCH FROM THE CHAMP. HE KEEPS FUCKING DECLINING THE OFFERS FOR A SINGLE MATCH AGAINST THE CHAMP.


Sounds like a heel to me. He doesn't want a singles match on Ambroses accord he wants it on his own accord


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Anyone who says that promo from Ambrose was bad is just plai delusional right now


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Bad ass:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, motherfuck Goldberg. With his lame ass.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Straw Hat said:


> He channeled like 3 different guys in one promo.


Or ? Maybe he just channeled himself ? Stop nitpicking and appreciate the promo.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

The part time cab driver is here!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Title match next week!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Anyone complaining about Seth or Dean's promos are the minority that neither guy will ever be able to please because they are determined to dislike them. They did great and with Ambrose in particular, the attitude change was well overdue. His character has got to realize there are fans hoping he fails and kayfabe wise, he's the weak link of the trio. He should be absolutely on his, "Fuck you," demeanor and have a huge chip on his shoulder. On the topic of Seth, his heel antics actually work against Dean because Dean is over as a face but there's no way in hell fans are going to choose Roman over Rollins when their feud resumes after the draft. They're delaying the inevitable by trying to get heat on him.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I said in a thread awhile ago, that I only liked Seth out of the shield and only when he was wrestling, but tonight was really good. And even for Dean too. If we can get a Dean and Seth like this on one show, and keep Roman on the other I'd be good.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> A heel saying lets do it tonight, only to say no after the crowd cheers, and get heat is not a new concept, fellas. Look at the heat it got. Heel 101 shit right there..


Maybe so but logically it makes no sense.


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

No reaction for that vanilla midget. 

:kobelol


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Time to go back to the HR Derby.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ambrose to lose to Seth, Battleground to be his rematch, and then he jobs to Reigns/Rollins and dropped back down to the lower card.

Fuck, this company is downright awful.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> And folk miss Michael Jordan but they had to let that go, so should you.


Of course I've "let it go" but that doesn't make me blind to the crap I'm seeing on the screen.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Bad ass:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And why can't Ambrose be a badass? There's more types of badasses than jacked mother fucker and drink beer mother fucker. It's not 1999 anymore come into the future.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gobsayscomeon said:


> They are inadvertently burying Reigns by trying to make him sympathetic and getting Rollins cheered when they're trying to get him heel heat.


Reigns will be booed even more when he comes back
i cant wiat


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Reigns has to take the pin after all the work Ambrose and Rollins have to done to build this match. Good stuff from them tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> Maybe so but logically it makes no sense.


It's wrestling heel shit. Sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I love Dean in any form, but that is what made me become such a big fan of him. And Seth, thank you for making me laugh my ass off.

Damn good.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Ugh! Sami Lame is here!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Gotta love how they build every feud nowadays with the rival sitting in on commentary for their matches.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Man, motherfuck Goldberg. With his lame ass.


He's straight garbage, but will forever be a bigger star than Dean, Owens, Zayn, Balor, etc combined.

And he was a believable bad ass.

Give me Goldberg over a Sami Zayn goofy ass.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> It's hit and miss. The good stuff is really good but the meh to bad stuff is there in abundance like anything else.
> 
> 
> I'd suggest checking it out solely because it's a totally different approach to wrestling. It's shot like a telenovela but the fight scenes are obviously wrestling matches. It's totally fictional tho. People die, one dude is from space, folk get kidnapped. It's different


So it not super serious like I thought it would be but something silly might be good and if the wrestling is good then it should be interesting.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Fuck off with all these "anyone who dislikes this is a *insert insult of choice" comments. Learn to handle different opinions.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Glad I'm not the only one laughing at that. :lmao
> 
> What a delusional fuck.


LMAO, yes. "King of this company, and it's been that way for a while, now." 

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

I can't wait until they get the strap off of this overrated mid-carder.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Or ? Maybe he just channeled himself ? Stop nitpicking and appreciate the promo.


LOL yeah right Straw Hat giving Dean any props at all, he's determined to hate on him no matter what :lol

I LOVE more serious Dean. I love his funny side too, but serious Dean is AWESOME :mark:


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Man, this guy Kevin Owens

Hilarious


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Sure the second I flip it on....



FUCK YOU STEPHANIE.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

God If Kevin Owens and Seth Rollins weren't on this show, i wouldn't be watching . Two of the best ever


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Fuck you, you bland mother fucker Sami


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

People are saying this fuck is going to be the next Daniel Bryan?!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I feel like Dean is gonna end up being a transitional champion not sure how to feel about that :serious:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Sami should fight those refs. If he just walks away he is a pussy.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> And why can't Ambrose be a badass?


Because he's goofy as fuck and his pitch is too corny.

Owens can be a bad ass but Dean is a lost cause in that department.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Why tf do they keep doing that punch thing


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> People are saying this fuck is going to be the next Daniel Bryan?!


He can't even fucking lace Daniel Bryan's boots.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So happy that Rollins Report segment (the backstage part with Reigns) was actually pretty good and not as cringeworthy as I thought it would be due to 2016 WWE..

Whew.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

If Reigns regains the title, it's a massive slap in the face to pretty much everyone.

He shouldn't even be in the match.

Also, you can't please anyone it seems ; people whining about how they want a serious Ambrose and then they get it but it's not good enough.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

hahaha this forum is so fun:

_*"Please, stop nitpicking my guy but don't say a word when I'm nitpicking your guy".*_

This phrase should be under the welcome banner of the forum.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Arthurgos said:


> Starting to think we are getting the Shield triple threat or where due to them being split in the brand split because this shit should have been saved for Summerslam or Mania.


Yeah I'm starting to think Ambrose with the title is going to opposite show as Rollins/Reigns. They will make Ambrose pin Rollins next Monday and Reigns at the PPV. Then go to opposite show as them with the title. While they do Rollins/Reigns feud/match non-title.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Vince and them ugly ass ties :lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The heels must be on some kind of bi-polar medication this week.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Vince is awesome :smile2:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

It probably won't happen, but I'd love to see Brock show up and F-5 Vince again.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> He's straight garbage, but will forever be a bigger star than Dean, Owens, Zayn, Balor, etc combined.
> 
> And he was a believable bad ass.
> 
> Give me Goldberg over a Sami Zayn goofy ass.


I like Sami but wrestling is "larger than life". People like Goldberg, Scott Steiner, Rock, Austin, Hogan had that badass feel. Goldberg was so one dimensional it wasn't even funny but God I don't know if anyone will ever come close to his raw intensity and magnetism.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

NO CHANCE IN HELLLLLLLL YOUVE GOT


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Owens looks like a grown up version of Bobby Hill from King of the Hill.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is Owens' match just cancelled because of that altercation with Zayn?


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

*People who complain that Seth and Dean don't feel like stars must've at least seen the POTENTIAL in them tonight.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Isnt COO over a commish?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Somebody entertaining plz Vinnie Mac!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

McMahon stealing precious airtime. Smh


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

It's funny how the crowd cheers for Vince when he's a huge part of what's wrong with this company.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Nice to see some straight forward conviction from the champ here but damn man hard to take serious as a badass when in a clean fight I bet many people sitting at home would give themselves a shot vs Dean ya know?



And they'd likely get their ass kicked considering the average American male is 5'9 and obese. Dean is a legit 6'3 - 6'4 and is in better shape than 95% of the American male population. A neckbeard claiming he could take a guy in a bar fight while sitting at home behind his monitor is a lot different than actually doing it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mike Adamle to be commish!:mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Geeks bitching about McMahon and then fucking cheering and bowing to him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> So happy that Rollins Report segment (the backstage part with Reigns) was actually pretty good and not as cringeworthy as I thought it would be due to 2016 WWE..
> 
> Whew.


Yes and it was kept short and to the point as well. Really the whole segment (the part with Roman as well as the clash with Dean) was beast.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Wait, so does Owens still have a match? lol


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Omega_VIK said:


> Man, motherfuck Goldberg. With his lame ass.


:Out


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Renee touched him. Suspend her ass.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> He's straight garbage, but will forever be a bigger star than Dean, Owens, Zayn, Balor, etc combined.
> 
> And he was a believable bad ass.
> 
> Give me Goldberg over a Sami Zayn goofy ass.


Nah, I gotta disagree. Give me any of those guys over him. I started with WCW growing up, and I knew dude was trash even through youthful eyes. Booking and looks complimented him more than anything else.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

PirateMonkE said:


> It's funny how the crowd cheers for Vince when he's a huge part of what's wrong with this company.


They're the same people who cheer JBL. Wankers.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> So it not super serious like I thought it would be but something silly might be good and if the wrestling is good then it should be interesting.


Oh no it's definitely serious. It's just cartoonish in the sense I've never seen some of the stuff they do done in wrestling. Think of it like this if WWE has the tone of Marvel Cinematic Universe and LU has the dark gritty tone of the Marvel shows like Dare Devil and Jessica Jones. it's violent and kind of dark but not violent and dark just to be violent and dark.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

T0M said:


> I like Sami but wrestling is "larger than life". People like Goldberg, Scott Steiner, Rock, Austin, Hogan had that badass feel. Goldberg was so one dimensional it wasn't even funny but God I don't know if anyone will ever come close to his raw intensity and magnetism.


Goldberg put more asses in the seats than Sami ever will.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

PirateMonkE said:


> It's funny how the crowd cheers for Vince when he's a huge part of what's wrong with this company.



which is why he knows he can keep on producing shit week after week as the fools will just accept it


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Really curious to see the reaction Roman gets now.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm starting to think Vince's decisions on talent are right and have always been right (not counting the horrible commentators and production of the shows).

Who here would actually have Sami Zayn, Daniel Bryan or Dean Ambrose be the face of their company? :heston

Big Dave should have won the title at WM from Randy Orton to a sea of boos from a lame ass crowd that hums Fandango's theme song.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

EL SHIV said:


> Mike Adamle to be commish!:mark:












Still waiting 4 years later...can a dream finally come true?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Reigns has to take the pin after all the work Ambrose and Rollins have to done to build this match. Good stuff from them tonight.


Somehow, I'm still 100% convinced that he wins back the title at Battleground.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Commissioner you say ... hmmm will they not draft anyone with double letters in their name? 

They like Ambrose but they don't like Rollins lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn I missed the Sami and Kevin segment because my interned started acting up, what happened?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

There's only one guy to be Commissioner:


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Damn I missed the Sami and Kevin segment because my interned started acting up, what happened?


Nothing interesting, as usual.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

My god if Vince announces the new Commissioner of smackdown and Kurt Angle's music hits i'm gonna fucking lose it. Please let that happen.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Smackdown boss


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Looking forward to that New Day - Wyatt segment tbh


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Nothing but fucking weedles and pidgeys near my house

I blame booking.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The Power that Be said:


> :Out


:nash


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Geeks bitching about McMahon and then fucking cheering and bowing to him.


I don't know, but I'll bet they're not the same geeks.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So they're announcing who will be running Smackdown, but not Raw? Even though this IS Raw, lol.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> My god if Vince announces the new Commissioner of smackdown and Kurt Angle's music hits i'm gonna fucking lose it.


:mark:

Don't play with my fucking emotions!!!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Goldberg put more asses in the seats than Sami ever will.


I agree but for every Goldberg you also need Billy Kidman, Perry Saturn, Psychosis etc.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Owens better be allowed to finally pick up a win again here.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Owens been waiting in the ring like a geek the whole time?


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Commissioner? What if


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Let me call it now. Stone Cold is one of the commissioners


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here is my official prediction:

Smackdown boss = Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Lyanna said:


> *People who complain that Seth and Dean don't feel like stars must've at least seen the POTENTIAL in them tonight.*



Those without agendas could. You still have a minority that will bitch even if they miraculously usher in a boom period because they've drawn the line in the sand and have stated Dean or Seth aren't stars so many times that at this point, it's personal to them whether or not they actually become stars. Most people aren't humble enough to admit they were wrong and will hope you fail if it means they don't look like idiots.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Oh no it's definitely serious. It's just cartoonish in the sense I've never seen some of the stuff they do done in wrestling. Think of it like this if WWE has the tone of Marvel Cinematic Universe and LU has the dark gritty tone of the Marvel shows like Dare Devil and Jessica Jones. it's violent and kind of dark but not violent and dark just to be violent and dark.
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


Oh ok thanks for letting me know I do like the marvel movies so I will probably like this :grin2:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DJHJR86 said:


> People are saying this fuck is going to be the next Daniel Bryan?!


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Dolorian said:


> Damn I missed the Sami and Kevin segment because my interned started acting up, what happened?


Nothing much. Owens was going to have a match, Sami was on commentary. Owens told the refs he won't go out to the ring until they took Sami away. Steph agreed. Refs started taking Sami away, then as him and Owens passed each other on the ramp, they started trading blows. Got separated. Sami taken to the back, Owens went to the ring, commercial.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

PirateMonkE said:


> It's funny how the crowd cheers for Vince when he's a huge part of what's wrong with this company.


If ever there was a time for a "please retire" chant 

I suppose they're fond of the attitude era character but for gods sake can we protest the guy that causes the problems.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Wonder how many Pokemon have been captured in the arena tonight.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

AngryConsumer said:


> Somehow, I'm still 100% convinced that he wins back the title at Battleground.


If that did happen I wouldn't be surprised. However, if it were to happen, Vince might as well walk out to that ring and slap Dean and Seth in front of that crowd himself. Cause it would be a huge slap in the face to those two guys who are busting their ass to build this match. As if Reigns isn't already hated, him winning at BG would be catastrophic.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Damn I missed the Sami and Kevin segment because my interned started acting up, what happened?


literally nothing


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear to god Cesaro's theme sounds like something some 10 year old made on a make your own music app.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Can you imagine if its someone totally underwhelming. Like Steph or something :lol


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> My god if Vince announces the new Commissioner of smackdown and Kurt Angle's music hits i'm gonna fucking lose it. Please let that happen.


I'm with you bruh! :tucky


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

T0M said:


> I agree but for every Goldberg you also need Billy Kidman, Perry Saturn, Psychosis etc.


You do for sure, you need variety.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

WWE needs a commissioner that will bring law, order and justice to SmackDown...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan or Kurt Angle would be the best pick for SD


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

PirateMonkE said:


> Nothing much. Owens was going to have a match, Sami was on commentary. Owens told the refs he won't go out to the ring until they took Sami away. Steph agreed. Refs started taking Sami away, then as him and Owens passed each other on the ramp, they started trading blows. Got separated. Sami taken to the back, Owens went to the ring, commercial.


I see, thanks.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

SpikeDudley said:


> Nothing but fucking weedles and pidgeys near my house
> 
> I blame booking.


Nothing but pidgeys and zubats near mine. I must've caught 20 of the little fuckers already.


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :lmao Can you imagine if its someone totally underwhelming. Like Steph or something :lol


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Damn I missed the Sami and Kevin segment because my interned started acting up, what happened?


Owens refused to come out for his match because Zayn was on commentary so Steph ordered for refs to escort Zayn away. Owens walked down the ramp as the refs were escorting Zayn and Zayn and Owens came to blows again.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lyanna said:


> *People who complain that Seth and Dean don't feel like stars must've at least seen the POTENTIAL in them tonight.*


Are we talking Bret and Shawn type stars, who won't draw a dime but are the default stars of the company? Then, yes, stars.

But Austin, Hogan, Rock, even DDP stars? No.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Cesaro is a beast. Push that fucking guy to the moon already.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Because he's goofy as fuck and his pitch is too corny.
> 
> Owens can be a bad ass but Dean is a lost cause in that department.


I guess but I feel like folk over stretch how goofy he is while ignoring all the savage shit he has done attempted in his feuds


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Is the Cesaro push over?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm glad they got Sami Zayn out of there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

StylesP1 said:


> Wonder how many Pokemon have been captured in the arena tonight.


Considering we have Squirtle currently facing Snorlax, I'd say quite a bit.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Seriously, though. If you don't think that Shane and Stephanie are going to each get a show, you've never watched wwe. It's the McMahon show and always will be.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Spidey said:


> Owens refused to come out for his match because Zayn was on commentary so Steph ordered for refs to escort Zayn away. Owens walked down the ramp as the refs were escorting Zayn and Zayn and Owens came to blows again.


Thanks for the summary


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Cesaro is a beast. Push that fucking guy to the moon already.


Why?


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

the new smackdown commisioner is shane


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

What exactly is Cesaro supposed to be? Also, note to WWE cameramen: 4 people holding letter sized paper that says "Cesaro Section" does not make a section...


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Can't fucking watch. Not even a Cesaro match. And I like Cesaro. But these assholes give me motion sickness. 

Fuck you WWE. Just fuck you.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

DJHJR86 said:


> Considering we have Squirtle currently facing Snorlax, I'd say quite a bit.


Welp, i just laughed out loud.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopefully Sami Zayn was ejected from the arena.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

:jbl SPORTS REFERENCE MAGGLE


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

John, John, John, bla bla bla, John, John...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Are they actually talking like the draft and Cena is like an NBA star having a few years left? lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Wow. Did Michael Cole just go there?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

ANOTHER fucking ad break?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SpikeDudley said:


> Nothing but fucking weedles and pidgeys near my house
> 
> I blame booking.


I caught like 10 Rattata's just to get the candys


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear to god if this old fuck announces "Stephanie will run Raw and Shane will run Smackdown!" i'm gonna be pissed, give us something unexpected you senile old fuck.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL yeah right Straw Hat giving Dean any props at all, he's determined to hate on him no matter what :lol
> 
> I LOVE more serious Dean. I love his funny side too, but serious Dean is AWESOME :mark:


Exactly, it's pretty sad tbh :lol and yeah serious Dean is when he's at his best by far !


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

CAMVP said:


> Hopefully Sami Zayn was ejected from the arena.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He has a customer waiting for Sammi's Uber to pick-up in Dearborn to go to the airport; hence his early exit from RAW


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Michael Cole seems impressed with Owens. Owens must have beat him up in the parking lot. wens2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh fuck...


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> Wow. Did Michael Cole just go there?


Go where? I'm listening to NIN because their commentary hurts my brain.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Why?


That makes 2 of us. I don't get Cesaro at all. He spams that euro uppercut and does a giant swing but other than that, nothing about him screams main eventer. He's fine in the mid card.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> :nash


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cesaro vs Owens should be the IC title feud not the shit Miz vs Young


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


> Oh fuck...







I know we've already seen him as a GM before but fuck i would love for this to happen.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Lucha Underground commercial during Raw :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Almost 20 years exactly since the nWo was born and a new commish? hmmm


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Oh fuck...


Please don't tease us like that :mj2


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So the GM of Smackdown is assuredly going to be either Shane or Stephanie. Right?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

infidel said:


> Hi.


Who is this Semen Demon?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

StylesP1 said:


> Wonder how many Pokemon have been captured in the arena tonight.


I wonder if any of you Pokemon guys can find the ultimate Pokemon,

Clitoris?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Cipher said:


> Go where? I'm listening to *NIN* because their commentary hurts my brain.



:yes:yes:yes

What song or album?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Okay that ad for Ghostbusters was terrible. Didn't inspire to want to watch the movie at all. In fact it hurt its own cause.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It looks like Ambrose will lose the title next week. I knew ratings have dropped since he won but admitting his title reign has been a failure this early surprises me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

:squirtle 




























They're fucking everywhere nowadays.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I'M BACK.... BETTER THAN EVER.....


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

The way they're talking about "top picks" is almost sad.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> I know we've already seen him as a GM before but fuck i would love for this to happen.


I have to say that Eric was one of my favorite GMs.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

This match sucks major ass.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

witchblade000 said:


> :yes:yes:yes
> 
> What song or album?


"Sunspots" at the moment.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> So the GM of Smackdown is assuredly going to be either Shane or Stephanie. Right?


Probably. WWE loves a boring anti climax.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

So is Darren Young a face?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> That makes 2 of us. I don't get Cesaro at all. He spams that euro uppercut and does a giant swing but other than that, nothing about him screams main eventer. He's fine in the mid card.


It's super fun to count along as he swings dudes. So, yeah, main eventer. I guess.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Are they actually talking like the draft and Cena is like an NBA star having a few years left? lol


Is anybody going to mention why selling the draft like that is a bad idea?


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Besides Rollins/ Ambrose . This raw has been terrible


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

They should put the IC title on Cesaro and go after Honky Tonks record.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

DJHJR86 said:


> :squirtle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, get your Pokemon Go shit outta here.:cuss:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Oh fuck...


Please fucking let this happen. No more McMahon bullshit.

Eric B is more bad ass than everybody on this show minus Brock.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

God Movement said:


> This match sucks major ass.


I think those four people and their Cesaro Section signs would disagree...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This match is boring


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cipher said:


> Go where? I'm listening to NIN because their commentary hurts my brain.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I wonder if any of you Pokemon guys can find the ultimate Pokemon,
> 
> Clitoris?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

CAMVP said:


> So is Darren Young a face?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. He's a *great* face.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Sara Del Rey is a lucky woman
I would love to rim Cesaro's ass


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I quit. There, I admit it. They won. Fuck me. 


Goodnight.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm hoping Bischoff returns as RAW GM, don't misjudge me I know he alongside Hogan damaged TNA while they were there but that was because the company was so stupid to give the guy too much power, (they even signed his crappy son) but when it comes to develop an authority figure Bischoff is an A class talent.

Bischoff for RAW

Vickie for Smackdown

Please


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Who is this Semen Demon?


i prefer not to know their names.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin Owens wins!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

That should seriously be Owens' new finisher.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

DeeGuy said:


> Please don't tease us like that :mj2


July 7, 1996 , 20 years ago the NWO was born


----------



## LifeOfRyan (Apr 3, 2016)

The way E is atm it's going to be the full roster (who've spent the night fighting but are now stood side by side) at the titantron with the McMahon's in the ring...

Vince: "Your commissioner.... is none other.... than......

Viiiiiiiiiiince McMaaaaaaahon".

I hope that isn't the case but WWE's "new era" is more of the old era.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Is that KO's new finisher?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Cesaro's closeup pubic area is not PG


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Does anyone fucking call moves on that commentary team?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Poor Cesaro. He needs to win the US or IC title at Summerslam. He really needs it.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Omega_VIK said:


> Lol, get your Pokemon Go shit outta here.:cuss:


I haven't watched Pokemon since the 7th grade. The resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:ha Owens is fucking great.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Is that KO's new finisher?


Should be. Looked sick as fuck.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

SpeedStick said:


> July 7, 1996 , 20 years ago the NWO was born


Great memories, man. Puts modern day wrestling to shame.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm starting to hate Owens.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So how soon before Zayn and Owens go at it in an empty hockey arena match?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

WOW. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Poor Cesaro. He needs to win the US or IC title at Summerslam. He really needs it.


Or just put the Real Americans back together.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Does anyone fucking call moves on that commentary team?


Vince does not let them. during that network PPV in Japan Cole called all the moves


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Frank used that move on a girl in the swimming pool on Big Brother. I like the move.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Owens ripping off the 2000s GOAT.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Darren Criss said:


> I'm starting to hate Owens.


Why is that?


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Honestly, Rollins might have a better catalogue of promos than Ambrose over the past year and a half, mostly due to having better scripts and Ambrose being saddled with lame comedy bits that heavily mitigate what he's truly capable of.

But I don't give a shit what anyone else says, when both are at their absolute best, Ambrose is fucking miles ahead of him on the mic.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Please fucking let this happen. No more McMahon bullshit.
> 
> Eric B is more bad ass than everybody on this show minus Brock.


I'm ba-aack, and better than evehh


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

I know someone who is going to get a very poor Uber rating for promptness tonight. Poor fella in Dearborn is gonna miss his fight because Sammi didn't leave for his pick-up in a timely manner.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The Cleaner said:


> I quit. There, I admit it. They won. Fuck me.
> 
> 
> Goodnight.


Keep the faith. A potential Bischoff return is being teased :drose


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jamaica said:


> No reaction for that vanilla midget.
> 
> :kobelol


Wait, who's not getting a reaction again?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Bad ass:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not even a Dean hater I see potential, I was a fan when he was in the Shield, but it is funny to compare these ten images of World/WWE champs:










Compared to the following:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> July 7, 1996 , 20 years ago the NWO was born


WCW from 1996-97 will never be beat.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Enzo will take the fall.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dammit they're really gonna make us wait for the New Day visit to Wyatts' huh?


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Do we get to see 'Ol Meth Eyes and his taller friend next?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cena to make a surprise appearance.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Allen Iverson practice reference:lol Most geeks won't get it.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Sex Ferguson should be SD's GM, COO, Commissioner, Chief Cock Torturer or whatever the fucking position is called.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Come on Trumbo, beat Stanton.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

These two are lame as fuck.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

the club now channeling allen iverson


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

#BEATUPJOHNCENA


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Why is that?


Overexposure


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I'm not even a Dean hater I see potential, I was a fan when he was in the Shield, but it is funny to compare these ten images of World/WWE champs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sting, Orton, and Bret don't look at guys people would shy away from fighting in those pics

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

What 39 year old do you know that walks around with hair like AJ


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Hop on that flightski to beat up John Cena!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Renee checking out the real talent at the end of that segment.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

We talk bout practice tho...Not a game..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Owens busting out his torture rack neckbreaker as a finisher? I'm cool with that as an alternative to the pop-up powerbomb.

And BEAT UP JOHN CENA! needs to be on a shirt already.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:lmao great little promo.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Love the Iverson reference.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Practise? :ha


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

AJ and Rene Young bonding over the same hairdresser?


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

What if the Smackdown COO position isn't held by one person, but by multiple guest hosts now that it's LIVE?!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

This "Beat up John Cena," thing is a lot funnier than it should be. :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope that Vince announces Kurt Angle. If he does Jericho has to be part of the segment. :jericho2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

What are people trying to claim by posting pics of Ambrose vs a cherrypicked few champions? :lmao Ooooh, he's 6'4 and 225 lbs and doesn't use roids! Whatever will we do? 

:lmao Christ, Ambrose haters still grasping at the 'skinny' b/s as if he hasn't been getting consistently bigger since post-Mania.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

If Bischoff is the SD Commissioner, I'm never watching RAW again.

That will be all I need.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Eric Bischoff or Daniel Bryan.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

LOL at AJ Styles having the same haircut of Renee Young.

On another note Vince McMahon is main eventing this RAW, which confirms what we all knew for years, that the McMahon family consider themselves as bigger than the World title and the FOTC programs.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> WCW from 1996-97 will never be beat.


Sometimes I get so fed up of the modern day shit I have to console myself by knowing that I grew up in the most badass and amazing era there ever will be. At least we experienced the best, they can't take away our memories!


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

I feel like WWE is really overextended with all this stuff that they are doing that they do an awful job in giving the viewer a reason to care about or watch.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'd love for it to be Bischoff but him teasing us with that tweet kinda confirms it wont be him. Doubt he'd want anyone to know if it actually was gonna be him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CWC gonna have the best announcers. :mark:


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

enjoying raw so far.


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

Spidey said:


> Wait, who's not getting a reaction again?


Sami Zayn weekly?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

#BeatUpJohnCena :haha:


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

The Power that Be said:


> What 39 year old do you know that walks around with hair like AJ


Soccer moms who still drive mini-vans and ask to speak to the manager at Sephora.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

All hail the non-finisher/non-rollup match finish. Need more of those :clap


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I'm not even a Dean hater I see potential, I was a fan when he was in the Shield, but it is funny to compare these ten images of World/WWE champs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:maury

He looks like a regular fan holding a replica belt. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bischoff is too good to be true. Would be shocked (in a very good way) if it happened.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

T0M said:


> Great memories, man. Puts modern day wrestling to shame.


I have been watching old WCW and WWE on the network it is pretty good the characters were good to. But I don't know what WCW was thinking with the Dungeon of Doom. I wasn't even born when the NWO debuted it's cool looking back on the old stuff some things in wrestling have changed alot and some of it has never changed. :smile2:


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> LOL at AJ Styles having the same haircut of Renee Young.
> 
> On another note Vince McMahon is main eventing this RAW, which confirms what we all knew for years, that the McMahon family consider themselves as bigger than the World title and the FOTC programs.


The real main event of Raw is whatever happens from 10:00 to 10:20


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Smackdown commish = Foley? :dance


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

CAMVP said:


> I hope that Vince announces Kurt Angle. If he does Jericho has to be part of the segment. :jericho2
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would love to hear him call Angle Kirk Angel again.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

John Cena doesn't care about wrestling fans.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Cipher said:


> If Bischoff is the SD Commissioner, I'm never watching RAW again.
> 
> That will be all I need.


It'd be hilarious watching Easy E scream at the entire roster, saying "YOU MOTHERFUCKERS DON'T DRAW, THAT'S WHY!" :lol


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Maybe that Rollins interview segment was just a forshadow to Kurt angle as being named GM. Oh right wwe doesn't do any of that kind of thing


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

StylesP1 said:


> Hop on that flightski to beat up John Cena!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SiMetal said:


> #BeatUpJohnCena :rofl:


If you don't mind me asking, why's Naito in your trash bin ?


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Prediction: We'll be disappointed when the Commissioner is revealed.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cipher said:


> Or just put the Real Americans back together.


That's a step down for him at this point.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Here's 3 more "top picks"


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh look, it's time for the next wave of jobbers


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Missed the end of Owens-Cesaro, anybody got a gif of the new finisher?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Titus has fallen fast!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I have been watching old WCW and WWE on the network it is pretty good the characters were good to. But I don't know what WCW was thinking with the Dungeon of Doom. I wasn't even born when the NWO debuted it's cool looking back on the old stuff some things in wrestling have changed alot and some of it has never changed. :smile2:


I encourage everyone to watch all WCW from '96 to '98. Just a pity the network doesn't have Thunder or Saturday Night. Keep watching, bro, it's worth it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If we have to wait until the end of RAW to know that Shane is GM for Smackdown.....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Titus O Neil is such shit. Way too many jobber vs jobber matches tonight


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Number one draft pick Slater!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Titus is not losing this match is he? :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

My god Titus vs Slater? Why are all the jobbers on the show tonight?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Wasn't Titus in the Battle Royal earlier?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Who said Lesnar was going to be on this RAW? He's too busy counting his brand new 2 mil.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

I can just picture Bullet Club tricking John Cena into a room thinking it's a fan meet-n-greet. Then they run in there and beat him up


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Titus slapping the shit out of Heath

#BlackLivesMatter !


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Slater's laugh :lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Never thought I'd say this but........ I would rather watch Sasha v. Dana instead of this.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> If you don't mind me asking, why's Naito in your trash bin ?


He really reminds me of Dolph Ziggler which I'm not a big fan of. I watched him couple of matches last year and didn't appeal to me much. I like Shinsuki Nakamura, though.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Eric Bischoff or Daniel Bryan.


Please no Daniel Bryan, the guy is loved but it will increase the theories of some delusional fans who think he will wrestle again.

"One More Match!" just like they did it with Edge.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Titus zzzzzz


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SOCIAL OUTCASTS, BAYBAY!

Sad to see the former members of Slator Gator wrestling against each other instead of settling their differences in another way, but oh well.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

If Titus loses this...:lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Headliner said:


> That's a step down for him at this point.


Meh, if Tyson wasn't injured he'd be tag teaming with him most likely. 

Plus it'll keep Swagger relevant. 

But I think the ship has sailed for that, he needs a run with the IC or US title.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another jobber match. It's almost as if they don't give a shit about the show anymore..


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Good ol' Slater Gator!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

These jobbers should have been left off of the show so we could see Seth wrestle. :Cocky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

We were all confused about that "DDT" too, Cole.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I'm not even a Dean hater I see potential, I was a fan when he was in the Shield, but it is funny to compare these ten images of World/WWE champs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of those are promo shots. It's a not great shot of Dean at a random signing. If you want to compare an actual shot of him holding the title. 










And personally he looks fine with the title.


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

Please let slater go over.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

*BAH GOD THAT POP FOR TITUS!!!*


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Why is this on Raw? Never mind, I still Bo-lieve :agree:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WWE's jobber cup runneth over.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Well at least this Raw is better than last week's shitfest.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I love all WCW. Even 99-01 aka the wCw Mayhem era.

IMO August 2000-their death is all good stuff. Steiner vs Goldberg at Fall Brawl 2000 is an extremely underrated match.

Mad Money Meltzer gave it ****1/4. He only gave DDP/Goldberg ***1/2 I believe.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Random slater gator match is random.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Please no Daniel Bryan, the guy is loved but it will increase the theories of some delusional fans who think he will wrestle again.
> 
> "One More Match!" just like they did it with Edge.


Haha, I just read something on Twitter that made me think he could be a possibility. 

I'd rather it be Bischoff.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Titus is zZzZz


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ahmed Johnson 2.0


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If they make Bischoff RAW GM again, they can clone Roman Reigns 50 times and have all them robotic clowns on the show, I'd still watch.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

T0M said:


> I encourage everyone to watch all WCW from '96 to '98. Just a pity the network doesn't have Thunder or Saturday Night. Keep watching, bro, it's worth it.


Oh I will my mom will watch it with me sometimes and talks about what she remembers from then and will tell me how people felt at the time since I'm seeing it years after the fact. But I like seeing the perspective of what it was like watching it as it happened.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Titus wins hua hua hua :lmao


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Booooooooooo


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Heath Slater is not this bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

infidel said:


> Hi.


Who is that tasty treat? :yum:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

He doesn't get a reaction during his entrance but that Omega Psi Phi chant gets one instead?


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Ahmed Johnson 2.0


Ahmed Johnson was extremely over, though.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I only mark out for the barks...Besides that Titus needs to be more dynamic.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What's the point of these jobber vs. jobber matches if it doesn't advance a current on-going feud?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Im da BOSS cuz i'm BOSS and I BOSS a BOSS by being BOSS...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Meh, if Tyson wasn't injured he'd be tag teaming with him most likely.
> 
> Plus it'll keep Swagger relevant.
> 
> But I think the ship has sailed for that, he needs a run with the IC or US title.


Using Cesaro to keep Swagger relevant: NO BUYS.

Swagger is a waste.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I love Sasha Banks but she is awful on the mic.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The least hardest working woman in show business. :mark:


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

So if Sasha wins the title is she going to cry again in the ring


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Sasha kinda sucks on the mic. All divas do really.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sasha Banks is awesome :smile2:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It is time for The Boss! :sashahi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Snoop on Family Feud!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

They need to fuck off with the scripted promos.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Who is that tasty treat? :yum:


I also want to know. Fucking mesmerizing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sasha needs to take some acting lessons, her act feels so forced and cringey.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Cannot wait for this compound segment


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Keep that hack off my TV and give me more Becky.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Did the New Day get murdered... or raped?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

The #FINALWWELETION is up next.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THE NEW DELETION


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nikki Bella is the one true Boss. Everyone else is just imitating.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

What will WWE's excuse this week to justify the poor show and bad ratings? Tour De France Recap Show or The Bachelorette?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They are copying TNA. :lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Hicks hunting black people in a forest.

WEW LAD


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Using Cesaro to keep Swagger relevant: NO BUYS.
> 
> Swagger is a waste.


Yeah I guess he is, good worker though. 

Swagger Vs Taker in 2010 was a more than decent match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:hmm I wonder if Brother Bray-O has aerial assault buzzards?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cipher said:


> I love all WCW. Even 99-01 aka the wCw Mayhem era.
> 
> IMO August 2000-their death is all good stuff. Steiner vs Goldberg at Fall Brawl 2000 is an extremely underrated match.
> 
> Mad Money Meltzer gave it ****1/4. He only gave DDP/Goldberg ***1/2 I believe.


2000s WCW Steiner is 1000 times better than this shit.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Sasha " Greyhound Face " Banks


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Brother Koooofiiiiiiii....

Actually, it's looking like they're actually attempting to do a "serious" final deletion. Might not suck after all....


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

EL SHIV said:


> The least hardest working woman in show business. :mark:


How is she the least hard working? :aries2


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Sasha needs serious acting lessons


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Sasha only cries when Bayley is around.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Aw fuck here we go

NEW DAY YOUR TIME IS OVAH!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> Did the New Day get murdered... or raped?





:sasha2 I hope not!!! :serious:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The New Day must be Deleted! :madhardy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hope Bray Wyatt deletes WWE.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I occasionally reply to Sasha's tweets with some silly ass shit, and I know she sees them.

Now, I just giggle whenever I see her on Raw. I LOVE HER, DAMNIT! :lol


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Sasha is good!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

The New Dayletion.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

CAMVP said:


> They are copying TNA. :lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"delightful. Its an extraordinary trombone"


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TNA copied WWE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This Wyatt segment better be good.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Sasha needs serious acting lessons


Yep, she is really no good.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Every time there is a Mr Robot promo it just makes me think of Until Dawn for PS4. Might start a second playthrough tonight.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Prayer Police said:


> What's the point of these jobber vs. jobber matches if it doesn't advance a current on-going feud?


Gotta fill dat time. 

Thats why 3 hours is so awful, every week they just throw shit together to make sure they fill up 3 hours. They don't take time to make sure things make sense and the match ups are good, all they care about is if it fills the time.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Sorry but this looks (at least for now) like a copy of the Final Deletion segment of last week Impact, but of course WWE is so big they don't need to copy anyone.


Screw this if there's no Señor Benjamin copy paste character.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That segment will end well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

If Bray is riding a lawnmower than I would say this is a blatant rip off


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

The New Day, of all people, are part of my most anticipated segment of the show. What a world we now live in.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Get on with it already.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Envy said:


> How is she the least hard working? :aries2


Umm. She was off RAW and Smackdown for about a month and a half.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here we go!
Final Deletion o'clock!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

T0M said:


> I also want to know. Fucking mesmerizing.


Found her pic on girlswithmuscle.com, but her name isn't listed there. 

Truly a shame.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

The Final Deliverance.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

They need to up the fireworks ante and use some heavy artillery fireworks and delete the New Day. Sucks we didn't get to see Rowan gift Bray his new rocking chair earlier in the day "Delightful! It's an extraordinary rocking chair! Gracias..."


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Envy said:


> How is she the least hard working? :aries2


It's not her fault, but they kept her off tv for months.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Matt Hardy should sue Vince!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

OHH BROTHER NERO , I KNEW YOUD COME


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm still trying to figure out how that Tarzan Wyatt comment made sense? Does Wyatt go around half naked in a jungle?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This Xavier stuff. :lol So random.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Gotta fill dat time.
> 
> Thats why 3 hours is so awful, every week they just throw shit together to make sure they fill up 3 hours. They don't take time to make sure things make sense and the match ups are good, all they care about is if it fills the time.


I don't know why they don't just extend the length of matches by a couple minutes to eat up some time.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

A wild Sister Abigail appears!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A wild Sister Abigail appears!


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Moz and Maryse deservers better


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

And I do love how we are having big backwoods red necks fighting smaller black guys in the woods on the most racially tense week in the United States in a few decades


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

odds on they have a dilapidated boat


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

BROTHER NERO......FINALY YOU HAVE COME.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here we go :lmao


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

What the fuck is this?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The writers should have scrapped this segment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

100% original content...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The fuckery has been dialed up already. :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cringe Worthy


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

WTF is this? They should have simulated this live ongoing throughout RAW.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

"IT'S MY LIFE IN A BOX IN FRONT OF ME!"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol its even lit the same way The Final Deletion match was.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

This could've been SO good... If it weren't filmed/didn't look like a homemade movie made for a High School drama class


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh come on what is this shit. Show it properly for fucks sake


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Xavier is going to get raped.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fucking shaky cam


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh my fucking Christ. :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Are they going to hang Xavier lol. Wtf where they thinking. "Let's have the blacks and the back country guys fight"

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

EL SHIV said:


> :hmm I wonder if Brother Bray-O has aerial assault buzzards?


He'll knock them out of the air with Francesca.

If Bray drowns him in a lake Consequences Creed will pop out.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

But where are the drones?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS.......Really WWE ripping off TNA.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This is why people laugh at me for being a wrestling fan


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

What the hell am I watching?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't like how they filmed it. I get what they were going for, but they failed with that, IMO.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE, you won't be as loved as the Hardy's segment. Get over it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god :lmao
This is not good :lmao


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

WWE copying the Hardys hahahahah


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Can we stop shaking the fucking camera so we can see what's actually happening?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Apparently the cameramen/women filming this scene do not give one flying fuck that Bray Wyatt just tried to murder Xavier Woods.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol why is this shot like shit?


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Final deletion was way better and an actual match. This is shit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BROTHER *****


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Fuck these camera affects 

All I can gather from this is that Xavier Woods appears to have been killed off.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Wow, they really are ripping off Final Deletion. :lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This is awful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

OMG he's gonna kill Woods bah gawd


----------



## spinningedge (Aug 11, 2015)

This is ridiculous. Not bad WWE. Not bad. 

Pretty different and pretty entertaining.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is awful. :ha


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

without Señor Benjamin, fake baby and fireworks this is just another hate crime scene we see every week on TV.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

There's something inherently racist about watching 3 black dudes getting their asses kicked by white dudes in the backwoods....


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

I can't be the only one here that thinks this is great


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

TD_DDT said:


> Final deletion was way better and an actual match. This is shit.


It was not an actual match do not kid yourself.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

The fuck is this? :lmao


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Final Deletion minus the actual hilarity and entertainment.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Xavier é um pedaço de lixo mal descartado.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I actually really like this. Raw has been crying out for stuff like this for a very long time.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

https://twitter.com/matthardybrand/status/752663993538449409



Matt hardy seems to be watching this rip off


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

HEY WWE:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Xavier tried his best. :sadpanda


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BAH GAWD WOODS HAS COME BACK
STONE COLD STONE COLD STONE COLD :jr


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Don't give a single fuck. This is epic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That music :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Dunn killed this segment. Too shaky I can' tell what's going on

Kinda cringe segment too


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Why the hell does TNA's production look better than WWE's given the budget/resource discrepency here even with the time difference. I can hardly see a thing. Did they shoot this in two hours or something?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Fucking over produced bullshit.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Now have the police show up and shoot the New Day.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

As black men why the fuck did they think this was a good idea:lmao

Black people don't live/hang out in the woods.:lmao They in foreign territory.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE never should have even thought about attempting this.
This is atrocious.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol they are so blatantly ripping off TNA its pathetic, exactly a week after The Final Deletion match they do this. Not a month or a year later, directly a week later.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I thought after Bray said come out come out wherever you are it was gonna zoom in on his face as his eyes widen and he yells "Oh SHIT!"


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They summoned the rest of the Klan!!!!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

So much cringe, so little time


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, that was..... something.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I started laughing so hard that I urinated a bit...

My wife shouldn't have had her mouth right there anyway...


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Holy shit, JBL. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TNA outdid them on that shit.

:ha


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well alright then :cool2


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Wut


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Of all the weeks for WWE to do what's essentially a lynching segment...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TD_DDT said:


> Final deletion was way better and an actual match. This is shit.


I don't know about better as a whole but it was at least shot better


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Final Deletion was better....


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Lame


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

This was literally a week after The Final Deletion.

Come on, now.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

This just makes me want to watch the final deletion again.

That 'aerial assault robots' line gets me every time. :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:HA

Shit, that was amusing.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Spidey said:


> Wow, they really are ripping off Final Deletion. :lmao


Vince: Hey this Final Deletion thing is getting buzz. We need to rip it off to show how superior we are, then ratings! HAHAHA!
Triple H: I should have put you in a fucking home years ago.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

TNA did better. Matt Hardy's character made that segment. 

The GOAT is here!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

they gon' get lynched!
New Day lives matter


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

come on wwe, is this mississippi burning? black lives matter yo, getting lynched in their car by a group of white fanatics .... 

sorry,


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol they are so blatantly ripping off TNA its pathetic, exactly a week after The Final Deletion match they do this. Not a month or a year later, directly a week later.


That had to be taped months ago didnt it?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

New Day confirmed for the Marsellus Wallace treatment.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Props to Braun for taking that windshield bump.

And holy fuck at Bray swinging a damn pickax with no regard for human life. :mark: While this clearly rode on The Final Deletion's coattails, it's good to see the Wyatt Family finally being presented in a larger than life format once again.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It looks like Vince will be the final segment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Nope. They don't want none. :dance
Nope. They don't want none. :dance
Nope. They don't want none. :dance


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Dilapidated boat was more entertaining than that garbage.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Was that a Brother Nero chant or am I losing it?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE couldn't even rip off a TNA segment right.

They are officially done.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

People actually think TNA and Matt Hardy is why this shit exists is laughable to me . No doubt he will try to take all the credit for this style of storytelling, it is as if people here have not watched a episode of Lucha Underground before.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm not even a TNA fan, but even I hava to admit that Final Deletion was better.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Kevin Dunn is one stupid son of a bitch. 

Those camera effects ruined what could have been something watchable. 

Just when you think WWE can't stoop lower they do.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

That was worse than the new Ghostbusters tbh.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

So... the Wyatts just let the New Day walk away? What was the point in that? Crash into their car, throw some punches, then when you have them surrounded, you let them walk away... At least Final Deletion had a purpose, this was just a fucking time waster. I still don't know half of what I saw because of the fucking shaky camera and stupid effects.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

I knew that segment would be short as hell. Could of been amazing, but WWE drops the ball.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

T0M said:


> I actually really like this. Raw has been crying out for stuff like this for a very long time.


You mean more TNA?

Like WWE could think of this themselves. So don't expect more, unless someone else does it first.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

You know, I would love to see a match like that. It would be a change having an extremely chaotic match.

If they're going for match, let it be this way for the tag-team titles.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

'Ol Meth Eyes and his taller friend are plummeting like the British pound...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

THEY ARE SO FUCKING OVER


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

By God Maggle, for the first time in a decade WWE produced something that truly entertained me! I didn't think it was possible anymore! I don't even know what to say, it was actually like a real wrestling segment, a real bit of drama, from WWE. And I'm not comparing it to "Final Deletion" because I didn't see it and don't care.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Business is about to pick up! :jr


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

It wasn't perfect, absolutely not, but I've wanted WWE to add a new dimension to Raw for a long time. Whether that's more locations in the arena, the parking lot or outside the arena and that segment was a good start. It was over-produced (everything in WWE is) but it was something fresh. You can't blame them for giving something a go. 

I prefer that over some lame ass Usos - Dudleys snore fest.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


>


:lol Less than a month ago and I'm already getting nostalgia tears watching this :')


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

TNA hardy vs hardy was a comedy like harold & kumar does wrestling , WWE is more like a horror movie with not much of an ending.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big...Cass...Talks...Like...This.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Matt, Jeff, Jeremy Borash and Dixie's monopoly money having ass managed to have a better produced and entertaining piece of fuckery.
You failed, Vince


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Wyatt segment could've been so much better.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I've actually enjoyed this RAW way more than the last few weeks. But god damn I can't stay up till four. I'm tapping out.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Why. Talk. So. Slow. Cass?


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm not a fan of Enzo and Cass but at least they're sparing us another monotonous Bullet Club promo.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Enzo vs Brock at Wrestlemania :mark:

Book it Vince :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Luke Harper got injured at the wrong time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Okay, then.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> 2000s WCW Steiner is 1000 times better than this shit.


Steiner should have been given the ball WAY sooner.

Like...late 1998.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


>


This segment was the greatest thing in North American wrestling this year.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Why couldn't the Wyatt's have killed 'Ol Meth Eyes and his taller friend?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I..Love..The way...Big Cass...Talks.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

I will never get the hate on Enzo and Cass.

Love these guys.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Big Cass sucks on the mic. Literally sounds like a robot reading off a script.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Boneless :lmao


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

TD_DDT said:


> I knew that segment would be short as hell. Could of been amazing, but WWE drops the ball.


That tape is a month old as Meltzer has said and since New Day and The Wyatts have been on every house show tour and not missed a day since 5 weeks ago.

What I'm surprised is that they aired. I doubt they care about the Hardys, but I was doubtful they would show 3 semi young black guys going down south to fight a bunch of ******* hillbillies and possibly be lynched so to speak during the height of black lives matter this weekend.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Final Deletion confirmed > RAW.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Is Vince going to be closing the show then? Hope it's somebody worth staying up for.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> Why. Talk. So. Slow. Cass?


Gotta. Remember. His. Lines


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

AngryConsumer said:


> Why. Talk. So. Slow. Cass?


Blair's cousin Jerry on Facts of Life is much better on the mic than Cass.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

That had none of the Final Deletion's magic whatsoever.

TNA outdid WWE in 2016. Wow.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

AJ is okay on the mic as long as John Cena isn't around.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Motown is hyped as fuck for Team SAWFT. 

Good to see Amore and Cass clearly making their intentions known and not teaming with John Boy just because.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Big Cass wants your spot. Not a liver spot, not a bald spot, not your dog spot but YOUR SPOT


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

These 5 indyriffic geeks...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Enzo


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

The school system has failed Enzo & Cass.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

A wild Lesnar guy appears!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Cass should be the strong, silent type. Fuck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, glad that exchange is over. Yikes.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

The cringe is strong with Cass.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


>


WTF was that, a roman candle fight :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Holy fuck, do they give Cass waaaaaaaay too much mic time...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another commercial.

:done


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

razzathereaver said:


> That was worse than the new Ghostbusters tbh.


Maybe they should refilm it with an all Diva cast.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

If Big Cass had mic skills like Enzo then the sky would be the limit for him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cass would be a nobody without Enzo. 

Yet, Vince will break them up in the future to push Cass.

Just like the SHIELD.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay, okay, okay brain. I'll listen to Styles' theme during this commercial break.

Nope, they don't want none. :dance


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I guess the segment was bad because even the livestream won't load.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Cipher said:


> That had none of the Final Deletion's magic whatsoever.
> 
> TNA outdid WWE in 2016. Wow.


They could have been out doing WWE even more if they didn't fuck themselves over in 2010 January.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> That had to be taped months ago didnt it?


Maybe but it aired on tv a week ago, WWE saw it and realized how much buzz it got and couldn't resist but to try and copy it hoping to get that same buzz. But it just came off looking pathetic and cheap.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

The Power that Be said:


> These 5 indyriffic geeks...


Enzo and Cass aren't from the indies. :/


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> WTF was that, a roman candle fight :lol


Right now, go watch 'Final Deletion' on Youtube. NOW.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Big Cass wants your spot. Not a liver spot, not a bald spot, not your dog spot but YOUR SPOT


Why do people act like Nash wasn't funny or charismatic.

It was obvious as hell he was good when he finally turned Tweener/lost the title. He wasn't cutting phony promos anymore.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

marshal99 said:


> TNA hardy vs hardy was a comedy like harold & kumar does wrestling , WWE is more like a horror movie with not much of an ending.


So you mean its like a Platinum Dunes movie


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Your employees get into an unsanctioned, violent brawl with cars trying to run them over, axes being swung, people getting thrown through glass... and you try to make it look all pretty and professional WITH FUCKING IMAGES EDITED IN FROM WYATT FAMILY PROMOS.

Then, after New Day nearly got killed and lynched by what appeared to be a bizarre cult of southern racists, the announcers go "well gee, hope they're ok... OH HEY, HERE'S ENZO AND CASS!" :lmao

I didn't dislike it *entirely*, but have some fucking sense, goddammit.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Please come through big Vince. I have to be up early in the morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

How can Big Cass been around Enzo for so long and haven't gained any new mic skills...It's night and day.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hulk Hogan said:


> They could have been out doing WWE even more if they didn't fuck themselves over in 2010 January.


And if TNA kept that awesome drugged up heel Jeff Hardy. :vince$


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Cipher said:


> That had none of the Final Deletion's magic whatsoever.
> 
> TNA outdid WWE in 2016. Wow.


That not hard to do.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Cass would be a nobody without Enzo.
> 
> Yet, Vince will break them up in the future to push Cass.
> 
> Just like the SHIELD.


And then we will go through the same shit that we went through with Roman with Cass. 

At least Roman has the fucking look.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Hulk Hogan said:


> They could have been out doing WWE even more if they didn't fuck themselves over in 2010 January.


You wouldn't happen to know anything about that would you, Hulkster?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

You know Matt Hardy was watching that segment being happy as fuck that his segment was better than WWE's.

:lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Big Cass wants your spot. Not a liver spot, not a bald spot, not your dog spot but YOUR SPOT


Lol that had to be one of the funniest segments in wrestling history. Nash was pure comedy gold in it.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What's the counter chant? "AJ sucks"?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AJ not even in the match and getting chants!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Right now, go watch 'Final Deletion' on Youtube. NOW.


Yeah I need to watch it and see what people are talking about. I've missed a lot of wrestling over the last several months.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Cipher said:


> You wouldn't happen to know anything about that would you, Hulkster?


 it was all Bischoff, brother.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Envy said:


> That not hard to do.


True, but if you listen to the internet, all they do is bury TNA and act like nothing good has come from them post 2006


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

'Ol Meth Eyes has an awful physique. It's embarrassing.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Enzo needs to work on his in ring skills. Love the guy, just not that great of a wrestler.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

AJ will get involved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Everyone complaining about that Wyatt segment should be permanent banned from praising anything associated with the attitude era


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Big AJ chants, damn.

He isn't even in the match!


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

And some people say AJ is not over :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Was that another botch by Enzo?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Rollins/Ambrose segment being the only good segment from tonight.

:drose


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Arthurgos said:


> People actually think TNA and Matt Hardy is why this shit exists is laughable to me . No doubt he will try to take all the credit for this style of storytelling, it is as if people here have not watched a episode of Lucha Underground before.


Lucha Underground isn't the flavor of the week anymore, TNA is.

That's wrestling fans for ya.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

John Cena better not ever say anything about The Rock again. :eyeroll


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its so dumb tag teams rae not drafted together


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

I actually didn't mind the Wyatt segment. When I see guys that look like the Wyatt's, that's actually what I'd EXPECT them to do, just brutalize someone with no regard for rules or boundaries. Don't let any other teams or groups but them do segments like that.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

By the way, a curious questions: what do wrestlers do during the commercial break? Do they just stand there looking at one another?

I mean, there are plenty of time that the match is about to start and all members are in the ring and then we go to commercial, once the commercial is over, the bell rings to begin the match. I'm curious here.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Dear 'Ol Meth Eyes: Spend less time getting your teeth whitened and a lot more time on developing a physique. Thanks!


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Damn, no way Stanton is losing now.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

"you sleeping on the job again" lol gold


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Easily the hottest the crowd has been all night.

Crowd loves AJ, Enzo and Cas.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> The Rollins/Ambrose segment being the only good segment from tonight.


They both completely killed it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

AJ talking trash to Enzo was funny for some reason. :duck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

2 nights after Brock's UFC match and already no one gives a fuck about it. 

:lmao

:rollins


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

That Wyatt/New Day Segment was missing the big key to what made The Final Deletion so epic, Senior Benjamin, nuff said.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

SiMetal said:


> By the way, a curious questions: what do wrestlers do during the commercial break? Do they just stand there looking at one another?
> 
> I mean, there are plenty of time that the match is about to start and all members are in the ring and then we go to commercial, once the commercial is over, the bell rings to begin the match. I'm curious here.


They keep wrestling at least they did on the WWE App.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:tucky at A.J. heeling it up beautifully by shouting "Are you sleeping on the job again?!?" to Enzo.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

"Wait! Don't cut to commercial yet. Focus in on Enzo's spit. Good. Fade to black. Commercial."
-Kevin Dunn


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SpikeDudley said:


> Everyone complaining about that Wyatt segment should be permanent banned from praising anything associated with the attitude era


Mother.. Fucking.. Right..

:saul


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Martins said:


> Your employees get into an unsanctioned, violent brawl with cars trying to run them over, axes being swung, people getting thrown through glass... and you try to make it look all pretty and professional WITH FUCKING IMAGES EDITED IN FROM WYATT FAMILY PROMOS.
> 
> Then, after New Day nearly got killed and lynched by what appeared to be a bizarre cult of southern racists, the announcers go "well gee, hope they're ok... OH HEY, HERE'S ENZO AND CASS!" :lmao
> 
> I didn't dislike it *entirely*, but have some fucking sense, goddammit.


WWE do this a lot, and it's because they don't have a clear target audience.

They'll jump from Wyatt to a Sonic ad to Enzo's comedy to Kevin Owens being a badass and back to New Day with dildos on their head.

It's a clusterfuck and looks like a schizophrenic writes the damned show.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Lyanna said:


> And some people say AJ is not over :lol



There doing Cena chant. With half saying AJ Styles, followed by AJ sucks. AJ tuned to te crowd and told them to shut up lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

AJ mocking Enzo, hehehe :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I honestly feel bad for Randy Orton. His return may be a short one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SpikeDudley said:


> Everyone complaining about that Wyatt segment should be permanent banned from praising anything associated with the attitude era


Right people forget that Taker had Mideon locked up in some shitty dungeon when they started the Ministry angle


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> There doing Cena chant. With half saying AJ Styles, followed by AJ sucks. AJ tuned to te crowd and told them to shut up lol.


 Kids chanting AJ sucks lol. Can't remember the last time they hated someone that much. The kiddies well and truly pissed off by AJ :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

@SpikeDudley

Yeah man, that segment was miles better than Austin/Rock, Hart Foundation, original DX, Foley, etc etc etc

:lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rollins has been the best part of the show and it isn't even close. Ambrose should take notes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Right people forget that Taker had Mideon locked up in some shitty dungeon when they started the Ministry angle


Yeah but this is just WWE attempting to rip off what TNA did a week ago, thats mainly why everyones shitting on it, its nothing but a lame attempt to generate the same buzz The Final Deletion did.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd dead af.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cipher said:


> Why do people act like Nash wasn't funny or charismatic.
> 
> It was obvious as hell he was good when he finally turned Tweener/lost the title. He wasn't cutting phony promos anymore.


Who says that? 
I think charisma was essentially all Nash had! He was nothing too good in the ring, on the mic, or even look/character wise when you take away his size. The one thing he had (tons of) in my opinion was the 'cool' factor/charisma. I think he still is one of the most charismatic guys who lights up any of the 'documentary' style shows the WWE Network does simply by his presence.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Straw Hat said:


> Kids chanting AJ sucks lol. Can't remember the last time they hated someone that much. The kiddies well and truly pissed off by AJ :lol





imthegame19 said:


> There doing Cena chant. With half saying AJ Styles, followed by AJ sucks. AJ tuned to te crowd and told them to shut up lol.


well, what did you expect? He is the heel


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

CAMVP said:


> Rollins has been the best part of the show and it isn't even close. Ambrose should take notes!


Ambrose killed it in that segment too and both played incredibly well off each other. As is normally the case, they both have amazing chemistry both in and out of the ring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Enzo and Cass waking the crowd up. No one cares about the Club.

:mj2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how the Empire Elbow was a finisher a few weeks ago but now he hits it and Anderson is up in 5 seconds.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Spidey said:


> Enzo and Cass aren't from the indies. :/


Don't bother. Probably just another Indy hating jackass. :ghost


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Fuck em up AJ!


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

OK, lets just get to the SmackDown commissioner announcement and call it an evening.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

SpikeDudley said:


> Everyone complaining about that Wyatt segment should be permanent banned from praising anything associated with the attitude era


Segments in the attitude era weren't over edited with effects, fast cuts, and background music though. This Wyatt/New Day thing would have been a lot better if it had just been straight up footage.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Big Cass could have kicked an audience member like that.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This is Great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

How tall is Big Cass?

DOC Gallows looks "small" compare to him.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Good Guy John. :cena4


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

The champ is here!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Alrighty I guess that's that. 
Smackdown commish time?


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Cena biggest pop in the company still


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Wow...huge Cena pop.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The fuck was going through Anderon's head when he thought saying "Hiii-ya!" would be badass? :wtf2 :lol

And :mase at the entire crowd doing "CE-NA!" chants in this day and age.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, I legitimately didn't think Cena was there.. Probably gonna get shitted on :lol


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Opposite of unexpected Cena, extremely expected Cena.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

CENA :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Midnight Rocker said:


> *Who says that?*
> I think charisma was essentially all Nash had! He was nothing too good in the ring, on the mic, or even look/character wise when you take away his size. The one thing he had (tons of) in my opinion was the 'cool' factor/charisma. I think he still is one of the most charismatic guys who lights up any of the 'documentary' style shows the WWE Network does simply by his presence.


Annoying people on this forum I used to visit.


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

LULZ. 

I got worked. They sold Cena not being there well.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah but this is just WWE attempting to rip off what TNA did a week ago, thats mainly why everyones shitting on it, its nothing but a lame attempt to generate the same buzz The Final Deletion did.


True they're definitely copying off TNA just like they did when they were doing the beginning of the show highlights for a few months.


But people were asking them to do things like this for the Wyatt's for years so you'd think it go over a tad better. Even if it was a blatant ripoff.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Look guys John Cena likes Enzo and Cass! Doesn't that make you like Cena as well?


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Cena pop and chant wtf is going on here lol everyone hates Roman lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena's old gimmick would be good for this feud


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

John Cena will pay for that! You don't embarrass AJ Styles!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Enzo & Cass and American Alpha use the hot tag so perfectly.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh, fuck.

Gotta say, well done. :clap
Genuinely surprised.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Jeez, suuuch a surprise, omg ... fpalm


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

I'm starting to wonder if Enzo and Cass turn on Cena at Battleground.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Boring segment and Cena's ass was too lazy to wrestle.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena is still the man.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena over as hell. They might fuck around and put the Smackdown World title on him instead of AJ:lol

That was a good surprise because I legit thought he wasn't there.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

An actual Cena chant :confused


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena, a star.

Even though it's cheap booking, having a beat down save. But he got the crowd in his hands.

Everyone else looks like jobbers now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena getting cheered... Crazy shit.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> How tall is Big Cass?
> 
> DOC Gallows looks "small" compare to him.


He's seven feet tall and you can't teach that!!!!


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

Enzo and Cass over with the crowd? Get Cena in there! Quick! Quick!


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

The crowd at Summerslam is going to be fire for Cena vs Styles for tge Smackdown Title.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

This crowd is S.A.W.F.T. Chanting for Cena. :tripsscust


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena saved that boring segment.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

That Cena pop surprised the hell out of me lol.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Reigns' WOATness has made Cena loved :cena


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Cena is still over as fuck....


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Big Match Jawn :jbl


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

John Cena should retire like Tim Duncan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Dana Brooke's tits are a highlight of my week.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Shinsuke. Motherfucking. Nakamura. 

:mark:


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> How tall is Big Cass?
> 
> DOC Gallows looks "small" compare to him.


Pretty sure he's seven foot tall. Enzo feels compelled to tell everyone that anytime he has a mic.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

They are pushing Balor v. Nakamura AND the Cruiserweight Classic on the Network? I will give this RAW a full 2 points for that.


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

Someone get the greyhound picture.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

That was not the real Cena its was his look-a-like


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

DJHJR86 said:


> Damn, no way Stanton is losing now.


All the credit goes to his hitting coach: Barry Lamar Bonds.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

I really want Balor to join the club at this point. They are damn good, but Balor is needed.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

DeeGuy said:


> Reigns' WOATness has made Cena loved :cena


Roman was so awful it makes you respect Cena's talent a little bit more.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol that had to be one of the funniest segments in wrestling history. Nash was pure comedy gold in it.


Yeah I mean mid-late 80s NWA is some of the best product of wrestling period imo. and Arn was a hell of a talent but that was hilarious between Nash's lines and Waltman's over the top impression of blubbering Flair. "you know the one thing you could say when Arn Anderson was coming to town besides the fact that I left behind alot of unpaid bar tabs: was Arn Anderson was coming to town!" :maury :maury :maury


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena is undeniably over. He's def. going to be winning the title again.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> How tall is Big Cass?


He is actually 6'8" I believe.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Nobody else is even close to Cena in terms of popularity, the company is still not ready to lose him yet.

I still fucking despise the prick though


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know i think Roman has become so hated that he made the fans actually like Cena.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I guess Cena will be the face of Smackdown.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

ChairShot90 said:


> I really want Balor to join the club at this point. They are damn good, but Balor is needed.


He will debut at Summerslam to help AJ win the title. Almost sure of it.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Who would've guessed you needed a Roman Reigns to get Cena cheered again


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't get the appeal of Lil Dicky

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

CAMVP said:


> I guess Cena will be the face of Smackdown.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


will the rest of him stay on Raw?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This thread might... MIGHT hit 200 pages.. That's a first in like forever.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Ya know i think Roman has become so hated that he made the fans actually like Cena.


Maybe that was the plan all along... :hmm:


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

CAMVP said:


> I guess Cena will be the face of Smackdown.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


put reigns also on smackdown so i can fully enjoy raw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The GM announcement better not be a disappointment.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> How tall is Big Cass?
> 
> DOC Gallows looks "small" compare to him.


He said he was legitimately 6'9 when he was on Austin's podcast, but WWE bill him as 7 feet and he probably is a little taller anyways with boots on.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I feel like Dana Brooke needed more time in NXT.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Cena pop and chant wtf is going on here lol everyone hates Roman lmao


Cen has talent. Roman doesn't.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wouldn't put it past them to have Sasha lose to Dana Brooke.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Why is Titzilla coming out to charlottes theme? Thought that was a botch for a sec.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dana has one of the best set of boobs in the company


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Charlotte looks like a fucking giant tonight. :lol


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Catch Dana on the cover of Muscle & Fake Tits mag


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Dana can't use her own music? Oh wait, the crowd wouldn't react to it. Never mind.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Dana Brooke "wrestling?"

Good luck with that shit, Sasha.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

A plus point RE: the Divas "revolution" - I'm finding Sasha Banks more attractive as the weeks go on.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Dana has one of the best set of boobs in the company


She really does, she should do a softcore porno.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I hate hearing Charlotte, but don't mind seeing her.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I feel like Dana Brooke needed more time in NXT.


its pretty BS she got called up before Bailey


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I feel like Dana Brooke needed more time in NXT.


She definitely did.

She was mproving nicely under less pressure there so of course they rushed her too early.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

This is going to be awful


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dana is such a midget


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Did Ric Flair really get fired?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Dana is thicc in all the right places...Dem titties.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Charlotte looks like a fucking giant tonight. :lol


It's those heels. I'm surprised she wears those, considering she's already a tall glass of water.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE forcing Dana Brooke because she's blonde with huge tits.

Becky needs to be the top babyface, until Bayley gets up on the main roster.

Sasha Banks is a fucking heel character.

Dana and Charlotte can wrestle Miz for the IC title or something.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sasha's been looking pretty good recently.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love Sasha to death but Charlotte was right when she said that Sasha looks as if shes wearing costume jewelry.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Sasha Banks easily has the best entrance and music out of the women.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Did Cole just say "To see what a revolution looks like"?


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Dana's boobs are just delicious. Like two pies ready for my face to be in them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wonder how Dana will botch tonight.

:hmm:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I hope Sasha wins but Charlotte will probably interfere in the match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> The GM announcement better not be a disappointment.


It's gonna be Mike Adamle :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Is it me or is Dana terribad?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sasha will talk trash to you while beating you up. I love her! :banderas2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Sasha Banks easily has the best entrance and music out of the women.


I think Paige has the best theme, but the boss's is right up there.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

I need Dana Brooke right now to sit on my face


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

"SASHA IS OVER AS FUCK"

Until she's actually out there and wrestles in front of a dead crowd.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> It's gonna be Mike Adamle :lol


Dear God, don't even say that. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Let's end this quick please.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Did Sasha just say ''WHAT THE FUCK''..Or am I hearing things.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> I love Sasha to death but Charlotte was right when she said that Sasha looks as if shes wearing costume jewelry.


I think it's a bit outdated personally. The sunglasses especially.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Total silence.

Guess Dunn is muting the crowd again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sasha needs to eat a sandwich.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

DeeGuy said:


> Reigns' WOATness has made Cena loved :cena


:lmao That's for sure!


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

I legitimately can't stand Dana as a worker, promo, and character, but she's at least not terrible looking.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fuck these commercials. Gah.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dana's body is so high test :banderas... That's about it tho.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> its pretty BS she got called up before Bailey



I hope Bayley debuts sooner rather than later maybe at Summerslam she is more than ready. :bayley2


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> I think Paige has the best theme, but the boss's is right up there.


Christ, I completely forgot Paige existed. Where is she?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Spaz350 said:


> ...but she's at least not terrible looking.


Eh....


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

So as the ultimate female HBK/Guerrero hybrid...

Why are her matches so fucking boring?


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Spaz350 said:


> I legitimately can't stand Dana as a worker, promo, and character, but she's at least not terrible looking.


She is near the bottom of the division when it comes to looks. Fat tits only get you so far.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


>


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They are really killing time now. Having commercial breaks during matches where women are wrestling.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Worst match of the year candidate. Dana is woat


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

T0M said:


> She definitely did.
> 
> She was mproving nicely under less pressure there so of course they rushed her too early.


I guess that's WWE for you.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cipher said:


> "SASHA IS OVER AS FUCK"
> 
> Until she's actually out there and wrestles in front of a dead crowd.


People like her, but she needs to be a heel. Sasha as a face is so boring.

She can't be booked as an underdog with her character, and she doesn't have the look to dominate.

She needs to be an asshole heel.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Any chance that Sasha actually loses?


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Omega_VIK said:


> Is it me or is Dana terribad?


She's green as turtle shit.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

DJHJR86 said:


> So as the ultimate female HBK/Guerrero hybrid...
> 
> Why are her matches so fucking boring?


She isnt as good as people on the forum say she is. Plain and simple. She isnt terrible, but there are a few others that deserve this spot at Summerslam over her.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Still don't know why they called Dana up, she is clueless and green as hell.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Chris Jericho needs to save us!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm still baffled as to why Dana was called up, shes green as hell and can barely work a match. Theres guys down in NXT thats working hard to get the call up but it doesn't come, and this bitch gets the call up despite being horrible in the ring and green as goose shit. Guess getting those big tits paid off huh Dana?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Has Dana botched yet?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

EL SHIV said:


> Any chance that Sasha actually loses?


"I like fake blondes and boobs!"


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

DJHJR86 said:


> So as the ultimate female HBK/Guerrero hybrid...
> 
> Why are her matches so fucking boring?


Because she's being forced to wrestle Dana fucking Brooke .


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

EL SHIV said:


> Any chance that Sasha actually loses?


Charlotte could end up interfering in the match :frown2:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Damn, video package guys worked quickly!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I feel like Dana Brooke needed more time in NXT.



Not really just NXT but they could have given her more live event time. She got hurt twice and then got thrown into her return. She didn't work from Takeover London to her SD devut match. That is months and hard to do for a vet


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> Has Dana botched yet?


Dude, she IS a botch.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Emma getting injured really helped out Dana Brooke.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

When was the last time the title changed hands on RAW or SD?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dana is so slow and robotic in the ring, does everything at a snails pace so she doesn't fuck up, yet she always does.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This match is actually getting some time.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm still baffled as to why Dana was called up, shes green as hell and can barely work a match. Theres guys down in NXT thats working hard to get the call up but it doesn't come, and this bitch gets the call up despite being horrible in the ring and green as goose shit. Guess getting those big tits paid off huh Dana?


Because she was expendable. No big deal if she fails. WWE expects more out of Alexa Bliss and Bayley so need to debut them until they are ready


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Let's wrap this up.


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

That leverage.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Dana Brooke should lose all of the makeup. It sounds weird but she is more hot without it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

This match is embarrassing.

Can't Sasha carry Dana to even a watchable match?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MyaTheBee said:


> Has Dana botched yet?


Surprisingly no :wtf

But the match is ass....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alundra Blaze.

:ha


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So what exactly should we expect of Dean vs Seth next monday? Screwy finish? Double count out?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Sasha's body is flawless.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Delsin Rowe said:


> When was the last time the title changed hands on RAW or SD?


When Reigns beat Sheamus on Raw I believe.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Is this technically going to be a Divas main event (if you count the last match of the night as the main event, rather than the final segment being the main event)?


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

MyaTheBee said:


> Has Dana botched yet?


Her existence on the main roster is a constant, unending botch. Does that count?


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

How does commercials in middle of matches keep the person invested?


----------



## jamesdeen1 (Jul 8, 2016)

lol you guys wanted longer divas matches, becareful what you wish for.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> So what exactly should we expect of Dean vs Seth next monday? Screwy finish? Double count out?


Watch Seth win and Reigns win the title at BG. :ha

I would expect a fuckery finish with Dean retaining. It's at least something different than the norm, though, a title match the week before a PPV. Give them credit for that.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> Not really just NXT but they could have given her more live event time. She got hurt twice and then got thrown into her return. She didn't work from Takeover London to her SD devut match. That is months and hard to do for a vet


I don't remember ever hearing about the injury thing that doesn't help. And ring rust happens to the best of wrestlers and she is a rookie like you said.And live event time let's them get used to crowds better. Also I'm worried she is gonna botch and hurt herself or someone else. :frown2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's hard for me to invest in WWE Sasha when she always kicks out and is never pinned.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Those knees to the gut need to win one match eventually.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think Saxton has a crush on Sasha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> When Reigns beat Sheamus on Raw I believe.


If it's the world title then yeah. But didn't Miz beat Ryder for the IC title the Raw after WM?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

PunjabiPrisoner said:


> Is this technically going to be a Divas main event (if you count the last match of the night as the main event, rather than the final segment being the main event)?


Stephanie was probably in the back like: "UFC did it on Saturday."


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Dana has a sexy bod.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hurry up with this match. 

We want to hear Vince reveal that Shane is the Smackdown GM for the 'no one saw that coming' "Holy Shit!" chant moment.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

Roman Empire said:


> If it's the world title then yeah. But didn't Miz beat Ryder for the IC title the Raw after WM?


Yeah, World title I meant.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Divas division really misses Nikki Bella and AJ Lee


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Hurry up with this match.
> 
> We want to hear Vince reveal that Shane is the Smackdown GM for the 'no one saw that coming' "Holy Shit!" chant moment.


:lmao


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> So what exactly should we expect of Dean vs Seth next monday? Screwy finish? Double count out?



Either/Or. Will be extremely pointless. They just want ratings lol.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

How long has Charlotte been Champion? Feels like it's literally been forever.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

lol at the Brock Lesnars pokemon sign... so random.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yawn. What a shocker.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Delsin Rowe said:


> When was the last time the title changed hands on RAW or SD?


December 14th of last year when Reigns beat Sheamus.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Watch Seth win and Reigns win the title at BG. :ha
> 
> I would expect a fuckery finish with Dean retaining. It's at least something different than the norm, though, a title match the week before a PPV. Give them credit for that.


Yeah I wouldn't want them having either of them pinning the other and winning the match. Surely something that leaves a cliffhanger for BG is what it will likely end up with.

I actually like that they are doing the match, they satisfy Seth's demand for a 1vs1 and can still keep the triple threat doing.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Place your bets now, gentlemen:

Next SD Commisioner:

2/1 Stephanie
3/1 Shane
7/2 Triple H
4/1 JBL
5/1 Teddy Long
6/1 Paul Heyman

And some outside odds:

200/1 Vince
250/1 Hulk Hogan
1000/1 CM Punk

If you want odds on somebody not listed, please ask.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Um, isn't the match over?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Worst match of 2016 thus far


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

And a Charlotte promo to boot!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Worst match of the year candidate. Dana is woat


Hey David Flair resents that


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Really though, Sasha's theme is awesome! :dance


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Shut the Fuck up Charles


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Delsin Rowe said:


> Yeah, World title I meant.


Okay, then yeah it was Roman beating Fella.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

And thankfully, it's over.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great, another Dana match fpalm


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

The Divas need to step it up and start doing Wyatt style lynching segments, and pretty much anything other than vanilla singles or filler tag matches.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty long segment.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Oof.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Charlotte had one true thing to say. Empty hype.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maybe Charlotte will get lucky and win the Triple Crown.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

New Smackdown Commissioner: Akeem the African Dream with Slick.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, they have the balls to do the exact same match a few days after.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Legit question:

Did WWE hope most people didn't know Smackdown was not live on Thursday? Is there people that honestly did not know? And does anyone find it weird when they say "cya Thursday" when everyone knows it's not being shown live with the whole "smackdown live" thing going on?????????????


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

Looks like a pink wig with that giant forehead lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Shits weak! :idris

At least Katt Williams won.


----------



## LifeOfRyan (Apr 3, 2016)

T0M said:


> Place your bets now, gentlemen:
> 
> Next SD Commisioner:
> 
> ...


I genuinely think it could be Vince...... be the sort of shit "swerve" Vince is known for.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

T0M said:


> Place your bets now, gentlemen:
> 
> Next SD Commisioner:
> 
> ...


This show has been all about McMahon drama since InVasion in 2000. Of fucking course it's Shane and Steph.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Vinny is coming!


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

SpikeDudley said:


> Divas division really misses Nikki Bella and AJ Lee


AJ perhaps , Nikki no thanks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The GM better be someone useful. No more fucking disappointments, please.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

LOL Not even hiding the fact they are recycling matches...


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Please don't disappoint, Vinnie Mac.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cipher said:


> How long has Charlotte been Champion? Feels like it's literally been forever.


Because it has LITERALLY been forever.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cipher said:


> How long has Charlotte been Champion? Feels like it's literally been forever.


I think September.


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

Delbusto said:


> December 14th of last year when Reigns beat Sheamus.


Thanks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Plz be Bischoff. I know, zero chance.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Imagine how much of a buzzkill ending it would be if it's Shane, Steph or Vince as the Commissioner.

I could see it happening.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Shits weak! :idris
> 
> At least Katt Williams won.


Won? What did he win?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

New Smackdown GM revealed and it fits with the product:


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Save us Vince.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

StylesP1 said:


> She isnt as good as people on the forum say she is. Plain and simple. She isnt terrible, but there are a few others that deserve this spot at Summerslam over her.


A few others like who?

Becky has had enough shots.

Paige has had enough shots.

And surprisingly even Nattie has.

Nikki is injured so who else? I
guess Naomi that ass is delightful to look at. 

And I guess Bayley but then if Bayley isn't a smash hit people will say they should have gave Bayley time to grow and yada yada. So in the words of the immortal Kanyon "Who Betta than Sasha"


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

That McMahon power walk suggests he's going to anally rape us with this announcement.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Trying to think what would be the worst possible choice for Vince to take...


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

I know there's an outside chance I could be proven wrong, but I'm legitimately surprised at people here not expecting to be disappointed by wwe.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Its commish o clock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Vince to name :madhardy the Broken Commissioner of SD.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm still baffled as to why Dana was called up, shes green as hell and can barely work a match. Theres guys down in NXT thats working hard to get the call up but it doesn't come, and this bitch gets the call up despite being horrible in the ring and green as goose shit. Guess getting those big tits paid off huh Dana?


#BigTitsMatter


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

It does not matter who is GM, Vince is still going to have a say and nothing will change.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752696100654555140
:heyman6


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

LifeOfRyan said:


> I genuinely think it could be Vince...... be the sort of shit "swerve" Vince is known for.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Won? What did he win?


Submitted Dana Brooke.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

TD_DDT said:


> Legit question:
> 
> Did WWE hope most people didn't know Smackdown was not live on Thursday? Is there people that honestly did not know? And does anyone find it weird when they say "cya Thursday" when everyone knows it's not being shown live with the whole "smackdown live" thing going on?????????????


Not that weird. Daily TV shows like the Daily Show and late night talk shows will say things like see you tomorrow night when it's filmed in the early afternoon. 

NXT will do it when "next week" is filmed immediately afterwards

Just how tv works


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Has the Raw GM been announced?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Bischoff please! No boring predictable bullshit


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

CAMVP said:


> I think Saxton has a crush on Sasha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't blame him tbh though I'm sure she only has a thing for oriental men so I'm not sure if he'd ever have a shot. :lol She's a cute girl though and the woman behind the gimmick comes off as very likeable.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Imagine us all (most of us) thinking it will be Eric Bischoff and instead they bring back Mike Adamle.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Plz be Bischoff. I know, zero chance.


That is my dream as well, either Eric or someone completely new.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Plz be Bischoff. I know, zero chance.


I would really love that, but you are right: it's not happening.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Decent match overall and it was good to see Dana look capable against the likes of Sasha. However, I gotta agree with others in that Brooke needed some more time to hone her ring work before getting moved on up, but I'm sure she'll pick up the pace now that she's on the main stage.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bischoff should only be RAW GM.

Heyman for Smackdown.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

MyaTheBee said:


> Save us Vince.


:stop


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Dixie Carter for Commissioner. :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Still can't get over how badly WWE will screw Ambrose. :maury This company is genuinely insane.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Bischoff or Angle. Anything else is a bust.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Get ready for disappointment.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Maybe the fans will supposedly get to run Smackdown and we'll vote Taboo Tuesday style on Smackdown matches?

All dat social media interaction.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The McMahon show damn it! :vince3


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

Part of me hopes they're just cutting Ambrose's reign short due to a wellness policy violation


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

MyaTheBee said:


> Save us Vince.


Fuck. Scariest grandad ever. :clap


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm
Putting money also Vince's annonouces another world title right now


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Sticking with my Austin prediction

Maybe Angle or Tazz


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Inb4 it's the fucking laptop.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Bischoff should only be RAW GM.
> 
> Heyman for Smackdown.


That would be the dream scenario. Absolutely perfect.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

I wanna hear Linda's music hit.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Heyman, Flair or Foley


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Crickets for Stephanie. :HA


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Knowning the WWE, its going to be on of those three (Triple H/Shane/Stephanie). sigh.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Shane McMahon, the white-haired wonder


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

More McMahon overload. How about the McMahons run neither how?


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Shane gets fired. Comes back and leaves at the same arena


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome to the Queendom. Where all of the Kings bow down to Stephanie.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stephanie with no reaction. :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't know how folk call the show old and stale shit on relics for the past then hope for Bischoff or Heyman to play GM/Mommish/whatever it's called 

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Did they seriously just give Dana jobbing to Super-Sasha 12 fucking minutes? Are you serious? :lmao

:eyeroll


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> The McMahon show damn it! :vince3



This family really believes they are some kind of big draw..LOL


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Stephanie: Thick, white, and stacked! I want some of that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ERIC BISCHOFF PLZZZZZZZ..


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

That's it, cheer the man running this shit into the ground.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

This senile old fuck! :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Vince's walk will never get old.:lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Please not an anticlimax :mj2


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That walk will never not be ridiculous :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> I don't know how folk call the show old and stale shit on relics for the past then hope for Bischoff or Heyman to play GM/Mommish/whatever it's called
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


Probably because what other options would be better at this point?


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

They cheer the man that everyone says is killing the company , mind boggling


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Steph very top heavy... YUM


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

God incarnate. kada


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Vinnie Mac!!! :vince2


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

The one man who should be booed gets a pop. :lmao


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Yeah but who gave the bodyslam, JBL?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

With the draft I am thinking that Seth will be the 1st pick for RAW. It would probably would have been Roman before he got suspended.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

No chance in heeeeell


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Vince, the man who popped the rating tonight. :bow


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Haha he's mental.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Does anyone know if Shane doesn't like Hunter or vice versa? Because I'm getting that impression.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Vince :lol :lol :lol


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Anyone see that wwf panda bear shirt?

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Vince for commissioner of SmackDown and RAW please. :lol


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Vince has been on screen for 30 seconds and he's already talking about his balls. Fantastic.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

For some reason Vince McMahon reminds me Pee Wee Herman.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If it's Vince...

:lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The crowd still popping for a 70 year old man.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Spaz350 said:


> Inb4 it's the fucking laptop.


:lmao

at that rate I expect to be Twiki from the Buck Rogers TV series


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

"MY LOINS" - I love it, Maggle :jbl


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That Shane/Taker match :lol. Had actually forgotten that ever happened considering how utterly pointless it was.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> That walk will never not be ridiculous :lmao



The older he gets...............the better and more ridiculous the walk gets


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Is Vince gone senile? Vince, YOU BROUGHT HIM BACK.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

When Vince is on, he's on.:lol


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

That death-defying drop from the HIAC match that stunk Wrestlemania out.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Vince speaking truth.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I bet her pussy is sweet.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Bischoff needs to come out and deal them karate ass whoopings out.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Vince the genetic straight shooter. :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Only Vince can describe horrific murder on WWE television :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Shane-O pulling a Dr. Dre by being swole of fuck, but being modest about it and rock a sweater. :kobe9

And fuck you Vince, you're the one that put Shane in the position of power even though he lost. :evans


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Vince is Darth Vader if he ever had Leai and Luke under his wing. Dude wants his kids to kill each other. :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

God, Vince is good. :lmao


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

This bitch has the most annoying voice.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bruce Blitz getting air time lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It better not be a McMahon..


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

After people said WWE was ripping off TNA with that New Day skit, I muted RAW and have just been watching that Brother Nero stuff. I don't think I can go back to WWE now. It's just sooooo boring.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Probably because what other options would be better at this point?


Bryan and Stone Cold.

Shit bump Lawler and JBL up and get them off commentary

Coach since they're doing the ESPN shit

Maybe even some Of the road agents like Malenko and Road Dogg.

I just don't want them trying to rererehash the "it's like WCW vs ECW thing"


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Vince still clamoring hhis children to kill each other.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Please deliver us a legit surprise. Just...please.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Um, Steph? That's what Vince just said he wanted to hear Shane doing....


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Vince will name whoever joins the Kiss My Ass club first as COO.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

The best promo and best on the mic is a 70 year old man.....Vinnie Mac still has it


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

He's the extra crispy McMahon.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Lothario said:


> Vince is Darth Vader if he ever had Leai and Luke under his wing. Dude wants his kids to kill each other. :lol


With Triple H being Han Solo


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fucking hell, it's gonna be Vince.. It was him all along.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Stephanie getting legit bothered by the boring chants :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Bryan and Stone Cold.
> 
> Shit bump Lawler and JBL up and get them off commentary
> 
> ...


Bryan and Austin, I agree with. The rest, I don't. I just think most people think Bryan and Austin aren't possibilities, or too good to be true.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752698655539359744


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Steph in quite a mood tonight, huh?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Bruce Blitz getting air time lol


I see that Roman Lames sign. Lol.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Tajiri for GM


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Just bring out the Laptop...


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Whatever happened to Shane having blackmail material hanging over Vince?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Shane is worse than Foley with the cheap pops :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Angle and Heyman for gm


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

PLEASE!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Goddess Stephanie should be running both Raw and Smackdown, but if she wants Smackdown she should have it.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Jimmy Wang Yang would lay down the law.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay, fucking get to it.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Stone Cold to stunner everyone to close the show, please.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Fucking hell, it's gonna be Vince.. It was him all along.


I would fucking LOL...


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Spaz350 said:


> Whatever happened to Shane having blackmail material hanging over Vince?


The deal was when he lost at Mania he had to give it up to Vince, IIRC.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Triple H stole it from them I bet


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

What total fucking crap.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

FRONT PAGE STORY★;61140705 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752698655539359744


God bless that crazy old man.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah pander some more Shane...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

What if its someone totally fucking random and nonsensical. 

Like Enzo or something :lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm cheering for Goddess Stephanie, not Shane.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Clearly the next GM is Outback Jack


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

If everyone walked out when he says he does not care about them it would be LOL


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Bryan and Austin, I agree with. The rest, I don't. I just think most people think Bryan and Austin aren't possibilities, or too good to be true.


I just want them to try something newish. They already have enough familiar things to fall back on without redoing McMahon vs McMahon or Bischoff vs Heyman. I guess if the option is McMahon vs McMahon or Bischoff vs Heyman I'll pick the non McMahons but I honestly don't want any of the 4

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Donald Trump to drop out of the presidential race and take over Smackdown GM


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

I need a drumroll to think.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Sincere said:


> The deal was when he lost at Mania he had to give it up to Vince, IIRC.


They actually bothered to close that storyline coherently?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Caring about customers opinions isn't a way to run a business.



Uuuuh.........


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Must say, Shane is doing it right.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm done.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A friggin McMahon

fpalm


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

They're going to run it jointly, aren't they?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Well that was a waste of time. The fuck.....


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Well, that was anti climatic I want Bischoff


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Yeah, big shock.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

HOLY SHIT! HOLY SHIT! HOLY SHIT! HOLY SHIT! HOLY SHIT!

:HA :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Are things going to change or is this bullshit too?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

& Stephanie McMahon. The new commissioner of Raw: ERIC BISCHOFF!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Well...That was just as expected.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Hurry up with this match.
> 
> We want to hear Vince reveal that Shane is the Smackdown GM for the 'no one saw that coming' "Holy Shit!" chant moment.


:heston

And people actually cheered.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao 
:lmao :lmao :lmao 
:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Vince burried SD LOL


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Exciting times


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

So Raw stays 3 hours.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

This could not have been more disappointing


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

What a load of SHIT.

2016 SUCKS COCK.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

I got worked again. 

Thought it would be someone like Angle.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Ok?


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Smackdown will take over in ratings next tuesday and they will stay in the lead for quite some time.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

This whole segment is just a goddamn McMahon circle jerk.

You all did this for not watching WCW.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

fuck you all.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

YES!!!! GODDESS STEPHANIE IS RUNNING RAW!!!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Well guess I know what show I am watching.....I'm watching Smackdown, can't stand Stephanie


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Where's my man Eric?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh fuck off. They just buried Smackdown.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Why undermine SD when you're attempting to bolster the shows ratings and convince fans that it's important? :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Shut the fuck up, Cole. 

For Christ's sake.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what a let down


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

And that told you who is drafted where.

Seth and Roman on RAW confirmed.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Smackdown is shit.....

Raw is DA FLAGSHIP....


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Same thing happened at Fastlane. Pretty much expected this tonight.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Spaz350 said:


> They actually bothered to close that storyline coherently?


Well, I wouldn't go that far... It was more of a case of "we don't really know where to go with this anyway, so we're just going to tie it off and move on."


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What a shock. Garbage announcement.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

wow, what a way to waste my time that was


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Who wants my raw ticket for Glasgow in November? Will be going to smackdown instead


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Steph with the :yes chant. :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Damn wanted Angle.

Tired of this Shane and Steph crap.

Smackdown it is for me, hope AJ gets drafted there.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

RAW still gonna be three hours. Fuck that.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ugh same old shit


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

GM? The plot thickens.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

COO's AND general managers? Why?!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

So they are not actually the GMs. WTF


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

"I don't give a damn if you break the law... as long as you don't get caught."

This old bastard is hilarious 

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bischoff and Heyman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Smackdown is going to be so much better than Raw. Happy Tuesday Night's.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm actually so excited for the brand split.

Shane and Stephanie are going to be competing for brand supremacy, new people are going to get pushed and there's going to be a different feel for both shows.

Feel like I'm being brought right back to 2004, I love it.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

You senile old wanker. Fuck you.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Of fucking course this was all about the McMahon :lmao


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Wait, what? I barely even pay attention to Raw and I thought this scenario was already set? I literally had no idea that this was supposed to be a surprise.... I guess I shouldn't play solitaire on my phone for 3 hours on Monday nights from 8-11


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Of course Vince wouldn't care about breaking the law, just don't get caught :lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

More McMahon total fuckery. Fuck this whole family. Fuck this company.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More authority figures.

:lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Sweet Angle or Bryan could still be GM.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

"Running" the show but they're not GMs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Way to talk down SD, Vince.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL That Pokemon Go sign


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What the fuck. A commissioner and GM on each show? That's too many authority figures:lmao:lmao

Overkill.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I knew I should've mopped my kitchen floor a bit longer instead of running to see this.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

I don't know what's a word to use besides underwhelming but that was pathetic


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

What an incredible moment! :cole


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

10 minutes of nothing...sigh.

We are like those women who always get hooked with the same abusive man.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Smackdown is going to take over Raw in ratings...It's almost too obvious.

Who wants to watch the same old shit over something brand new?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

So - one commissioner and one GM each for each show? Come on man.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Steph will pick HHH.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait so they're running the shows but they need to find someone to run the show they're running? What?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I could have taken a shit and that would have been a bigger/better surprise than what we got.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

More McMahon soap operas. I hope the the ratings bomb.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thought there would be a surprise.. Guess that's what I get for putting my trust into WWE :eyeroll


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steph mention being born twice? Or am I hearing things.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If it's not Bischoff on RAW and Heyman on Smackdown, they failed.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So that's it. Nobody saw this ending coming at all


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh jesus h christ she's still not done. Shut the fuck up you miserable cunt.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Why the FUCK did any of you expect anything different?


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Ericc Bischoff comeback hype?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

..... fucking pathetic.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Ok this was 3 hours of garbage again. Night folks


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

God this is so fucking bad.

What is Steph even complaining about? She was born with a lifetime job and super rich. lol


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

''Bury'' Smackdown...LOL

Of course nothing fucking changes...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stephanie is the worst character in WWE history.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Thought there would be a surprise.. Guess that's what I get for putting my trust into WWE :eyeroll


So was I. Oh well. Hopefully we'll see Eric at some point.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rooting for Stephanie all the way.


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

You two are the commissioners!
:loweringangle




And you will choose a GM!
:risingangle


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Shane no-sold the shit out of that slap :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So fake. Not buying this fake competition.* YAWN!*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, what a moment Maggle! :jbl


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Steph is gonna borrow HHH's shovel to bury Shane!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

CUNT.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That was a creepy kiss by Shane


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Andddd Steph almost kills herself.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Steph even has to go over her brother with the smacking shit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

OH MY GOD I WISH SHE WOULD OF FELL :lol :lol


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

He should've knocked her out. Men and women are equal these days.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Steph dropping like a bitch would have been a GIF-worthy consolation prize from that last segment.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Steph is gonna pick HHH and the Authority will be running Raw again. Fuckfuckfuckfuckfuck.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lothario said:


> Why undermine SD when you're attempting to bolster the shows ratings and convince fans that it's important? :lol


I took it as it's still Vince's daughter so he made hers seem extra super duper special. But it was silly


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Steph better not make HHH GM but she probably will.

Could see Shane picking Bishoff


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Hahaha, what a load of fucking crap.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

HHH and Steph on Raw, I'm good.

Smackdown is the show now for me, please take AJ, KO and Orton to Smackdown now.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Headliner said:


> What the fuck. A commissioner and GM on each show? That's too many authority figures:lmao:lmao
> 
> Overkill.


I have a feeling it is Vince's attempt to be transparent, makes me hope he is giving them a chance to legit run the shows.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And Steph almost falls.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I LOVE IT.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh man I wish she would've busted her a** :lmao


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

That was nice of Stephanie to put the steps over on her way out. :lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

LMAO slip best part of raw

GOODNIGHT EVERYONE


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Smackdown will go live, get half the roster, but only run 2/3 as long?

That makes the decision pretty easy for me


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That was...a waste of time


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Anyone who buys this competition shit is the same people that thinks NXT is competition. :heston


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Mra22 said:


> That was a creepy kiss by Shane


That sexual tension...Shit is weird.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder who the gm's are gonna be


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol thank God I skipped the shitty show


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao That's fucking all?


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

witchblade000 said:


> Steph will pick HHH.


That would pretty much guarantee people stop watching RAW.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

heggland0 said:


> You two are the commissioners!
> :loweringangle
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

The mat just gave Steph her deserved comeuppance and slipped her ass up.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Hoping Shane picks Heyman. :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Say that SD! beats RAW for real in ratings and attendance, Vince will just throw his toys out of the pram and end the split immediately. There's no genuine competition here even if they have separate creative teams and a different feel to the shows.

RAW stays on top and Vince will make sure of it.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Another pointless Raw from the jobber royale with Darren Young winning to the ending....


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Steph almost busting her ass made my night....Thank you LMAO


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Steph is gonna pick HHH and the Authority will be running Raw again. Fuckfuckfuckfuckfuck.


 RoT again on Raw while a new Smackdown six take Smackdown to new heights.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Steph better not make HHH GM but she probably will.
> 
> Could see Shane picking Bishoff


Would rather it be someone random and new or Kane, HHH is no heel while people know he runs NXT.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RAW automatically has Rollins. 

Rollins vs GM HHH coming.

Hopefully RAW has Roman, Cena and Dean. I can lose Seth if those 3 stays there.


Smackdown with Styles, Orton, Owens, Balor, Cesaro with Bischoff as GM would be ace.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Why both a COO and GM questions? 

Vince just told you. Stephanie and Shane are supposed to compete business wise. They need to compete like two separate businesses in social media, ratings, attendance, revenue. That is why they will have different ppvs in the same months too

The difference between this split and the split in 2002 is that 2002 was not treated as different companies primarily. They are treating Raw/SD as two different companies with different presentation styles, rosters, writers, refs, and so on. That means Stephanie and Shane are running a total business which is something they never presented Bischoff and Heyman as doing on Raw and SD. The GM will play the on tv role of making matches with a sob boss hanging over their head with a hatchet like how Vince was lways the hatchet over the Raw and SD GM.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Realistically looking at Dean, Cena and Styles on SD and Rollins, Reigns and (?) Orton/Brock as top guys on RAW? Considering they're going out of the way to remind fans RAW is _the_ show to watch, I wouldn't be surprised if Vince sabotages SD once it begins to take over the ratings. The fact he even downplayed it at all is baffling enough.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Arthurgos said:


> I have a feeling it is Vince's attempt to be transparent, makes me hope he is giving them a chance to legit run the shows.


That doesn't make any sense though. A 2 hour Smackdown show doesn't need two authority figures and the Raw show doesn't need two either. It's just going to lead to Steph and/or Shane eventually having a problem with their GM and firing them.

And where does Triple H fit into this? He's the COO of the company which is technically the number 2 position in the company. 

It's just too much. It's like when all four McMahons had power plus you had Commissioner HBK. 5 people. Overkill.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I wonder who the gm's are gonna be


On RAW?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW was fine, but the ending was so anticlimactic. I do hope the eternal McMahon soap opera delivers the killing blow to the ratings.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> What the fuck. A commissioner and GM on each show? That's too many authority figures:lmao:lmao
> 
> Overkill.


Hopefully it's a way to write the McMahon's off TV for long periods of time. Hopefully they turn into reference points in the vain of

"KO is going to call Stephanie" or "Cesaro just got off the phone with Shane"


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

They just made SD the winner by default.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So Shane-O and Nipple H are commissioners, which means that they have to have GMs as well. :westbrook3

I guess focusing on heavily improving their spotty-as-fuck booking first and foremost is just too much hard work, so instead they're trying their damnedest to look like professionally branded sport franchises to mask the stink.

:kobe8


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The_It_Factor said:


> Smackdown will go live, get half the roster, but only run 2/3 as long?
> 
> That makes the decision pretty easy for me


 No Steph or HHH either! Let's hope they keep TS now there too.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

T0M said:


> He should've knocked her out. Men and women are equal these days.


Since they merged with Comcast NBCU doesn't allow male on female violence. It's why steph slaps people or Natalya hit Flair. 

A male can only hit a female on the network.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I do believe this was the last straw. Never watching another pile of crap from WWE again. I don't give a flying fuck who they pick for GMs, I am finally and completely fucking finished with this shit and this pathetic excuse for an entertainment company.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

wwetna1 said:


> Why both a COO and GM questions?
> 
> Vince just told you. Stephanie and Shane are supposed to compete business wise. They need to compete like two separate businesses in social media, ratings, attendance, revenue. That is why they will have different ppvs in the same months too
> 
> The difference between this split and the split in 2002 is that 2002 was not treated as different companies primarily. They are treating Raw/SD as two different companies with different presentation styles, rosters, writers, refs, and so on. That means Stephanie and Shane are running a total business which is something they never presented Bischoff and Heyman as doing on Raw and SD. The GM will play the on tv role of making matches with a sob boss hanging over their head with a hatchet like how Vince was lways the hatchet over the Raw and SD GM.


The problem with that is that no matter who gets picked as the onscreen GMs, the shows are still built around the McMahon family feud. Guaranteed.


----------



## Atarwii (Dec 12, 2014)

stephanie tripped?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw will always be the show. Especially with Rollins and Reigns there. That will never change.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:westbrook5


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

I think Stephanie actually won this one, because SmackDown is going to take alot of work to bring viewership (where many skip it) and RAW has three hours of regular viewers.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

BarrettBarrage said:


> They just made SD the winner by *default*.


Default you say much like #WWELogic & bookiing lately aka Darren Young's "win"....by DEFAULT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw was actually pretty good. With THE SHIELD segment being the best of the night.

:Seth


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shane takes HHH as GM to "spite" Steph. Steph then names Kurt Angle as GM to cuck HHH.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Spaz350 said:


> The problem with that is that no matter who gets picked as the onscreen GMs, the shows are still built around the McMahon family feud. Guaranteed.


I do think they drop in for a couple months out the year. Initially it has to be and should be about them leading to SummerSlam at least 

As for the GM choices, I think HHH is obvious for Raw. As for SD I hope for a surprise like Edge/Christian or just something outside Teddy, Heyman, Eric, Vicky, and Foley. If she can't wrestle anymore and since Bryan won't I could take The Bella Twins in that role too


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

wkc_23 said:


> :westbrook5


I was hoping for her to fall on her face.

INSTANT COMEUPPANCE!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

There's still a chance that the company does the right move and bring back one of these names:

- Eric Bischoff
- Vickie Guerrero
- Kurt Angle
- Paul Heyman (this is hard because now is exclusive for Lesnar)

I don't want WWE programing to revolved around the McMahons again, yes, they had their times when they are fun but most of the times the overshadowed the talent they should be promoting instead.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Raw was actually pretty good. With THE SHIELD segment being the best of the night.
> 
> :Seth


Yeah that's definitely the highlight of the night. I honestly don't know how it would have played out if Roman had been in it.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

VampDude said:


> I think Stephanie actually won this one, because SmackDown is going to take alot of work to bring viewership (where many skip it) and RAW has three hours of regular viewers.


That and if they go with the fact Steph really doesn't like any Shield members they can have her select Cena and Orton. They can then let HHH the GM broker in NXT talent too


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> There's still a chance that the company does the right move and bring back one of these names:
> 
> - Vickie Guerrero


They already rejected Vickie Guerrero, so I doubt it will be her.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Having a commissioner AND a GM is overkill imo, unless Shane and Stephanie plan to just make sporadic appearances like Vince, and let the GM's get most of the camera time. And we still don't know what they're doing with the titles yet. Guess they'll explain that next week or after the draft takes place. And that Ambrose/Rollins segment was great. I love me some Ambrose, but Rollins has been killing it lately. Don't think I'd mind it at all if he won the title back.

And part of me thinks that Steph trip was intentional, just so Shane can have a 1up on her without actually hitting her. But that's just me.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Honestly, I think they really will try two different strategies with Smackdown and Raw.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I hope the rating sucks


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Chrome said:


> Having a commissioner AND a GM is overkill imo, unless Shane and Stephanie plan to just make sporadic appearances like Vince, and let the GM's get most of the camera time. And we still don't know what they're doing with the titles yet. Guess they'll explain that next week or after the draft takes place. And that Ambrose/Rollins segment was great. I love me some Ambrose, but Rollins has been killing it lately. Don't think I'd mind it at all if he won the title back.
> 
> And part of me thinks that Steph trip was intentional, just so Shane can have a 1up on her without actually hitting her. But that's just me.


-They bring back the World title and make it exclusive to Smackdown.
-US or IC title goes to Smackdown while the other stays on Raw.
-Might make the Womens champ and the tag champs eligible to both shows. Either that, or they draft all the women for Raw and all the tag teams for Smackdown. 

Yeah. It's overkill. Because even if Shane and Steph isn't going to be there much you really don't need an authority figure. Just have them be the Jack Tunney types. unk2


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Those steps need to get their comeuppeance. That's no way to treat the Billion Dollar Princess.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> I was hoping for her to fall on her face.
> 
> INSTANT COMEUPPANCE!!


 I really don't see why this is funny, it's not like EVERY single person on here hasn't done it at least once in your lives. Social media and message boards just proves the world is full of idiots


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> :westbrook5


:HA


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

WWE giving us a Ambrose/Rollins title match a week before the PPV is a sign of being desperate for ratings. But another reason why there doing it is, I expect Ambrose to be on a opposite show then Reigns/Rollins. Especially since he's not even booked with them on upcoming house shows and such either. So I expect Ambrose to beat Rollins either clean or by some type of distraction next week on Raw(maybe Reigns music hits or something). Then at the PPV, they will have him pin Reigns and go off to the other show with the title. While Reigns/Rollins will still feud and have a match at Summerslam and it might be for the new title.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Ok, let me recap this epic Storyline.

Stephanie and Haitch run the show.
Shane McMahon comes back. He wants control over Raw, blackmails Vince. "Lockbox".
To run Raw, Vince decides he needed to beat the Undertaker.
Stephanie cuts one promo, then doesn't care anymore.
Everybody wonders why Undertaker would just obey Vince. Even Shane.
Never explained.
Undertaker beats Shane.
Shane just gives Vince his Secret envelope.
Vince gives Shane Raw anyway.
Nobody mentions anything for weeks.
Vince wants Shane and Steph to kill each other for Control over Raw.
Instead, Stephanie supports Shane.
They are both not on the show for weeks.
Haitch just disappears.
Vince just disappears.
There are internet rumors of a brand Split.
Neither Shane, nor Steph, nor Vince have a story on the show.
Instead, they dance. Once. Then they go away again.
One day, the Brand Split is suddenly common knowledge in kayfabe.
Summer Rae on Main Event is the first one to do a promo on it.
Draft date is suddenly set without a Story, while 95% of all shows are meaningless filler.
Nobody except the announcers even mention it.
The Main eventers are apparently not concerned being pulled from the flagship show either.
One week, Raw is promoted with having the resolution to an "intense power struggle between Shane and Stephanie". 
Vince appears.
Stephanie keeps Raw.
Shane goes to Smackdown.
The mega face doesn't reach his goal once. Then there is a Never say die storyline with his Sister. He fails again.
Vince as the mega heel doesn't get his comeuppance with the lockbox once. Then he doesn't get his comeuppance by Shane AGAIN.
The mega über heel Stephanie behaves like a bitch, she gets what she wants by doing nothing, and the change on Raw people wanted, and WHAT THIS FUCKING STORY WAS SOLELY DONE FOR does not come.
It is the same shit show still with the annoying Authority, only with half the roster plus NXT Talent. And the super over babyface gets buried on Smackdown.

And the cherry on top: it's all because John Cena couldn't wrestle the Undertaker.

Fuck you all over there, just fuck you! Fuck yourself until your dick falls off and is eaten by your dog.


----------



## RabbitHole182 (Jul 6, 2016)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> There's still a chance that the company does the right move and bring back one of these names:
> 
> - Eric Bischoff
> - Vickie Guerrero
> ...




Blame it on USA Network; they're the sole reason for there being a lot of Authority angles and McMahon's on screen as they love authority figures and people in suits, this isn't a joke either.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

NotGuilty said:


>


Stop reminding me of when wrestling was good.

Makes watching RAW in 2016 harder.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Was the "lockbox" actually mentioned after Wrestlemania, then? I honestly can't remember.

That's a pretty good analysis of it, though, actually. Quite sad to read when it's all written out like that. Just proves they book show to show with little idea about where these stories and plots are going. Sad.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

All you people complaining every single week, and yet all of you continue to watch week after week. :TayL


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Those people who stopped watching when Rock and Austin left are fans I wish I was more like.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Those people who stopped watching when Rock and Austin left are fans I wish I was more like.


 Don't kid yourself, they didn't stop watching, they just changed usernames


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> I was hoping for her to fall on her face.
> 
> INSTANT COMEUPPANCE!!


Pretty sure those fun bags would cushion her fall. :yum:


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Chrome said:


> Having a commissioner AND a GM is overkill imo, unless Shane and Stephanie plan to just make sporadic appearances like Vince, and let the GM's get most of the camera time. And we still don't know what they're doing with the titles yet. Guess they'll explain that next week or after the draft takes place. *And that Ambrose/Rollins segment was great. I love me some Ambrose, but Rollins has been killing it lately. Don't think I'd mind it at all if he won the title back*.
> 
> And part of me thinks that Steph trip was intentional, just so Shane can have a 1up on her without actually hitting her. But that's just me.



After that passionate promo from Ambrose. I think it's a clear sign he's not losing the title anytime soon. It would pretty much bury him if he lost the title at all next week. If I had to guess right now. I'd say Ambrose(with the title), Cena,AJ,Orton, Bray Wyatt with Triple H returning at some point to team with Stephanie. Smackdown will be lead by Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn, Sheamus or something like that. With Brock able to go to whatever show he wants, depending on his feud.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

EL SHIV said:


> Pretty sure those fun bags would cushion her fall. :yum:


Haha! They got multiple purposes, I guess. A cushion for falling, life raft for drowning people, speed bags for Triple H


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

TommyRich said:


> Don't kid yourself, they didn't stop watching, they just changed usernames


And they made themselves invisible to viewership counts apparently.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Those people who stopped watching when Rock and Austin left are fans I wish I was more like.



I stopped towards the middle of 2011, and it is really enjoyable to see all the anger on here week after week.
Being able to watch the other stuff on the network takes care of the wrestling fix.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Haha! They got multiple purposes, I guess. A cushion for falling, life raft for drowning people, speed bags for Triple H


:lol Steph would be like Tom Cruise just levitating there with no other part of her body touching the ground.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

TommyRich said:


> All you people complaining every single week, and yet all of you continue to watch week after week. :TayL


I watch because I've been a wrestling fan since I was 5 years old. I've loved watching wrestling my entire life. 

I don't know why, but I hold onto hope that it'll somehow get better.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

So Vince absolutely buried Smackdown tonight. Good to know the brand split off to a horrible start.

It'll be such a beautiful thing to ignore fucking Stephanie on Raw by not watching. Hopefully Bray, Del Rio and Orton go to Raw too.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Another week another piss poor RAW. The Wyatts/New Day segment was the only thing with any fire and that was a blatant rip off of Final Deletion. The McMahon show rolls on as their paying customers continue to check out.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

imthegame19 said:


> After that passionate promo from Ambrose. I think it's a clear sign he's not losing the title anytime soon. It would pretty much bury him if he lost the title at all next week. If I had to guess right now. I'd say Ambrose(with the title), Cena,AJ,Orton, Bray Wyatt with Triple H returning at some point to team with Stephanie. Smackdown will be lead by Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn, Sheamus or something like that. With Brock able to go to whatever show he wants, depending on his feud.


Yeah, I get the feeling too that Ambrose will be holding the belt for a decent length after all. Thought for sure he'd be fed to Lesnar at Summerslam, but Lesnar will be busy with Orton and Reigns got suspended, so I doubt they put the belt back on him so soon. At this point, may as well give Ambrose a nice run to see how he does.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

people didnt like this raw? I thought it was actually pretty great. A tonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn of good in this raw.

- battle royal with a fun winner
- Seth/Dean segment = A+
- Wyatt Compound Segment = A+
- Everyone on the roster has purpose right now and has stuff to do
- An actual cliff hanger with the GM thing....

we actually have a "tune in next week" moment in the WWE in 2016!! genius


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> WWE giving us a Ambrose/Rollins title match a week before the PPV is a sign of being desperate for ratings. But another reason why there doing it is, I expect Ambrose to be on a opposite show then Reigns/Rollins. Especially since he's not even booked with them on upcoming house shows and such either. So I expect Ambrose to beat Rollins either clean or by some type of distraction next week on Raw(maybe Reigns music hits or something). Then at the PPV, they will have him pin Reigns and go off to the other show with the title. While Reigns/Rollins will still feud and have a match at Summerslam and it might be for the new title.


that's brutally unfair. They're having Ambrose vs Rollins for the WWE title, hyping it a week in advance, and the first thing you say is "they must be desperate?"

Come on. The AE era had title matches on raw/smackdown all of the time. it's a great way to get viewers and i want to see more of it


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Chrome said:


> Yeah, I get the feeling too that Ambrose will be holding the belt for a decent length after all. Thought for sure he'd be fed to Lesnar at Summerslam, but Lesnar will be busy with Orton and Reigns got suspended, so I doubt they put the belt back on him so soon. At this point, may as well give Ambrose a nice run to see how he does.




Yeah with Stephanie in control of Raw and Triple H likely coming back soon. Almost seems too perfect that Ambrose will end up on Raw with the title. While Rollins/Reigns go to Smackdown. Since Ambrose is what Stephanie called an embarassment as champion. There's a big feud waiting in the wings there. So I can see something like them throwing guys like Jericho and Del Rio at Ambrose. With Ambrose coming out on top, and then Triple H will challenge him for Summerslam. Plus there's history from Roadblock earlier this year. This time Triple H would actually put Ambrose over though lol. After that Ambrose can go on feuding with Bray Wyatt over the title. Like the post Summerslam advertising suggest.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

imthegame19 said:


> Yeah with Stephanie in control of Raw and Triple H likely coming back soon. Almost seems too perfect that Ambrose will end up on Raw with the title. While Rollins/Reigns go to Smackdown. Since Ambrose is what Stephanie called an embarassment as champion. There's a big feud waiting in the wings there. So I can see something like them throwing guys like Jericho and Del Rio at Ambrose. With Ambrose coming out on top, and then Triple H will challenge him for Summerslam. Plus there's history from Roadblock earlier this year. This time Triple H would actually put Ambrose over though lol. After that Ambrose can go on feuding with Bray Wyatt over the title. Like the post Summerslam advertising suggest.


I'd rather Ambrose just go to Smackdown and avoid Stephanie all together. Her slapping him while he stands there and smiles like an idiot.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

At first, I thought the Ambrose/Rollins Match next week was a weird/bad idea. But the more you think about it, the more you realize WWE *HAS* to change the way they've presented their product the past number of years. Over these past number of years, they've barely had any World Title matches on Raw. So few 'big time feel' moments on Raw, and of course SD. I've always felt that part of that is how they completely cut World Title matches out of Raw. I'm not saying they should have them every week, or anything close to that amount. BUT it is a nice change from how Raw has been presented for years now. It's a change from the same old formula every. single. week. that we've gotten for YEARS now. 

Because of that reason, I'm alright with the title match next week. It is a much needed change for Raw. It's not going to draw big ratings. BUT it is a step in the right direction. It IS a CHANGE, which is something we all want and something WWE needs in a big way. This is one of those first steps to that. Or, at least it should be. When the product has been as lifeless as it has been for a handful of years now, it's all about babysteps. It's not going to change overnight. And that's what this is, a babystep.

It will likely have a fuckery filled finish/DQ/etc, but that is fine. It is 6 days before a big PPV title match, so the Champion going into the PPV with the title is fine. But it could just be a sign that hopefully things are starting to change and WWE is starting to take those first babysteps towards a better product. I mean, they'll probably fuck it up somewhere along the line, but it certainly won't be because of this decision.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

domotime2 said:


> that's brutally unfair. They're having Ambrose vs Rollins for the WWE title, hyping it a week in advance, and the first thing you say is "they must be desperate?"
> 
> Come on. The AE era had title matches on raw/smackdown all of the time. it's a great way to get viewers and i want to see more of it



I agree, but there's not World Title changes the week before a PPV. So you know this match is going to end in Count Out or Ambrose will pull out a win by distraction or even possibly beat the heel Rollins clean. With nobody remembering it a week later when the two are on seperate shows. It's not like they will have Rollins beat the babyface Ambrose clean for the title on Raw. That would bury Ambrose and kill the PPV match hype(especially with Reigns coming off suspension). 


And any big screw job loss, would be saved for a PPV. Yet WWE is trying to hype it like a title change might actually happen. Which is all for ratings and that's fine because they need to do that. But when they refused to give away PPV type match like this in the past and all of the sudden are doing it now. It does seem a little desperate.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Next week's match will either end in fuckery/DQ. No way either guy is taking a clean pin, or probably a pin at all. Not 6 days before a PPV. Literally zero chance. Especially not Rollins when they're trying to make it seem like anyone can win the match at BG.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Next week's match will either end in fuckery/DQ. No way either guy is taking a clean pin, or probably a pin at all. Not 6 days before a PPV. Literally zero chance. Especially not Rollins when they're trying to make it seem like anyone can win the match at BG.


This is the same company that had Reigns beat Rollins clean before their match at NoC. Don't put it past them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Spidey said:


> This is the same company that had Reigns beat Rollins clean before their match at NoC. Don't put it past them.


True. But it seems like the 3 of them are being booked closer to being equals than they were in that dark, dark time period you brought up. :lol This storyline has actually been pretty good and delivered tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Next week's match will either end in fuckery/DQ. No way either guy is taking a clean pin, or probably a pin at all. Not 6 days before a PPV. Literally zero chance. Especially not Rollins when they're trying to make it seem like anyone can win the match at BG.


It is also probably a farewell 1vs1 match between the two as it seems likely that they are both ending on different brands.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Chrome said:


> I'd rather Ambrose just go to Smackdown and avoid Stephanie all together. Her slapping him while he stands there and smiles like an idiot.




I understand what you mean. But you know WWE loves to do these feuds with the Authority figures trying to take down the anti-authority type of character. So it's hard to see them not doing something like that, once they pushed Ambrose to the top like this a babyface. While putting the big mouth heel types in Rollins and Owens to deal with good guy Authority figure in Shane seems something more obvious they would do.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

It seems like they're really setting up RAW and SmackDown to be relatively equal rivals. That's good news.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Dolorian said:


> It is also probably a farewell 1vs1 match between the two as it seems likely that they are both ending on different brands.



I agree after the Rollins Report and all the bad mouth Rollins has done to Reigns. All signs point for them to have a big feud/match at Summerslam. They basically set it up that the title doesn't even need to be on the line anymore for them to have a reason to fight. So they can have Ambrose keep it and defend it against someone else on his new brand.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I doubt Rollins/Reigns will have a match at SS. They already had a match at MITB, then the night after MITB on Raw. And they'll be in another match together at BG. SS is the 2nd biggest show of the year, and they seem to be turning over a new leaf with the Brand Split and trying to be alittle more fresh. Doubt it's Rollins/Reigns one on one at SS, unless the title is on the line, which could be the case if Dean loses at BG, which there is a decent chance of. But if Dean does hold on to the title, I think Rollins and Reigns will have new opponents for the first PPV of the brand split. Unless they have another Shield triple threat at SS.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

So now that I've seen it, I love how not only have people not noticed that the Wyatt segment didn't have the same tone as Final Deletion but actually felt much more like Lucha Underground...



Spoiler: a spoiler











But apparently everyone is oblivious to them also copying Walking Dead's season finale at the end.



Spoiler: a spoiler











Luckily, some of us actually notice these things

Wyatt = Negan

But let's continue with all the WWE RIPPED OFF TNA! LOL even though according to someone on this forum this was taped a month ago


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> I doubt Rollins/Reigns will have a match at SS. They already had a match at MITB, then the night after MITB on Raw. And they'll be in another match together at BG. SS is the 2nd biggest show of the year, and they seem to be turning over a new leaf with the Brand Split and trying to be alittle more fresh. Doubt it's Rollins/Reigns one on one at SS, unless the title is on the line, which could be the case if Dean loses at BG, which there is a decent chance of. But if Dean does hold on to the title, I think Rollins and Reigns will have new opponents for the first PPV of the brand split. Unless they have another Shield triple threat at SS.


After how much Rollins has bashed Reigns over the suspension. There's too much heat here for them not to keep feuding. If Ambrose pins Reigns and takes the title to another brand. Reigns is going to wanna even the score with Rollins. Especially since Rollins beat him at MITB and now is bashing him every week on tv. Why would Reigns let that all go and start a random new feud 4 weeks before Summerslam with someone else? So it makes more sense that their feud with continue to Summerslam for another one on one match up. While Ambrose having the title will help him end up in a meaningful feud at Summerslam. Without the title who could he wrestle that wouldn't be a step down?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

NotGuilty said:


> I stopped towards the middle of 2011, and it is really enjoyable to see all the anger on here week after week.
> Being able to watch the other stuff on the network takes care of the wrestling fix.


I want to be like you. :cry


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

RAW would have been better, with just these two ******* playing Pokémon GO.

"I'm the gym leader now, Timothy." :grin2:


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

RAW was good for a change:



> - The Backlund segments have been dull, but I'm all for Darren Young being made into a singles star.
> 
> - Zack Ryder gave Sheamus a good fight compared to getting squashed by him in less than a minute when he challenged him for the WWE title 6 years ago.
> 
> ...


- Vic


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I can't complain about RAW this week at all. Opening with a Battle Royal to figure out the #1 contender for the IC Title was good as I had no clue who was going to win. The finish was interesting with Darren Young doing nothing to get the eliminations but I'm glad he won. Bob Backlund is going to make him great again. The Sheamus/Ryder match served a purpose in Ryder getting a US Title match against Rusev. The rest of the booking made sense as well. Owens/Cesaro was a good match and I liked the finish. Zayn and Owens continue to make their feud look like they hate each other. Was not sure if Cena was going to appear but glad he showed up to help Enzo and Cass after their match against Anderson and Gallows. 

I thought the New Day/Wyatt Family segments were corny but that brawl they had looked vicious. We hardly see Parking Lot Brawls or Hardcore matches anymore so this felt like it was the best we could. I ended up liking this. The filters were just too much though. Best segment of the night goes to the Rollins Report. He was on fire and Ambrose was on point with his promo too. Everything he said was so fast that I don't think you could remember all that on a script. Roman Reigns continues to get buried. All Dana Brooks has done is job so I wasn't surprised she lost to Sasha Banks in a lengthy match. And with the way how RAW ended, they are really going to make RAW and Smackdown a competition again. I guess so.


----------



## sarcasma (Jan 9, 2009)

imthegame19 said:


> After that passionate promo from Ambrose. I think it's a clear sign he's not losing the title anytime soon. It would pretty much bury him if he lost the title at all next week. If I had to guess right now. I'd say Ambrose(with the title), Cena,AJ,Orton, Bray Wyatt with Triple H returning at some point to team with Stephanie. Smackdown will be lead by Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn, Sheamus or something like that. With Brock able to go to whatever show he wants, depending on his feud.


I think you have the names right, but its reversed with RAW and Smackdown....

Isnt it common knowledge CENA is going to Smackdown? 

The only wild card is Ambrose, but I feel with house show schedules, hes going to SMACKDOW.


----------



## sarcasma (Jan 9, 2009)

imthegame19 said:


> Yeah with Stephanie in control of Raw and Triple H likely coming back soon. Almost seems too perfect that Ambrose will end up on Raw with the title. While Rollins/Reigns go to Smackdown. Since Ambrose is what Stephanie called an embarassment as champion. There's a big feud waiting in the wings there. So I can see something like them throwing guys like Jericho and Del Rio at Ambrose. With Ambrose coming out on top, and then Triple H will challenge him for Summerslam. Plus there's history from Roadblock earlier this year. This time Triple H would actually put Ambrose over though lol. After that Ambrose can go on feuding with Bray Wyatt over the title. Like the post Summerslam advertising suggest.


I feel this has a good chance of happening....but cant tell right now if Ambrose is going to SD or RAW.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

The best thing of this RAW was that Cena got a massive pop.

Ambrose delivered the best promo that I've seen from him and Rollins Report was a fun segment.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

There was a lot to like about that RAW. Particularly for a change a Seth Rollins/Ambrose promo where comedy didn't dominate as it has done too often as far as Ambrose goes. They cut the sort of promo that champions and challengers SHOULD cut on one another and made me more excited for the three way.

I enjoyed the Rollins "interview" because it took me back to when Kurt Angle did the same with The Rock back in 2000. 






Darren Young winning and Backland going nuts was priceless :Rollins 

Owens/Zayn are effectively building to their final confrontation pre draft because I expect them to be split apart. 



Sasha Banks... I feel the best is yet to come from her main roster run but feel cold to her at the moment. Its simple, like Charlotte was at the beginning of the year, she is miscast as the good girl. She'll be more or less in the same kind of place until she goes back to being a heel which she killed at doing in NXT. 

The Wyatts/New Day stuff I thought was good but honestly I enjoyed the Club/ Cena + friends stuff more

Think having Steph on RAW and Shane on Smackdown is the right choice. LOL at Shane no selling the slap :Rollins

Looking forward to Rollins/Ambrose for the gold next week, although the draft on Smackdown overshadows that


----------



## Hyphen (Oct 26, 2014)

Great episode really. If they manage to keep up this quality I'm sure the product will be heading on an upwards spiral.

The Battle Royal was enjoyable once all the filler was eliminated and Darren Young surprisingly winning without doing all that much was hilarious, including Backlund going completely nuts. Sheamus vs Ryder was actually quite a solid match. Skipped Breezango vs Lucha Dragons. 

Rollins Report literally had me in tears, I was prepared for some cheesy stuff but this was really well put together and Seth's delivery was on point. I know I'm not alone when I say that I wouldn't mind him at the top for years.

Owens vs Cesaro was a great match like we've come to expect from these two guys. Sami interferring in a surprising manner and Kevin's new finisher gave the match something memorable. Then skipped Titus vs Heath.

WWE did the video match quite a bit better than TNA. I was worried it would be just as much of a shitfest but I was glad they didn't choose to just show a match in the middle of nowhere. The realistic brawl and the ominous style of filming made for a surprisingly gripping segment. I also feel like Braun especially did a great job, things like this look to be right up his ally. Maybe he should consider a career in action movies when he's done with wrestling.

Cena and friends vs the Club was a well done match that started with solid in-ring work and ended with some interesting twists. I'm actually pretty excited for their match at Battleground. Just a bit more skipping though as I was absolutely uninterested in a Sasha vs Dana match.

Final segment was top notch. Nothing really out of the ordinary happened because Shane got SD, Steph got Raw and showed her true colors again but Shane no selling the slap and Steph then stumbling down the stairs was a great ending to a surprisingly entertaining show.


The best part of the episode in my opinion was that it was unpredictable. Great stuff creative team, keep it up.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

superb raw im excited for the draft next tuesday


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Headliner said:


> That doesn't make any sense though. A 2 hour Smackdown show doesn't need two authority figures and the Raw show doesn't need two either. It's just going to lead to Steph and/or Shane eventually having a problem with their GM and firing them.
> 
> And where does Triple H fit into this? He's the COO of the company which is technically the number 2 position in the company.
> 
> It's just too much. It's like when all four McMahons had power plus you had Commissioner HBK. 5 people. Overkill.


I don't think so personally as it sets up potential stories on both, either Steph will have no problems with pure heel GM or Shane will have no problems with his but even if that changes down the line it just opens up stories to be told. I like the idea personally as it means Shane doesn't need to always be there and have someone to help him where as Steph you already know would have ended up basically re-creating a authority like group at the top.

My gut tells me Daniel Bryan will end up on Smackdown as GM bringing back the Cruiserweight title.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Raw Was Actally Good Last Night!

Liked
Ambrose/Rollins Segment.
Rollins Report.
Owens/Cesaro(Good TV Match)
Dana/Sasha Pretty Good Women Match
Mcmahon Segment(always good to see Vince on tv)


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Cipher said:


> I watch because I've been a wrestling fan since I was 5 years old. I've loved watching wrestling my entire life.
> 
> I don't know why, but I hold onto hope that it'll somehow get better.


I'm the same way, but I'm not like many others who complain constantly but continue to watch


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

So do we know yet if Owens has a new finisher? Looked sick.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

imthegame19 said:


> After how much Rollins has bashed Reigns over the suspension. There's too much heat here for them not to keep feuding. If Ambrose pins Reigns and takes the title to another brand. Reigns is going to wanna even the score with Rollins. Especially since Rollins beat him at MITB and now is bashing him every week on tv. Why would Reigns let that all go and start a random new feud 4 weeks before Summerslam with someone else? So it makes more sense that their feud with continue to Summerslam for another one on one match up. While Ambrose having the title will help him end up in a meaningful feud at Summerslam. Without the title who could he wrestle that wouldn't be a step down?


They could easily settle that score at BG. I doubt the WWE Title is going to SD. SD is going to be getting the new title, from what reports suggest. Rollins and Reigns again would be overkill and something that's happened numerous times now. BG should settle the Shield stuff for along time, outside of having another triple threat at SS.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

:dive :dive :dive 
Beautiful!! Ambrose is the fucking king!!!!


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

The Rollins Report - well done. Put heat on Seth for the Roman fans and made him look petty. The problem is that a lot of fans in Detroit agreed with Seth all the way, lol.

Ambrose/Rollins promo - superb. Finally, doing away with the comedy! I want more of THAT Ambrose!

Young winning Battle Royal - nice. Cool way to re-introduce him and Backlund, and putting him against Miz instantly solidifies him as a babyface fans will cheer.

Charlotte getting mic time and Sasha made to simply stand there and take her tirade - BULLSHIT. GIVE HER A MICROPHONE.

McMahon Family Drama Part 376,845 - I've had more than enough of it. Though Steph's near-tumble at the end put a nice bow on an otherwise solid Raw. I sincerely hope it was a legit stumble and pissed her off royally backstage.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

That Rollins report was hilarious.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

I honestly fear for Rollins knee. Carry this shit can't be good for it


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Old School Icons said:


> Looking forward to Rollins/Ambrose for the gold next week, although the draft on Smackdown overshadows that


Yeah, the draft kind of overshadows everything at the moment IMO. I'm assuming they announced the Ambrose/Rollins match for the title just so that people had a reason to tune in to RAW prior to SMACKDOWN next week. Doubting they'll do anything of importance at all this week on SMACKDOWN though. They are least making it seem like they might start trying more (booking/storyline-wise) after the draft. Hoping for that at least.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

HankHill_85 said:


> McMahon Family Drama Part 376,845 - I've had more than enough of it. Though Steph's near-tumble at the end put a nice bow on an otherwise solid Raw. I sincerely hope it was a legit stumble and pissed her off royally backstage.


I really enjoyed Raw sans that final segment. When Vince said to Renee earlier in the show that he might decide different when he gets out there- I sincerely think that's how Vince does creative. Changing everything on the fly, with no clear direction about where things are headed. The commissioner/GM thing was a mess. I recall Kane referencing a leadership team a few weeks back, so that's fine, but the titles they're using- commissioner and GM in the past have meant the same thing in WWE. They should use "executive assistant" or something along those lines. I guess they're doing it to fit around Shane's schedule, sadly it's obvious he's not full-time in this.

On the stumble, I really hope it was an accident too, but it still plays really well into the story- Steph tripping like that adds to the idea that she's scared/shook.


----------

